# Knitting Tea Party - MMXI to MMXII



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 30th December 2011, so welcome to the New Year edition of the Knitting Tea Party!

I'm sure it's a busy time for many of you with parties to plan for tommorrow night, I am having a small _Champagne Breakfast 2012_ complete with eggy soldiers and I've been busily making New Year Egg Cosies for my guests. I couldn't think of a more appropriate way to start 2012 than brekkers with _Buck's Fizz_!

For anyone who hasn't seen it yet, my 2012 egg cosy design can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-51380-1.html

For those having more conventional parties, I thought I'd give you some easy receipts for 'eats on sticks' that are great for parties, but also work as light snacks or starters the rest of the year.

However you see the New Year in, I hope you all have a thoroughly enjoyable time!

Dave

*Greek Meatballs*

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) minced lamb
1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 oz (30g) fresh breadcrumbs
1 tbs chopped mint
1 tbs chopped parsley
1 large egg, beaten
salt and pepper
2 tbs olive oil

*Method:*
Mix together the lamb, onion and garlic together thoroughly with a fork. Add the breadcrumbs, herbs and seasoning and combine well, finally mix in the egg to bind the mixture together.

Form the mixture into 16 small balls and put these in pairs on skewers, place them into the refrigerator for a couple of hours to set and firm up.

Brush the meatballs with oil and cook under a medium grill for about 10 minutes, turning frequently.

*Tuna Bites*

*Ingredients:*
Small can tuna flakes (approx. 7 oz/200g), drained
1 tbs finely chopped parsley
pinch sea salt
good grinding black pepper
1 oz (30g) fresh breadcrumbs
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1 tbs plain flour
2 tbs oil

*Method:*
Mix together the tuna, parsley, salt and pepper, stir in the breadcrumbs and combine well, then mix in the egg.

Form the mixture into balls and roll in the flour. Put the tuna balls on skewers and chill in the refrigerator to firm up.

Brush with the oil and cook in the oven at 190degC/375degF/Regulo5 for 15 to 20 minutes.

*Baked Mushrooms*

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) button mushrooms
4 oz (115g) fresh white breadcumbs
2 tbs grated parmesan cheese
2 tsp smoked paprika
1 tsp garlic powder
salt and pepper
scant pinch cayenne pepper
1 egg
1 tbs (15ml) milk

*Method:*
Brush the mushrooms to remove any growing fibre.

Beat together the egg and milk and put this in a small bowl.

Mix together the breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese, spices and seasoning, place these in a large dish.

Dip the mushrooms into the beaten egg, then roll them in the breadcrumb mixture until evenly coated. Arrange on a plate and place in the refrigerator to chill.

Lightly grease a baking sheet and arrange the mushrooms, then bake in a pre-heated oven at 190degC/375degF/Regulo5 for 15 to 20 minutes turning once, or until golden and crispy.

_These all go great with garlic mayonnaise or your favourite dipping sauce. I think they're great for parties because I can make them in advance and cook them in batches. These also make good starters, or in the case of the Greek Meatballs, a nice lunch with rice and a salad._


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Dave,

This is great! The closest I'm getting to London this year. Your recipes are wonderful looking and your egg cosies are really neat. I love them - am thinking of using them on fake eggs as ornaments. (don't eat many eggs)

Have a Happy New Year


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow Dave sounds great! Hubby suprized me with movie & pizza tonight! But he didn't know I was working on my beer cheese soup and roast pork buns....guess we now have plenty of food for dinner! I will just hop off to finish up my soup and he is getting movie ready . Hope all have a great e evening and I hope to read the posts in am. Hugs to All


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi Dave, great recipes as usual. Just one question, do you ever sleep?


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi ChocolatePom, I thought you must have been English because in Aus we call the English Poms, but then I realised its you dog. 

Dave are you following the cricket?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

alucalind said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> This is great! The closest I'm getting to London this year. Your recipes are wonderful looking and your egg cosies are really neat. I love them - am thinking of using them on fake eggs as ornaments. (don't eat many eggs)
> 
> Have a Happy New Year


Happy New Year!

All three receipts are really easy to make, just multiply up for the number of guests you have, the quantities I've given are for four servings so you can use that as a guide.

A very good friend of mine is an avid pocillovist and quite a few of his collection are displayed with cosies, it's a cool way to use them.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening everybody, Dave, thanks for hosting again. 
It's 5:15pm here in Texas, and a nice sunny 75 degrees F. Thank goodness it stopped raining for a few days, I know we need the rain but it was so damp that the mold sent my allergies into overdrive. 
Hope everyone is having a great New Years weekend, we're going to stay as close to home as possible and watch all the happenings via television. 
I think I'll make Lasagna for New Years, haven't made it in quite a few years.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Guess I need more sleep than Dave...LOL!! I'll be sound asleep at midnight New Year's Eve, the dropping ball will be watching me!
JuneK


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

OK now you are just showing off Dave. It's not in my Oxford dictionary, so what it a pocillovist?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Wow Dave sounds great! Hubby suprized me with movie & pizza tonight! But he didn't know I was working on my beer cheese soup and roast pork buns....guess we now have plenty of food for dinner! I will just hop off to finish up my soup and he is getting movie ready . Hope all have a great e evening and I hope to read the posts in am. Hugs to All


Sounds like a pretty good menu to me, I love beer soup, it was invented in Flanders in the sixteenth century, I must make it soon!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi Dave, great recipes as usual. Just one question, do you ever sleep?


I usually sleep twice a day, that's possibly what's confused you.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi ChocolatePom, I thought you must have been English because in Aus we call the English Poms, but then I realised its you dog.
> 
> Dave are you following the cricket?


I'va only managed to catch a little of the cricket, its been a busy time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Evening everybody, Dave, thanks for hosting again.
> It's 5:15pm here in Texas, and a nice sunny 75 degrees F. Thank goodness it stopped raining for a few days, I know we need the rain but it was so damp that the mold sent my allergies into overdrive.
> Hope everyone is having a great New Years weekend, we're going to stay as close to home as possible and watch all the happenings via television.
> I think I'll make Lasagna for New Years, haven't made it in quite a few years.


Have a great time watching it all happen around the world. 75F sounds good to me, I have an umbrella!

Dave


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Guess I need more sleep than Dave...LOL!! I'll be sound asleep at midnight New Year's Eve, the dropping ball will be watching me!
> JuneK


I will be in bed also early on New Years Eve. I have to work Sunday my 16 hr. shift. 7am-11 pm.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

It's 6:45 pm here in Indy. Happy New Year Everybody!

Dave, your tuna bites are what I do with canned salmon, except I just make them into patties. I just happen to have tuna in the pantry now, and my niece has just decided to have a last minute family games night for New Years Eve. I think I'll be making them tomorrow. I have to act fast. 
:-o

Since I don't like to be out driving at this time of year, I guess I'll be staying there overnight and catching up on kp New years day. I hope everyone has a wonderful, safe, and prosperous New Year. God Speed Everyone!  I felt like Tiny Tim just then 
Love to all, Sue

=FireballDave]It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 30th December 2011, so welcome to the New Year edition of the Knitting Tea Party!

I'm sure it's a busy time for many of you with parties to plan for tommorrow night, I am having a small _Champagne Breakfast 2012_ complete with eggy soldiers and I've been busily making New Year Egg Cosies for my guests. I couldn't think of a more appropriate way to start 2012 than brekkers with _Buck's Fizz_!

For anyone who hasn't seen it yet, my 2012 egg cosy design can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-51380-1.html

For those having more conventional parties, I thought I'd give you some easy receipts for 'eats on sticks' that are great for parties, but also work as light snacks or starters the rest of the year.

However you see the New Year in, I hope you all have a thoroughly enjoyable time!

Dave

*Greek Meatballs*

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) minced lamb
1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 oz (30g) fresh breadcrumbs
1 tbs chopped mint
1 tbs chopped parsley
1 large egg, beaten
salt and pepper
2 tbs olive oil

*Method:*
Mix together the lamb, onion and garlic together thoroughly with a fork. Add the breadcrumbs, herbs and seasoning and combine well, finally mix in the egg to bind the mixture together.

Form the mixture into 16 small balls and put these in pairs on skewers, place them into the refrigerator for a couple of hours to set and firm up.

Brush the meatballs with oil and cook under a medium grill for about 10 minutes, turning frequently.

*Tuna Bites*

*Ingredients:*
Small can tuna flakes (approx. 7 oz/200g), drained
1 tbs finely chopped parsley
pinch sea salt
good grinding black pepper
1 oz (30g) fresh breadcrumbs
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1 tbs plain flour
2 tbs oil

*Method:*
Mix together the tuna, parsley, salt and pepper, stir in the breadcrumbs and combine well, then mix in the egg.

Form the mixture into balls and roll in the flour. Put the tuna balls on skewers and chill in the refrigerator to firm up.

Brush with the oil and cook in the oven at 190degC/375degF/Regulo5 for 15 to 20 minutes.

*Baked Mushrooms*

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) button mushrooms
4 oz (115g) fresh white breadcumbs
2 tbs grated parmesan cheese
2 tsp smoked paprika
1 tsp garlic powder
salt and pepper
scant pinch cayenne pepper
1 egg
1 tbs (15ml) milk

*Method:*
Brush the mushrooms to remove any growing fibre.

Beat together the egg and milk and put this in a small bowl.

Mix together the breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese, spices and seasoning, place these in a large dish.

Dip the mushrooms into the beaten egg, then roll them in the breadcrumb mixture until evenly coated. Arrange on a plate and place in the refrigerator to chill.

Lightly grease a baking sheet and arrange the mushrooms, then bake in a pre-heated oven at 190degC/375degF/Regulo5 for 15 to 20 minutes turning once, or until golden and crispy.

_These all go great with garlic mayonnaise or your favourite dipping sauce. I think they're great for parties because I can make them in advance and cook them in batches. These also make good starters, or in the case of the Greek Meatballs, a nice lunch with rice and a salad._[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> OK now you are just showing off Dave. It's not in my Oxford dictionary, so what it a pocillovist?


A collector of egg cups!

Dave


----------



## CraftyHorse (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll jump in here, found this on the net.

Pocillovist:

That Pocillovist is the name for egg-cup collectors
That the earliest recorded images of egg cups appear in a Turkish mosaic dating from 3AD and examples were found among the ruins of Pompeii from 79AD
That there is a egg cup collectors club www.eggcupworld.co.uk
Silver egg cups, made in the 19th century were often gilded inside. This was to prevent the sulphur from the egg staining the silver.
The double egg cup became very popular in the 1930's. The smaller end would be used to serve a boiled egg in the usual way. The larger end was used to serve the egg chopped, mixed with salt and pepper and eaten with a spoon or fork.

Read more: http://www.slashfood.com/2006/03/07/did-you-know-15-pocillovist/#ixzz1i44sjXPh


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Now I know. I have one humble egg cup which gets a fair bit of use. I love eggy soldiers too. Eggs boiled for 4 minutes are my taste. White is set and yolk still runny.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, your recipes sound mouth watering. Our dinner is in the oven so I'm getting hungry. 

Happy New Year to you and all the Tea Party fans! Hope it brings good health, happiness, and financial success to all.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, your recipes sound mouth watering. Our dinner is in the oven so I'm getting hungry.
> 
> Happy New Year to you and all the Tea Party fans! Hope it brings good health, happiness, and financial success to all.


Thank you Doris. Sentiment returned to you multiplied.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I will try the greek meatballs for New Years. They will god good with
Marinated Water Chestnuts
1 pound of bacon
In baggie put, 
1/4 cup dry sherry
2 Tablespoons water
2 Tablespoons soya sauce
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1 8 oz can whole water chestnuts
Seal bag and refrigerate 3 hours to over night.
slice bacon in half length ways. Cook about half done. 
Wrap each water chestnut with bacon. Secure he bacon with a toothpick. Put on baking tray, in preheated 350 degree fahrenheit oven bake until bacon is browned. 

We have these every christmas eve & New Years eve


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow Dave, your receipt for Greek Meatballs brougnt back many memories. When I was 5 and 6 years old we lived in a small town on the Gulf in Florida called Tarpon Springs. It was settled by Greek sponge fishermen and their families and most of them spoke Greek. I would say 99%of the population were Greek and 1% were mostly my relatives. Needless to say, we had wonderful Greek food.

My mother learned to make Greek Meatballs from our neighbor. Neither one of them spoke the others language, but they coped and we enjoyed those meat balls for years. They were made very similar to yours but as a main course with rice. The difference was that they were made very large, rolled in flour and browned in a little olive oil, put in a heavy pot with stewed tomatoes, lemon juice and fresh mint. She didn't put mint in the meatballs and I think she put a scant teaspoon of sugar in if the tomatoes were too acidic. They were slowly simmered til done and served with rice and a salad. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As Sunnybutterfly said in her post on the Winterval Tea PArty we are preparing for a hot New Year. At 1030 this morning it was already 34.4 (94F). She actually got tomorrows temperature wrong- 41 not a mere 40. (41 is almost 106). 
I use this conversion table frequently have it easily accessible so I can use it while on KP. http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html 
HAving a quite New years as usual. I will go to my daughters and off to bed as soon as it is 2012- haven't decided wheterh to come home and wake up my husband or stay at Maryanne's. She needs her sleep and has a wedding tomorrow so doesn't want to stay up later- makes me feel old, my husband and I were at the brides parents wedding soon after we got married.
I will probably go early- she wants to learn to knit socks (having only done a few baby items before and her flat mate wnts to learn to knit. A few weeks ago she asked me to teach her so I shpwed her what to do and she did it easilly. It turned out she had knitted previously. Don't think she will be able to read a pattern so that is going my big challenge there in helping her knit a hat. My biggest challenge with my daughter is that she knits left handed. Think she must have done what my sister did and changed for herself because I would not have taught her to knit left handed. I struggle to work out how she should be doing things!
Sorted myself out- I will go over there later this evening and come home after. Saves sorting out what I need just for one night.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I love these and they are more universally liked than Ramaki. I love Ramaki, myself, but many silly youngsters don't. 



NanaCaren said:


> I will try the greek meatballs for New Years. They will god good with
> Marinated Water Chestnuts
> 1 pound of bacon
> In baggie put,
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

sounds so good! 
I too, have not had dinner yet. I may just short out my keyboard by rooling on it 



maryanne said:


> Wow Dave, your receipt for Greek Meatballs brougnt back many memories. When I was 5 and 6 years old we lived in a small town on the Gulf in Florida called Tarpon Springs. It was settled by Greek sponge fishermen and their families and most of them spoke Greek. I would say 99%of the population were Greek and 1% were mostly my relatives. Needless to say, we had wonderful Greek food.
> 
> My mother learned to make Greek Meatballs from our neighbor. Neither one of them spoke the others language, but they coped and we enjoyed those meat balls for years. They were made very similar to yours but as a main course with rice. The difference was that they were made very large, rolled in flour and browned in a little olive oil, put in a heavy pot with stewed tomatoes, lemon juice and fresh mint. She didn't put mint in the meatballs and I think she put a scant teaspoon of sugar in if the tomatoes were too acidic. They were slowly simmered til done and served with rice and a salad. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Dave and Lads and Kp'ers 

Hope that covers everyone. The recipes look great. Its 11.30 Saturday in Canberra. and warm about 25 degrees c here. So summer has finally arrived and we are enjoying it. Pug


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi All and Happy New Year

Our New Year will be very quiet. This afternoon we are catching up with a few friends and then home to watch the city fire works from a neighbours footpath. The rest of the weekend I will be having a finish it, frog it or fling it time. I have been looking for a pattern for someone and in my search found a shocking number of UFO's. 

It is also time for me to get back into the life, work and home routine. I have totally spoilt myself and had a very relaxing few days off.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We're having fish, rice, and veggies...time to get the diet back in balance after so many days of rich, rich foods. New Year will likely be quiet here--but I wish the happiest of them to all of you!

I already have 4 WIPs since Christmas...ha ha. A shawl, a cape, another shawl, and a baby set I found earlier today (for my best friend's grandbaby due in May). They found out it's a girl, so of course I'm getting knitting!

5:30-ish here--time to eat!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CraftyHorse said:


> I'll jump in here, found this on the net.
> 
> Pocillovist:
> 
> ...


Egg cups were also found at Knossos which dates them around 1700-1400B.C.E., but did the Minoans have eggy soldiers?

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi All and Happy New Year
> 
> Our New Year will be very quiet. This afternoon we are catching up with a few friends and then home to watch the city fire works from a neighbours footpath. The rest of the weekend I will be having a finish it, frog it or fling it time. I have been looking for a pattern for someone and in my search found a shocking number of UFO's.
> 
> It is also time for me to get back into the life, work and home routine. I have totally spoilt myself and had a very relaxing few days off.


PS

I am being tempted by another KP topic that has a cloche hat pattern. I am sure I have enough yarn to make it. Here comes another UFO. No, make that _finished project._ This one will use up some left over yarn.

Then I should get started on an afghan I have been asked to make. I have also purchased some yarn to make two knee rugs for my sister and mother in law.

I can see an enjoyably busy new year in my future.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Now I know. I have one humble egg cup which gets a fair bit of use. I love eggy soldiers too. Eggs boiled for 4 minutes are my taste. White is set and yolk still runny.


That's the way to cook them!

There's a wonderful variety of egg cups around, collecting them can be addictive!

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Darowil. Sorry got the forecast wrong.lol Hard to keep up cos they keep changing it. Staying home tonight with air conditioner going and Cosmo the Magnificent well and truly inside so he doesn't freak out with the fireworks. I don't know how you SAers do it. Forget Perth, I think SA has the longest and hottest summers in Aus.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know. I have one humble egg cup which gets a fair bit of use. I love eggy soldiers too. Eggs boiled for 4 minutes are my taste. White is set and yolk still runny.
> ...


OMG Dave, if you knew how many collections I already have, you wouldn't be encouraging me to start another. I am considering moving to a larger place just to accommodate them all. I live alone with my cat and I am running out of space! um and money (sigh).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Wow Dave, your receipt for Greek Meatballs brougnt back many memories. When I was 5 and 6 years old we lived in a small town on the Gulf in Florida called Tarpon Springs. It was settled by Greek sponge fishermen and their families and most of them spoke Greek. I would say 99%of the population were Greek and 1% were mostly my relatives. Needless to say, we had wonderful Greek food.
> 
> My mother learned to make Greek Meatballs from our neighbor. Neither one of them spoke the others language, but they coped and we enjoyed those meat balls for years. They were made very similar to yours but as a main course with rice. The difference was that they were made very large, rolled in flour and browned in a little olive oil, put in a heavy pot with stewed tomatoes, lemon juice and fresh mint. She didn't put mint in the meatballs and I think she put a scant teaspoon of sugar in if the tomatoes were too acidic. They were slowly simmered til done and served with rice and a salad. Absolutely delicious.


Glad I jogged your memory. My receipt is fairly basic, I was given it by a Cypriot riend some years ago. They do come out well as little party snacks, although for a meal I love them with tomatoes the way you describe.

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Lately I have been having this as a light summer dessert. Put a couple of heaped spoons of mascapone cheese in a bowl, add another couple of spoons of castor sugar and a few drops of vanilla extract. Stir/beat until like whipped cream then throw in a handful of frozen raspberries and enjoy. Absolutely delish on a warm evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Lately I have been having this as a light summer dessert. Put a couple of heaped spoons of mascapone cheese in a bowl, add another couple of spoons of castor sugar and a few drops of vanilla extract. Stir/beat until like whipped cream then throw in a handful of frozen raspberries and enjoy. Absolutely delish on a warm evening.


Ooh, that does sound good. I'll have to try that one. 
:lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

After I just committed about cleaning out my patterns, I just copied about 20 baby bibs! I give up. No way can I delete a pattern. Guess it's flashdrive time! or Dave's suggestion of Cloud saving. But since I don't think I have cloud, I'll do a flashdrive.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> After I just committed about cleaning out my patterns, I just copied about 20 baby bibs! I give up. No way can I delete a pattern. Guess it's flashdrive time! or Dave's suggestion of Cloud saving. But since I don't think I have cloud, I'll do a flashdrive.


Thank you Pammie

You reminded me I have not backed up my drive for a while. To many must do's and must make and photos to loose.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave,
My mouth is watering over the Greek Meatball and the Baked Mushrooms. I will definitely have to go shopping for some of the ingredients.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> After I just committed about cleaning out my patterns, I just copied about 20 baby bibs! I give up. No way can I delete a pattern. Guess it's flashdrive time! or Dave's suggestion of Cloud saving. But since I don't think I have cloud, I'll do a flashdrive.


You might look into Google docs--not sure myself how it works, but my SO and his son have been storing things there. I actually did delete a few yesterday...but of course, today I was looking at more.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Dave 

Now I know how to cook them. When I am on the internet I forget to look them up and only remember late after I'm off the net and closed down the computer.

This might interest some of you. A guy I know has 15 minutes boiled eggs. Don't like that one. Pug


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> This might interest some of you. A guy I know has 15 minutes boiled eggs. Don't like that one. Pug


I boil eggs for 15 minutes when I want the yolks cooked through, for when I'm making deviled eggs. Otherwise, I just crack 'em and cook 'em to eat.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> OK now you are just showing off Dave. It's not in my Oxford dictionary, so what it a pocillovist?


I haven't looked it up, but just going by context I would say a person who collects egg cups, or maybe the eggs themselves (if the eggs, blown I hope??)


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

For those of you who commented about the "What A Child Knows" (hope that's the name) poem , last newsletter, I must tell you how that fit into one of the conversations I had with my niece a few hours ago. The poem was so apropos I told her I was going to post it on face book so she and all the others might read, and absorb it. 

She doesn't think one can change, and I think one is never too old to learn/change if it is for good. 

It happens so often like that, when something from here is such an appropriate answer to someone who needs counsel. 

So Now, you great philosophers, I must tear myself away to get ready for the impromptu party we will be having. 

Happy New Year, and enjoy yourselves unitl I join you later


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess it is New Year's Eve in some parts of the world, so Happy New Year to you
and I hope you have a wonderful year. I have just watched my Mavericks win their first game of the season. So glad they are finally gelling! Today I bought some cotton yarn to make my 2 great nephews the BSJ. I'm really nervous about the sizing. One is a chubby 8 month old and the other is to arrive mid-January.I guess I'll just start and if it turns out small it will be for the newborn; large then it will be for the older one. I'm more intimidated my the sizing than by the pattern itself!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright chocolatpom and dave - where is the recipe for beer soup?

also dave - pocillovist - could not bring it up in my online dictionary. how about a definition. i'm thinking it has something to do with collecting things?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just saw this recipe on www.allrecipes.com and thought that instead of a big meal some of you might enjoy this for new year's day.

sam

Reuben Pizza 


Ingredients
1 (1 pound) loaf frozen whole wheat bread dough, thawed 
1/2 cup thousand island dressing 
2 cups shredded Swiss cheese 
6 ounces deli sliced corned beef, cut into strips 
1 cup sauerkraut - rinsed and drained 
1/2 teaspoon caraway seed 
1/4 cup chopped dill pickles (optional) 
Directions
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Grease a large pizza pan. On a lightly floured surface, roll the bread dough out into a large circle about 14 inches across. Transfer to the prepared pizza pan. Build up the edges, and prick the center all over with a fork so it doesn't form a dome when baking . 
Bake for 20 to 25 minutes in the preheated oven, or until golden. 
Spread half of the salad dressing over the hot crust. Sprinkle with half of the Swiss cheese. Arrange corned beef over the cheese, then drizzle with the remaining salad dressing. Top with sauerkraut and remaining Swiss cheese. Sprinkle with caraway seed. 
Bake for another 10 minutes in the preheated oven, until cheese melts and toppings are heated through. Sprinkle with chopped pickle. Let stand for 5 minutes before slicing. 
Nutritional Information 
Amount Per Serving Calories: 207 | Total Fat: 15.4g | Cholesterol: 44mg Powered by ESHA Nutrient Database


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know. I have one humble egg cup which gets a fair bit of use. I love eggy soldiers too. Eggs boiled for 4 minutes are my taste. White is set and yolk still runny.
> ...


Are you a collector, Dave?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - psj?

sam


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok. I'll pop in here. I've never used an egg cup. I love eggs - scrambled, fried, omelets, defiled and especially poached. So how does one cook an egg to be served in an egg cup? And how does one properly crack off the top of the egg so as not to. Get shell into everything? I may have to buy myself an egg cup in the new year. At 62 (in Feb.) I'm not to old to learn to eat something new.

BTW we're ordering in sushi for New Year's Eve dinner, to eat with a champagne toast. Then grinders (subs, gyros, heroes) for watchiing football on Sunday.

Toni


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Deviled. Not Defiled!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Oh YoMaMi you did make me laugh with your defiled eggs. Still giggling.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright chocolatpom and dave - where is the recipe for beer soup?
> 
> also dave - pocillovist - could not bring it up in my online dictionary. how about a definition. i'm thinking it has something to do with collecting things?
> 
> sam


the wren. Its someone who collects egg cups. Havved a happy Ndew Year. Everyone


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

If anyone thats interested in egg cups, type it into your web browser and see the many egg cups. There are metal ones, there are cornish blue cornish green, there are blue and white ones, and plastic ones and I don't know what all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Thanks Darowil. Sorry got the forecast wrong.lol Hard to keep up cos they keep changing it. Staying home tonight with air conditioner going and Cosmo the Magnificent well and truly inside so he doesn't freak out with the fireworks. I don't know how you SAers do it. Forget Perth, I think SA has the longest and hottest summers in Aus.


So far it hasn't seemed too bad- no consecutive hot days, but despite that our Dec maximum is above average. Beginning the year in style though. Hasn't yet quite reached the old 100 (37.2 so still half a degree off, should think the 4.30 temp will be up there. Actually it did reach 100 just at 1pm and is slowly making its way down (if you can call 36.6 down). Still time possibly but maybe it won't quite as bad as they said. And inside in the airconditioning it is fine.
Fireworks over here, two main ones are in the city centre- and despite living a 5 minute walk away I have never been, though do sometimes watch from the balcony- and in Glenelg one of the beach side sububs. But other areas will also have them. Will be at my daughters (about a 5 minute drive from the Adelaide fireworks- but we will watch the Sydney ones on TV, which they show a half hour after they actually happen so we can count down the new year with them.
Have spent the afternoon knitting- have been doing two colour work using both hands to hold the yarns and now feel as though it is normal! am now going to make an effort to tidy up my knitting room. Put yarn back in the cupboards, find homes for patterns so I can find the floor and desk again (and maybe even free up the recliner!). And then look at UFOs, have decided to try and get some longstanding ones out the way, or frog them before I line up another long list of things to do, although I do have plans already, but surely I can manage to convert one at a time to a WIP?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, Baby Surprise Jacket by Elizabeth Zimmerman. It's knit in one piece and you only sew the shoulder seams and top of the arms. Supposed to be very popular. Supposedly, once you make it through one, it is easy to do the next.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - i'll expect a picture when it is finished - bet you have no trouble with it.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, Baby Surprise Jacket by Elizabeth Zimmerman. It's knit in one piece and you only sew the shoulder seams and top of the arms. Supposed to be very popular. Supposedly, once you make it through one, it is easy to do the next.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like you'll be busy Darowil. Can't say I will doing anything so productive. I have been on line all day and haven't got much done. Just thinking about getting my meal together and maybe turning the computer OFF so I can at least watch some tv. lol. Hey hey, its Saturday.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I don't mean that I think its on, the tv show that is,I hasten to add. Just mean that its Saturday and I intend doing nothing. I think I should shut up now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Sounds like you'll be busy Darowil. Can't say I will doing anything so productive. I have been on line all day and haven't got much done. Just thinking about getting my meal together and maybe turning the computer OFF so I can at least watch some tv. lol. Hey hey, its Saturday.


Well I've found my desk top. First step. I had intended to do this straight after Christmas but I watched the cricket instead! Much more interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I don't mean that I think its on, the tv show that is,I hasten to add. Just mean that its Saturday and I intend doing nothing. I think I should shut up now.


Had been going to say something and then forgot- but I assumed you were playing on the name.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom had her 22nd radiation treatment Friday. Only 3 more to go & then she goes back to see the radiation oncologist in 3 months. I am working on the first of 3 baby afghans that are needed in the new year.
Lisa


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> just saw this recipe on www.allrecipes.com and thought that instead of a big meal some of you might enjoy this for new year's day.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes Sam

I received this as well, but I will not be making it tonight. I have German friends and a german descendant who loves New York so a combination of a New York Reuben on pizza with sauerkraut will be a must at the next get together we have.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Dave
> 
> Now I know how to cook them. When I am on the internet I forget to look them up and only remember late after I'm off the net and closed down the computer.
> 
> This might interest some of you. A guy I know has 15 minutes boiled eggs. Don't like that one. Pug


Does he play ice hockey with them? Or does he sell them to the riot police to use instead of rubber bullets? There definitely could be applications in the building industry!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > OK now you are just showing off Dave. It's not in my Oxford dictionary, so what it a pocillovist?
> ...


Quite correct, it's one of those made-up words and quite recent. It comes from the Latin, a _pocillum_ is a small cup and _ovi_ for egg. The collectors, dealers in curios and antiques, auction houses and museums all seem quite happy the word; I've seen it used increasingly frequently over the last three or four years, so it's probably here to stay.

Worryingly, my collector friend and a few others believe it should an 'ism', I await their manifesto with trepidation. I can't imagine it being much of a lifestyle movement, I expect they'll all become egg-bound rather rapidly!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


Not really, I have about forty or so, but half of them are a simple design, like the one I use in my photos, they get used for my breakfast parties mostly. I do have some very entertaining examples that have been given to me over the years and a few from holidays etc., but I'm by no means a collector.

If I see an interesting design in a shop I will pick it up, then I usually pass it over to my friend after we've had a chuckle over at breakfast. Charity shops are marvellous places to find them, they seldom cost more than a pound and the designs sometimes inspire egg cosies.

Of course some are very valuable, my friend has some rare examples worth hundreds of pounds, but he loves them all equally. One of my associates at the V&A predicts they will become as collectible as spoons, it's the combination of quirky design and small size that appeals to many. I just think they're fun!

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Dave
> ...


I think the riot police would love them. Well not for me. Its a definite no for me. But I did have a laugh first one since Christmas. So thank you Dave/


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

YoMaMi said:


> Ok. I'll pop in here. I've never used an egg cup. I love eggs - scrambled, fried, omelets, defiled and especially poached. So how does one cook an egg to be served in an egg cup? And how does one properly crack off the top of the egg so as not to. Get shell into everything? I may have to buy myself an egg cup in the new year. At 62 (in Feb.) I'm not to old to learn to eat something new.
> 
> BTW we're ordering in sushi for New Year's Eve dinner, to eat with a champagne toast. Then grinders (subs, gyros, heroes) for watchiing football on Sunday.
> 
> Toni


Simply boil them in the shell. I keep my eggs in a cool larder, refrigerators are too cold and damp an environment to store eggs, they do nasty things to the whites and make them watery. So just slide your room temperature egg into boiling water and after it has returned to the boil, cook for 3 to 4 minutes for a set white and runny yolk. You'll have to experiment because the precise time depends on the size of egg and the altitude where you live.

You should always serve them pointy end down. Removing the shell is is an interesting task and you can either; give it a sharp 'thwack' with the back of the spoon, then use the handle of the egg spoon to dig into a crack and peel the shell away, it sticks to the membrane so you don' get any bits; method number two is to multi-tap and craze the top of the shell for peeling; others prefer swift decapitation with the butter knife; specialised egg cutters are also available, these are spring-loaded and function a like cigar-cutters with a sharp serrated edge that perforates the shell then cuts it for removal.

They all take a little practice, but it's interesting to compare techniques, these were learned as toddlers sitting in a high chair; for Brits, eggy soldiers go right back to our childhood. You can tell a lot about a chap from the way he cracks his egg in the morning!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Lately I have been having this as a light summer dessert. Put a couple of heaped spoons of mascapone cheese in a bowl, add another couple of spoons of castor sugar and a few drops of vanilla extract. Stir/beat until like whipped cream then throw in a handful of frozen raspberries and enjoy. Absolutely delish on a warm evening.


Thanks, it's in the book for this Summer!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave,
> My mouth is watering over the Greek Meatball and the Baked Mushrooms. I will definitely have to go shopping for some of the ingredients.


They're very tasty, you can use dried herbs, just halve the quantity.

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> YoMaMi said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I'll pop in here. I've never used an egg cup. I love eggs - scrambled, fried, omelets, defiled and especially poached. So how does one cook an egg to be served in an egg cup? And how does one properly crack off the top of the egg so as not to. Get shell into everything? I may have to buy myself an egg cup in the new year. At 62 (in Feb.) I'm not to old to learn to eat something new.
> ...


Dave Well you learn something new every day. I thought it was pointy end up. My mum always showed us the spoon method. just cut it with the teaspoon around the top. Now I know the correct method.

Your on late this evening or are you seeing the New Year in. No first footing for me I"m afraid. I turn into a pumpkin at midnight.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry Dave got to go a storm is coming. Bye See you in the morning


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Dave Well you learn something new every day. I thought it was pointy end up. My mum always showed us the spoon method. just cut it with the teaspoon around the top. Now I know the correct method.
> 
> Your on late this evening or are you seeing the New Year in. No first footing for me I"m afraid. I turn into a pumpkin at midnight.


I suppose it makes sense for it to be pointy end up in the Antipodes! It's just after 10:00a.m. in London and we're heading off to do some last minute shopping for tonight's party. Only a small one, there will be twelve of us for midnight brekkers!

Have fun, I'm sure Australia's pyrotechnics will be as spectacular as ever, that bridge is a fabulous fireworks frame!

Dave


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

dandylion said:


> It's 6:45 pm here in Indy. Happy New Year Everybody!
> 
> Dave, your tuna bites are what I do with canned salmon, except I just make them into patties. I just happen to have tuna in the pantry now, and my niece has just decided to have a last minute family games night for New Years Eve. I think I'll be making them tomorrow. I have to act fast.
> :-o
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 30th December 2011, so welcome to the New Year edition of the Knitting Tea Party!
> 
> I'm sure it's a busy time for many of you with parties to plan for tommorrow night, I am having a small _Champagne Breakfast 2012_ complete with eggy soldiers and I've been busily making New Year Egg Cosies for my guests. I couldn't think of a more appropriate way to start 2012 than brekkers with _Buck's Fizz_!
> 
> ...


Love your new recipes. I need to try them all. I have most of the ingredients. Except is the chopped mint and parsley fresh or dried?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Wow Dave, your receipt for Greek Meatballs brougnt back many memories. When I was 5 and 6 years old we lived in a small town on the Gulf in Florida called Tarpon Springs. It was settled by Greek sponge fishermen and their families and most of them spoke Greek. I would say 99%of the population were Greek and 1% were mostly my relatives. Needless to say, we had wonderful Greek food.
> 
> My mother learned to make Greek Meatballs from our neighbor. Neither one of them spoke the others language, but they coped and we enjoyed those meat balls for years. They were made very similar to yours but as a main course with rice. The difference was that they were made very large, rolled in flour and browned in a little olive oil, put in a heavy pot with stewed tomatoes, lemon juice and fresh mint. She didn't put mint in the meatballs and I think she put a scant teaspoon of sugar in if the tomatoes were too acidic. They were slowly simmered til done and served with rice and a salad. Absolutely delicious.


They sound fabulous. Do you have the recipe for the amounts of tomatoes, lemon juice and mint


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> As Sunnybutterfly said in her post on the Winterval Tea PArty we are preparing for a hot New Year. At 1030 this morning it was already 34.4 (94F). She actually got tomorrows temperature wrong- 41 not a mere 40. (41 is almost 106).
> I use this conversion table frequently have it easily accessible so I can use it while on KP. http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html
> HAving a quite New years as usual. I will go to my daughters and off to bed as soon as it is 2012- haven't decided wheterh to come home and wake up my husband or stay at Maryanne's. She needs her sleep and has a wedding tomorrow so doesn't want to stay up later- makes me feel old, my husband and I were at the brides parents wedding soon after we got married.
> I will probably go early- she wants to learn to knit socks (having only done a few baby items before and her flat mate wnts to learn to knit. A few weeks ago she asked me to teach her so I shpwed her what to do and she did it easilly. It turned out she had knitted previously. Don't think she will be able to read a pattern so that is going my big challenge there in helping her knit a hat. My biggest challenge with my daughter is that she knits left handed. Think she must have done what my sister did and changed for herself because I would not have taught her to knit left handed. I struggle to work out how she should be doing things!
> Sorted myself out- I will go over there later this evening and come home after. Saves sorting out what I need just for one night.


I an a lefty too. I would sit across from teachers to work things out. It is like mirror image. Usually us leftys have f figured out what we have to do in a right handed world.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

This is great seeing where everyone is from and when the New Year begins. It's 6 AM here just north of Chicago. A chilly start - 30F. I think they are predicting a sunny day in the 40's. Not bad for December! Have a healthy 2012 my friends!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy New Year Dave, thanks for the recipies,will try them all.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

bonster said:


> This is great seeing where everyone is from and when the New Year begins. It's 6 AM here just north of Chicago. A chilly start - 30F. I think they are predicting a sunny day in the 40's. Not bad for December! Have a healthy 2012 my friends!


I'm in Kenosha! Happy néw year!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Dave, your receipt for Greek Meatballs brougnt back many memories. When I was 5 and 6 years old we lived in a small town on the Gulf in Florida called Tarpon Springs. It was settled by Greek sponge fishermen and their families and most of them spoke Greek. I would say 99%of the population were Greek and 1% were mostly my relatives. Needless to say, we had wonderful Greek food.
> ...


I'll try to reconstruct it, The recipe was never written down, and my family doesn't often neasure all the ingredients, The tomatoes need to at least cover the meatballs halfway, turn once, Use half a lemon at first and add the second half to taste. Also add the mint in increments, also to taste, and be careful not to add too much.

Dave also likes the meatballs this way and perhaps he can help us out with better instructions,


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Darowil, I'm with you. The goal today is to get things back in order before the new year. Have to go shopping at 1 PM to exchange a few things but that gives me the whole morning to move things around. I have a room now for my stash but I need to clean it out and set up things so I can get at them without going thru everything first. I get so distracted by WIP that I don't finish. The only way I can concentrate on the job at hand is to pretend that it belongs to someone else and pay myself for organizing it. This little game has worked for me before when I was overwelmed with stuff so I will try it today. I will let you know how it works out. I am just too emotionally involved with my yarn,etc to make good choices, like getting rid of some of it. NEVER! OK, back to work.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Good Morning from Springtown, Texas USA. It is 7:30a.m. here and promises to be a very pretty day! Thanks Dave for hosting again. You are a scholar and gentleman. 
2012 is going to find me learning more about knitting and crocheting. Doing projects that make this old mind do some thinking and planning. Also plan this year to empty out everything from my home that has to be dusted, vaccumed, or cleaned! LOL (like that will happen). But, I have made resolutions to stop smoking this year, and to learn how to cable, and do some other fancy things with my needles and hooks.
Hope everyone has a joyful New Year's celebration and pray that Americans can get our government to wise up, get out and vote when there is something to be voted on that affects this nation! May God bless and keep each one of you, may you have health, wealth, and laughter in 2012!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Have fun, I'm sure Australia's pyrotechnics will be as spectacular as ever, that bridge is a fabulous fireworks frame!
> 
> Dave


well Happy New Year everyone, it is now 2012 here. 
Watched the bridge fireworks and spectacular as always (they replay them for us 1/3 later as we are half an hour behind Sydney). It was interesting as we were suddenly surrounded by the sound of fireworks going off from the TV and outside as they started simultaneously. Now to go off home and sleep. It is much cooler now- have opened up my daughters house instead of the air-conditioning. However we are looking at a very hot day later today (now 12.30 am).


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

happy New year all and great recipe Dave will try the mushrooms and tuna bits but will skip the meatballs since hubby does not like lamb something to do with all the mutton they had to eat during the war time which was in jars he is 6 yr. older than I am so he remembers this I was just born . I am taking my Dd and grand kid to the show and out for supper Dd is going through a separation this way will make a change for all of them It's been a ruff year hope it gets better soon


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am preparing to leave for the assembly, but must check up on all my found friends. No fireworks here last night. Surprised!!! They have made them illegal in many cities and counties due to the number of injuries and fires. 
Completed another collar/necklace from the Crochet magazine this morning wearing it to the assembly. It is white with a medallion in the front and flowers and leaves encircling in black(crocheted). I had to modify the pattern as it was too thick for my neck, but looks good now. I know everyone will be commenting and asking for one. Actually this one was so easy I could actually do many fairly easily. Thanks for hosting the tea party, Dave, as only you could do it so well. Thanks to all for contributions and comments as they are fodder for future projects and classes for me. May the new year bring more prosperity for all so we can buy those needles and yarn that we have been ogling. I have put Harmonies into feb. budget. Will supplement later.I, too, will have to get organization and storage solutions for the new year. A happy new year to all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


i just have to tell you, i think your cat is the most gorious color, i have noticed her before and just now decided to tell you, i have one yellow long hair tabby (harper) then scout is the short haired gray stripped tabby with the serious attitude. then we have the snorkie, maddie 1 yr. and bailey 14yrs old, the tiny sheltie. so our house is very active.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Oh YoMaMi you did make me laugh with your defiled eggs. Still giggling.


I have a friend who despises deviled eggs and does call them "defiled." To each his own!

We have just under 16 hours left in the year here, and today I hope to work more on the baby set I started yesterday; it's a DROPS pattern and I'm not fond of the way those are written, but so far, I think I'm doing it right. I've not made anything this "fancy" before, but if it comes out right, it will be gorgeous. I posted the link under the links & resources part of the forum for anyone who's interested.

I'm not sure what's for supper tonight, but we'll figure out something! Tomorrow will be football and then probably football, and hopefully, I will get some solid knitting done to start the year on a good note. To all who are already in 2012, may this be a great beginning to a great year, and to all who are still waiting, happy, happy, and celebrate safely!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> happy New year all and great recipe Dave will try the mushrooms and tuna bits but will skip the meatballs since hubby does not like lamb something to do with all the mutton they had to eat during the war time which was in jars he is 6 yr. older than I am so he remembers this I was just born . I am taking my Dd and grand kid to the show and out for supper Dd is going through a separation this way will make a change for all of them It's been a ruff year hope it gets better soon


I'm sorry for the family sadness, especially at this time of year. The entertainment outing is a great diversion. Just wanted to let you know that the meatballs are also delicious made with ground beef and are made both ways by Greek people.


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

It's about 10:30am here in upstate NY and the weather is cloudy but no snow and none in the forcast for the beginning of 2012. Wishing everyone a happy, healthy and wonderful new year. Fireball Dave you have been a source of constant fun and creative inspirtation. Hope to read much more in the new year.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Our sons are now 25, 23, and 20. None of them will be home with the parents for New Year's Eve but all will join us and some more of the extended family for a traditional PA Dutch (Pennsylvania German) meal of pork and sauerkraut.

When the 'boys' were young they called this evening "the night we don't have dinner" because instead of sitting down for our evening meal we had snacks all evening. Even as they grew up and found other things to do on NYE my DH and I continued that tradition. Tonight, though, we will probably have a nice dinner and just a few snacks to get us to the midnight toast.

My great-aunt will be 97 on New Year's Day. She usually provides scalloped oysters for any family gathering. This year she charged me with the task of making them for Christmas and New Year's.

Scalloped Oysters Recipe:

oyster crackers (small ones, not the jumbo sized)
oysters and their liquor (she prefers selects, I use a mix of standard and selects since the standards are less expensive and allow more oyster throughout the whole dish) 
hard boiled eggs, sliced
milk
butter

Place a layer of crackers (1/4 of the amount you will use) over the bottom of an oval-shaped slow cooker / crock-pot. Layer 1/3 of the oysters over the crackers, adding just enough of the liquor (the juice in which they come packed) to lightly moisten the crackers. Layer 1/3 of the sliced eggs over the oysters. Repeat the layers, ending with the fourth layer of crackers. Top with a little butter and milk. The whole thing should be only lightly moist, not soggy. Heat through and serve.

The amount of oyster and egg is to taste and budget.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I had to look that up as well. It means egg cup collector!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> just saw this recipe on www.allrecipes.com and thought that instead of a big meal some of you might enjoy this for new year's day.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SAM! Reuben sandwiches are a favorite with my DH & DS---I'm gonna make this tonight with our other snackies!! they will love it

Dave's recipes look great too----might have to add the mushrooms to tonight menu!

I'm still looking for that cheese soup recipe---who mentioned that? sounds delish

Here in Mass we still have no snow which is quite unusual (I am not complaining!) but it is getting pretty chilly with freezing temps at night.

We'll have a family night with games, snackies & maybe a movie----then watch the ball drop @ midnight! I'll be having pineapple mojitos to top it all off....YUM!

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL & BE SAFE! 
tonight will be hazardous to all out on the roads....too many people drinking and not sensible enough to pass the keys over


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Happy New Year to all KP's and thanks Dave for hosting again. missed Xmas as we were gone. Here's to a merry 2012 with only good changes. d


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dave I am making the tuna bites for lunch....bon appetit!
Tomorrow, in my family, we have the corned beef and cabbage, new potatoes, black-eyed peas. We exchange money to keep it circulating in the new year! 
I wish all the KP ers the very Happiest New Year ever!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just mentioned the Reuben pizza to my pardner...he says it sounds good, and I agree! I had to google mascarpone cheese, though, as I'd not heard of that. I am told by some websites that one can make a substitute with cream cheese, whipping cream, and sour cream...wonder how close that would be? I don't think I ever met a cream or a cheese I didn't like (except for Limburger, which I actually did try once)!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

In less than 13 hours, it will be the new year here in southern Ontario, Canada. After a day of heavy snowfall followed by freezing rain, I am gazing out at a winter wonderland here at my desk. Thanks Dave for the recipe for baked mushrooms - they will be perfect to take to the New year's Eve party tonight.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Love your new recipes. I need to try them all. I have most of the ingredients. Except is the chopped mint and parsley fresh or dried?


I mostly use fresh herbs, I have a very sheltered kitchen herb garden and a couple of the beds are heated. As a general rule, if you are using dried herbs, halve the quantity specified in the receipt.

Herbs are great on the kitchen windowsill too, as are some of the salad leaves, the sill on my staircase window is particularly good for herbs, they thrive in the the even cool environment. It's worth trying to grow your own, a packet of seeds will supply a whole year. Sow a potful, closely cover the rest of the packet and keep them in the salad crispwer of your refrigerator, then use them as required.

The refrigeration process actually encourages them, as soon as you plant seeds that have been stored at low temperatures they burst into life and you get a better crop.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## pollyjim (Dec 1, 2011)

Out here in sunny California, I am getting together with friends for a potluck dinner (I'm making the bread) and then we watch the ball drop on TV a midnight New York time - in bed by 9:30! Best wishes to all for a fantastic 2012.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> just saw this recipe on www.allrecipes.com and thought that instead of a big meal some of you might enjoy this for new year's day.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I saw that too! Doesn't it look good? Might try it, though I am not a big fan of Swiss cheese. I am still recovering from making tamales for the first time yesterday--four double batches! Made some rookie mistakes, but overall they turned out pretty yummy!! Tonight we do a bunch of appetizers and stay safe and warm at home!


----------



## pollyjim (Dec 1, 2011)

PS Poldra65, please send your Texas rain here to California. We've had nary a drop since October - and this is our rainy season.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

YoMaMi said:


> Deviled. Not Defiled!


They're oddly more enticing that way. What is your recipe for "Defiled Eggs"?
And what cookbook did they come from?? :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

roseknit said:


> Happy New Year Dave, thanks for the recipies,will try them all.


I hope you enjoy them, the baked mushrooms are a massive favourite when we have our race day brunches, they go with anything. But the tuna bites make a nice starter with a few salad leaves and some mayonnaise; the Greek meatballs on a bed of golden savoury rice make a really good lunch for two.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I saw that too! Doesn't it look good? Might try it, though I am not a big fan of Swiss cheese. I am still recovering from making tamales for the first time yesterday--four double batches! Made some rookie mistakes, but overall they turned out pretty yummy!! Tonight we do a bunch of appetizers and stay safe and warm at home!


Whew--I sympathize. Tamales are a bit of work, though I think well worth it in the end. We make ours for Christmas (this year, I made them early and froze a bunch), and we've just eaten the last ones today.

I'd think you could substitute another kind of cheese for the Swiss if you like; why not?


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Happy New Year from Minnesota! I have to work this afternoon and then we will have a quiet evening at home watching football (American). At midnight, the local ski hill has a fireworks display. As usual, I will be knitting!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that too! Doesn't it look good? Might try it, though I am not a big fan of Swiss cheese. I am still recovering from making tamales for the first time yesterday--four double batches! Made some rookie mistakes, but overall they turned out pretty yummy!! Tonight we do a bunch of appetizers and stay safe and warm at home!
> ...


I know people usually make them for Christmas and I had all the ingredients and the very best of intentions, but didn't get around to it!! So I have a stupid question that I am almost too embarrassed to ask, but, hey, these are only 52,000 of my closest friends, right? When you freeze the tamales, is that after you steam them or do you freeze them after wrapping them and then steam them when you use them?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Needleme said:


> I know people usually make them for Christmas and I had all the ingredients and the very best of intentions, but didn't get around to it!! So I have a stupid question that I am almost too embarrassed to ask, but, hey, these are only 52,000 of my closest friends, right? When you freeze the tamales, is that after you steam them or do you freeze them after wrapping them and then steam them when you use them?


No such thing as a stupid question! I steam them and then freeze them; I bag them up when they are still just a tiny bit warm so the moisture stays in. Then you can bake them, microwave, or resteam to heat through, whichever you prefer, when you're ready to serve.

Have you ever had the sweet (dessert) tamales? I made some pumpkin ones last year that were very good.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yummy! It is 9:16 am here in beautiful Southern Califonia and your menu looks yummy! Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Our sons are now 25, 23, and 20. None of them will be home with the parents for New Year's Eve but all will join us and some more of the extended family for a traditional PA Dutch (Pennsylvania German) meal of pork and sauerkraut.
> 
> When the 'boys' were young they called this evening "the night we don't have dinner" because instead of sitting down for our evening meal we had snacks all evening. Even as they grew up and found other things to do on NYE my DH and I continued that tradition. Tonight, though, we will probably have a nice dinner and just a few snacks to get us to the midnight toast.
> 
> ...


Years ago my late DH and I were in Pa. Dutch country and had pork and sauerkraut. I just loved it. Would you be a dear and post a recipe. I'd love to have it again.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> > I know people usually make them for Christmas and I had all the ingredients and the very best of intentions, but didn't get around to it!! So I have a stupid question that I am almost too embarrassed to ask, but, hey, these are only 52,000 of my closest friends, right? When you freeze the tamales, is that after you steam them or do you freeze them after wrapping them and then steam them when you use them?
> ...


Thanks--that makes sense. No, I haven't had dessert tamales, but they sound good!!


----------



## judord (Nov 11, 2011)

That is a really cool egg cosy! Thanks for all the yummy recipe's.
Happy New Year. 
Judy


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Just finished reading and/or perusing all posts. 

It is now 9:30ish here in Sunny So. Cal. Its now 49 degrees out. A bit chilly, but sunny, and it will most probably be a warm 75 today. Just lovely.

To those of you who are already in 2012, hope you all had a wonderful and safe New Years Eve.

To the rest of us who are awaiting 2012's entry, have a safe one.

And to everyone HAVE A WONDERFUL HAPPY, HEALTHY, PRODUCTIVE NEW YEAR.

My friend, who is my friend from Jr. H.S. and Sr. H.S, and I, will spend the evening with my wonderful, supportive sister and her husband. As we are all from Brooklyn, we will get together for an early dinner and watch the ball drop from Times Square. Should be home by 9:30. 

BTW, those Greek meatball in tomato and mint sauce sound fab. I wonder if using ground turkey would make them too dry?


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy New Years everyone. May the new year bring all of you health, happiness & creative knitting/peace. Thank you Dave for your Tea Parties and all the wonderful recipes/receipts


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

Dear Dave and all - Wishing you a very Happy New Year from the pacific northwest. It is a beautiful sunny but cold day here and, even though winter has just started, I'm itching to get out in the garden. The first seed catalogs arrived yesterday, and they are so tempting!
The Greek meatballs are wonderful. We lived in Cyprus for awhile, and they used to make them with ground beef as well as lamb. Instead of using mint, use oregano. It makes me hungry just thinking about them.
Doe anyone else have problems with their dogs when fireworks are set off on New Years Eve or the $th of July? My little dog is so frightened that we go to bed early, get her under the covers and turn the fan on high to drown out the sound. It works pretty well, but those have become our two least favorite holidays.
Thanks, Dave, for hosting the tea party. It is always a pleasure to tune in. 
Bst wishes, Maja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy New Year to all Tea Party KPers! I have to work from 3 pm - 8 pm but will then go home to celebrate with the DH, both DD, and the grandkids. Bought a turkey breast to cook tomorrow along with black eyed peas, collards, and corn bread. Oldest DD is planning on fixing something special for tonight; don't know what she has in mind. I can't wait to try the recipes you posted Dave. Haven't found ground lamb in the stores here but will keep looking. DH just finished putting a new alternator on my 93 volvo 240 that I purchased a couple of weeks ago. So proud of him seeing how he really doesn't work on cars much at all. Saved us a nice chunk of money that it wouild have cost us. 

I'm in the midst of making knit hats for everyone. I get on these binges for knitting a certain pattern and just go to town. Fun and relaxing. It is nice not to feel the pressure of having to meet a deadline for any project for a change. 
The coming year looks promising and I wish the best for everyone. May those facing financial difficulties find that 2012 is more profitable for them, those in need of companionship may you find it , and those in need of better health may you also be blessed with recovery.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Love your new recipes. I need to try them all. I have most of the ingredients. Except is the chopped mint and parsley fresh or dried?
> ...


I have been thinking of growing my own herbs in pots in the winter. I have them in the garden outside in the summer. My dried mint is from the garden. My DH who doesn't garden or eat any vegetables decided to surprise me and weed the garden. It needed it. I was in AZ picking up granddaughters. HOWEVER he trampled every other row of veggies as he weeded and he pulled up the herbs or most of them. The mint survived because it was in an extra large pot due to its ability to take over the garden. thanks for the hint to keep the seeds in crisper drawer of refrigerator. I will have to try that.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for an interesting post. I love the recipes, and the chit chat. Always come in late on this post, possibly because I usually turn the computer off in the evening. Its 7.23 am on NY Day here in Kaiwaka. From the news I gather that an awful lot of NYE parties were cancelled due to the awful weather that most of NZ is suffering. Expecting DD today with her family, and tomorrow we are off to the Waipu Highland Games. Hope the ground is not too muddy. Happy and Prosperous NY to everyone


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Darowil, I'm with you. The goal today is to get things back in order before the new year. Have to go shopping at 1 PM to exchange a few things but that gives me the whole morning to move things around. I have a room now for my stash but I need to clean it out and set up things so I can get at them without going thru everything first. I get so distracted by WIP that I don't finish. The only way I can concentrate on the job at hand is to pretend that it belongs to someone else and pay myself for organizing it. This little game has worked for me before when I was overwelmed with stuff so I will try it today. I will let you know how it works out. I am just too emotionally involved with my yarn,etc to make good choices, like getting rid of some of it. NEVER! OK, back to work.


Connie, 
I like your method of working and your caption about God and you making it together.

But, I got this funny email today and thought many of us would get a "yeah" laugh out of it. :

 As I was lying in bed pondering the problems of the world, I rapidly realized that I don't really give a rat's patoot.

It's the tortoise life for me!

1. If walking/cycling is good for your health, the postman would be immortal.

2. A whale swims all day, only eats fish, drinks water, and is fat.

3. A rabbit runs and hops and only lives 15 years.

4. A tortoise doesn't run and does nothing, yet it lives for 450 years.

And you tell me to exercise?? I don't think so.

I'm retired. Go around me! :lol:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

maryanne said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > happy New year all and great recipe Dave will try the mushrooms and tuna bits but will skip the meatballs since hubby does not like lamb something to do with all the mutton they had to eat during the war time which was in jars he is 6 yr. older than I am so he remembers this I was just born . I am taking my Dd and grand kid to the show and out for supper Dd is going through a separation this way will make a change for all of them It's been a ruff year hope it gets better soon
> ...


thank you for your thoughts and I will have to try the meatballs maybe will use venison for I have quite a bit left that has to go before I start this years


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

It's 1:30 pm on New Year's Eve. I'm very excited because a new copy of the original 1963 Betty Crocker Cooky Book just arrived from Amazon.com My old one was tattered and slopped on before it was too water damaged in a fire to be used. I was really tired of looking for all my old favorites for Christmas online. All is right in my cookie world now.

We are having breakfast at church tomorrow morning. I've baked so much lately that I'm just making surprise muffins (jelly of jam in the middle) and taking a loaf of my whole wheat bread out of the freezer. Sorry Dave, the eggs will be scrambled :-( 

It's 36 degrees and rainy and foggy where I am. I've been out once today. That's enough. Fire in the fireplace and finishing a sweater vest will be my excitement for tonight.

Sue


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Our sons are now 25, 23, and 20. None of them will be home with the parents for New Year's Eve but all will join us and some more of the extended family for a traditional PA Dutch (Pennsylvania German) meal of pork and sauerkraut.
> 
> When the 'boys' were young they called this evening "the night we don't have dinner" because instead of sitting down for our evening meal we had snacks all evening. Even as they grew up and found other things to do on NYE my DH and I continued that tradition. Tonight, though, we will probably have a nice dinner and just a few snacks to get us to the midnight toast.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. It sounds so easy and delish. 
I'm really tearing myself away for now. Happy New Year , Everyone.  
Another Sue


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

P.S. Looking for a good plum pudding recipe for next Christmas. Lots of complaints from people not being able to find it in store anymore. I don't have my grandmother's recipe although I know how to make the hard sauce. Thought I might make a bunch for friends next year.

Thanx.

Sue


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dave..you are beyond generous sharing your many egg cosys..especially this past year...they have been awesome.
VERY yummie recipes...again very kind to share these.

May you, your son, friends and family have a WONDERFUL New Year with prosperity and love.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL KP FRIENDS!!!

Hugs and God Bless you all, 

Camilla


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd like to wish everyone on here a Very Happy,Healthy New Year.I don't post on here but visit several times a week I always enjoy it you are such a friendly group.Happy Knitting Jan


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

just thought I would try to squeeze in here somewhere to wish everyone a Happy New Year ,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pollyjim said:


> PS Poldra65, please send your Texas rain here to California. We've had nary a drop since October - and this is our rainy season.


Pollyjim, would gladly send you as much rain as you like from 'sunny' Scotland! It was in the newspaper today that this has been the wettest year on record - forecasters said 73.2 inches fell during 2011. However it has also been the second warmest year, so I suppose we can't have it all. 
I hope all you KPrs have a healthy New Year (only 4hours left of 2011 here)and I wish you everything you wish yourselves.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

Question: all the poor little lambs that give up their lives to be dinner, do they give any wool before they .... well you know!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Blueberrymaniac said:


> It's 1:30 pm on New Year's Eve. I'm very excited because a new copy of the original 1963 Betty Crocker Cooky Book just arrived from Amazon.com My old one was tattered and slopped on before it was too water damaged in a fire to be used. I was really tired of looking for all my old favorites for Christmas online. All is right in my cookie world now.
> 
> We are having breakfast at church tomorrow morning. I've baked so much lately that I'm just making surprise muffins (jelly of jam in the middle) and taking a loaf of my whole wheat bread out of the freezer. Sorry Dave, the eggs will be scrambled :-(
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you found a new copy of the Cooky Book! I would be totally lost without my copy. It's the first one I go to when the baking bug bites me.  Happy cooky-ing in 2012!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Guess I need more sleep than Dave...LOL!! I'll be sound asleep at midnight New Year's Eve, the dropping ball will be watching me!
> JuneK


Good laugh on this one...

:thumbup:

My sentiments on this one, LOL!!! Sidnee (pup) and I will be cuddled up in dream land :lol:


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

MMMMM, mushrooms sound delightful, Dave :thumbup: Thank you for the post. 

Very Happy and Healthy New Year to everyone from rainy Oregon   ... Ingrid xo


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

That's priceless, Sue!! Thanks for posting. Will be going out to family and friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

chayjan - please join us often and if you have something to share we would enjoy it - we always like new members.

sam



Chayjan said:


> I'd like to wish everyone on here a Very Happy,Healthy New Year.I don't post on here but visit several times a week I always enjoy it you are such a friendly group.Happy Knitting Jan


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Dave..you are beyond generous sharing your many egg cosys..especially this past year...they have been awesome.
> VERY yummie recipes...again very kind to share these.
> 
> May you, your son, friends and family have a WONDERFUL New Year with prosperity and love.
> ...


There's Camilla

:thumbup:

Hey girl, Happy happy New Year, and good health n blessings!! Ingrid, xoxo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

camilla - where have you been - we have missed you. hope you have a good new year.

sam



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Dave..you are beyond generous sharing your many egg cosys..especially this past year...they have been awesome.
> VERY yummie recipes...again very kind to share these.
> 
> May you, your son, friends and family have a WONDERFUL New Year with prosperity and love.
> ...


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

dandylion said:


> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, I'm with you. The goal today is to get things back in order before the new year. Have to go shopping at 1 PM to exchange a few things but that gives me the whole morning to move things around. I have a room now for my stash but I need to clean it out and set up things so I can get at them without going thru everything first. I get so distracted by WIP that I don't finish. The only way I can concentrate on the job at hand is to pretend that it belongs to someone else and pay myself for organizing it. This little game has worked for me before when I was overwelmed with stuff so I will try it today. I will let you know how it works out. I am just too emotionally involved with my yarn,etc to make good choices, like getting rid of some of it. NEVER! OK, back to work.
> ...


Thanks for the laughs!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

About 3:00 New Year's Eve. DD taking a nap so she will be rested for the celebration tonight. I will probably stay home, watch TV, and knit. I did get some champagne to toast in the new year! At least I won't be driving! I just hope I don't mess up my knitting!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Blueberrymaniac said:
> 
> 
> > It's 1:30 pm on New Year's Eve. I'm very excited because a new copy of the original 1963 Betty Crocker Cooky Book just arrived from Amazon.com My old one was tattered and slopped on before it was too water damaged in a fire to be used. I was really tired of looking for all my old favorites for Christmas online. All is right in my cookie world now.
> ...


I am too. I have mine from the 60's. My sisters gave it to me for Christmas a year or two before I got married (I was engaged). I would be lost with out it. This year the front cover came off. I put it all together and tied it. It will stay together and I plan to be careful. Glad you found one.
Judy
PS. what are your favorite cookie recipes?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > conniesews said:
> ...


I loved it. Had to read it to my DH. He got a chuckle.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Pork and Sauerkraut (another of those non-recipes  ) ---

My husband makes our New Year's feast and keeps notes from year to year as to how much pork, sauerkraut and potatoes, how many people ate, how much remained (if any) of each thing, and what the score was on the "most important" football game of the day. For our large gang, he always gets a fresh ham (butt). I make it throughout the colder months using any pork roast that appeals to me --- nothing too fatty. 

The sauerkraut sold in bags has a better taste than the canned but even that will do fine if you rinse it under running water (in a sieve) to remove the 'metal' taste. Put your pork in an oven-proof pan (or use the crock-pot) and smother it in sauerkraut. If you prefer it a little on the sweet side, add a chopped apple or a little applesauce. A little nutmeg or cloves is optional. Bake, lightly covered with foil, at 350, removing the foil for the last 1/2 hour. (Or put the lid on your crock-pot and let it take care of itself.)

How long should it bake? That depends on how big the piece of pork is. A small roast only takes about an hour. It should reach 170 internally and will likely start falling apart as you poke it with a fork.

I also do pork chops by browning them on both sides in a frying pan then covering them in sauerkraut. Cover the pan and turn the heat down low. The longer they cook, the more tender they get. This is by far the easiest for feeding only 1-2 people.

Enjoy!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you'll be busy Darowil. Can't say I will doing anything so productive. I have been on line all day and haven't got much done. Just thinking about getting my meal together and maybe turning the computer OFF so I can at least watch some tv. lol. Hey hey, its Saturday.
> ...


Yay, especially as they won!!!!! C'mon Aussie, C'mon. Didn't think they could do it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Pork and Sauerkraut (another of those non-recipes  ) ---
> 
> My husband makes our New Year's feast and keeps notes from year to year as to how much pork, sauerkraut and potatoes, how many people ate, how much remained (if any) of each thing, and what the score was on the "most important" football game of the day. For our large gang, he always gets a fresh ham (butt). I make it throughout the colder months using any pork roast that appeals to me --- nothing too fatty.
> 
> ...


It is what I do too. I also will substitute the pork chops with pork sausage. I can buy the sauerkraut in glass jars (Bicks brand) and I find that that one tastes the best. Homemade is best of course! Also try the pork tenderloin sliced through the middle lengthwise to "butterfly" the tenderloin and stuff it with sauerkraut and julienned carrots (raw) then put into the roaster and slow bake it. Yummy!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Dave Well you learn something new every day. I thought it was pointy end up. My mum always showed us the spoon method. just cut it with the teaspoon around the top. Now I know the correct method.
> ...


Now just hang on a sec. Pointy end DOWN if you please, using a teaspoon decapitate that egg and again using the spoon release the egg from the top. eggy soldiers dipped in yolk then with a practiced swirl, the rest of the white is removed and eaten with relish. Yum yum yum.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> OK now you are just showing off Dave. It's not in my Oxford dictionary, so what it a pocillovist?


A Pocillovist is a collector of egg cups


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks Southern Gal, Cosmo the Magnificent is a lilac burmese with a superiority complex. He thinks he's a lot better than he actually is. You certainly have a houseful. I used to be like that with dogs, cats, aviaries, chooks. These days, one little cat is enough but when I go to my daughter's house I make up for it with her lot of kids and animals. Lol. Happy New Year.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Just finished reading and/or perusing all posts.
> 
> It is now 9:30ish here in Sunny So. Cal. Its now 49 degrees out. A bit chilly, but sunny, and it will most probably be a warm 75 today. Just lovely.
> 
> ...


I think that turkey would be fine, but I think we need Dave's advice too. I haven't made them in a while and I don't measure ingredients unless it's for baking. Since they cook for a long time in liquid, they should be fine. With the egg and breadcrumbs, they have alway been light and tender. BTW after they are browned , I add juice from the tomatoes or water to the pan and cook til smooth to thcken the sauce a little.

Dave we need your help. I didn't mean to hijack yours receipt, and we need your expertise on this version please. I am not doing it justice. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


Yes- but can they keep it up?
Think my room looks worse- but it is in that transition stage and later today I should finish it.
The knitting lesson seemed to go OK. The real test will be what happens now I am not present.Maryanne seems to have got the hang of the magic loop and should be right to get to the heel . Natasha as soon as I cast on her stitches picked up the needles and knitted. Got her on garter stitch nopw, see wht happens when I move her to ss and especially shaping! she looked at the simple pattern written out in full and freeked at how difficult it was.

Someone asked about dogs and fireworks- it reminded me that Maryanne's budgie loved them. He sang and danced all through them, and then stuck his head under his wing and went to sleep once they had finished. Her Zebra Finches on the other hand snuggled up to each other and were absolutely silent (unusual for them I must say).


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Morning all. Happy New Year. I have just finished reading all the posts. It is now 9.25 am on 1/1/12 in Melbourne, expecting 35 C today and 40C tomorrow (thanks Adelaide NOT)!!! Tomorrow, would you believe, a friend and I are going in search of knitting yarn. You don't have to be crazy but it probably helps. I think today will just be cleaning up and getting all those little jobs out of the way, that is if I don't spend all day on computer. Ah well it doesn't really matter.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

It sounds good!!! I am in Maine-USA and its 12/31/2011 at five thirty pm. And I am knitting a scarf for Special Olympics!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished reading and/or perusing all posts.
> ...


I make a similar version of the lamb-burgers only I use the ground moose meat which by nature tends to be very dry. I also have used ground turkey and they do come out very nice. But because they tend to be a drier meat, you do need the sause with them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Morning all. Happy New Year. I have just finished reading all the posts. It is now 9.25 am on 1/1/12 in Melbourne, expecting 35 C today and 40C tomorrow (thanks Adelaide NOT)!!! Tomorrow, would you believe, a friend and I are going in search of knitting yarn. You don't have to be crazy but it probably helps. I think today will just be cleaning up and getting all those little jobs out of the way, that is if I don't spend all day on computer. Ah well it doesn't really matter.


It's still a mere 40! Actually tomorrow we only have 39. 41 today and my daughter has a wedding to go to. As I said better than her sisters two years ago when it was 43C. But really what is 1 or 2 degrees when it is that hot? We could blame Perth- they were ver hot a couple of days ago. Just heard that it is over 100 years since such a hot start to the year.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will try the greek meatballs for New Years. They will god good with
> Marinated Water Chestnuts
> 1 pound of bacon
> In baggie put,
> ...


My recipe is a bit different, but these are one of my favorite appetizers. Soooooo delicious. Yours sound marvelous. May I stop by?


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Im sure you will be alright. lol I have done that before.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all. Happy New Year. I have just finished reading all the posts. It is now 9.25 am on 1/1/12 in Melbourne, expecting 35 C today and 40C tomorrow (thanks Adelaide NOT)!!! Tomorrow, would you believe, a friend and I are going in search of knitting yarn. You don't have to be crazy but it probably helps. I think today will just be cleaning up and getting all those little jobs out of the way, that is if I don't spend all day on computer. Ah well it doesn't really matter.
> ...


My son got married on Black Saturday and it was over 46C in Melbourne. Horrendous. Truly a day from hell. Everyone was leaving because of the fires. His Dad's house was lost with everything in it. But that terrible 3 days of 46s and 47s and the fires really spelt the end of the drought. We just got floods after that. Lol. Oh I love a sunburnt country.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


What are "eggy soldiers"?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

BSH said:


> Question: all the poor little lambs that give up their lives to be dinner, do they give any wool before they .... well you know!


All my lambs remove their wool coats before going to the dinner table.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

It is 4:56 here in Texas and it has been a gorgeous day; in fact, three lovely days for a very welcome change. I will be knitting tonight: a baby sweater I'm knitting for charity, a scarf for a friend and another baby sweater for my adorable reborn doll. Having lunch/brunch out with friends tomorrow, a yearly tradition. Wishing all KPers a very Happy New Year with good health and prosperity. So glad to be a part of this wonderful forum. Good wishes to all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Pork and Sauerkraut (another of those non-recipes  ) ---
> 
> My husband makes our New Year's feast and keeps notes from year to year as to how much pork, sauerkraut and potatoes, how many people ate, how much remained (if any) of each thing, and what the score was on the "most important" football game of the day. For our large gang, he always gets a fresh ham (butt). I make it throughout the colder months using any pork roast that appeals to me --- nothing too fatty.
> 
> ...


This sounds really yummy. I will have to try out.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Eggy soldiers are toasted bread buttered (not margarined) cut into strips (I still keep the crusts because they add stability, personal choice only)then dipped into the soft boiled egg yolks. The eggs have been decapitated as previously described. You do get to a point where the dipping gets a little difficult, so then you use your spoon to dig out the rest and deal with the remainder of the egg. Then on to egg number two. Its a good breakfast. When cooking the eggs you have to be careful that they don't crack, hence Dave's hint to use them at room temperature and to slide them into very gently boiling water in a saucepan. There is a knack to this way with eggs but from childhood it is the funnest (?) way of eating eggs.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Pork and Sauerkraut (another of those non-recipes  ) ---
> 
> My husband makes our New Year's feast and keeps notes from year to year as to how much pork, sauerkraut and potatoes, how many people ate, how much remained (if any) of each thing, and what the score was on the "most important" football game of the day. For our large gang, he always gets a fresh ham (butt). I make it throughout the colder months using any pork roast that appeals to me --- nothing too fatty.
> 
> ...


Yum! Definitely going to try this!! Do you cook the potatoes with the meat?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I will try the greek meatballs for New Years. They will god good with
> ...


You can stop by any time


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Make mashed potatoes in the normal way. Place a heaping helping on your plate. Using the back of the spoon, press in the middle of the pile to form a "nest." Fill the nest with sauerkraut. The pork is served to the side. We tend to eat all the elements 'mushed together.'

There will be small pieces of pork in the kraut and the pork and kraut flavor each other when they cook together.......YUM. about 18 hours to wait..................



Needleme said:


> SHCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Pork and Sauerkraut (another of those non-recipes  ) ---
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Eggy soldiers are toasted bread buttered (not margarined) cut into strips (I still keep the crusts because they add stability, personal choice only)then dipped into the soft boiled egg yolks. The eggs have been decapitated as previously described. You do get to a point where the dipping gets a little difficult, so then you use your spoon to dig out the rest and deal with the remainder of the egg. Then on to egg number two. Its a good breakfast. When cooking the eggs you have to be careful that they don't crack, hence Dave's hint to use them at room temperature and to slide them into very gently boiling water in a saucepan. There is a knack to this way with eggs but from childhood it is the funnest (?) way of eating eggs.


It is the individual person's preference if butter or margerine is used on the toast. Using either one is perfectly acceptable as well as just plain dry toast for the eggy soldiers. Once the egg has been opened up, it is also perfectly acceptable to add salt and pepper (some like ketchup or cajan spice with the egg) to taste. One can also use any type of bread to make the toasted soldiers from. Each one has their own unique flavor to bring to this breakfast dish!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well the party is in full swing and I've just dived into the kitchen to bake a few more trays of assorted nibbles for the gannets! My elves were very good and the table is set for _Brekkers 2012_ after our fireworks, since I'm in charge of the pyro, I'm the only one who's stone cold sober on Ribena and lemonade; don't worry, I will catch up later!

So I'll just wish everybody a very happy, healthy and prosperous 2012.

Have a great time!
Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Well the party is in full swing and I've just dived into the kitchen to bake a few more trays of assorted nibbles for the gannets! My elves were very good and the table is set for _Brekkers 2012_ after our fireworks, since I'm in charge of the pyro, I'm the only one who's stone cold sober on Ribena and lemonade; don't worry, I will catch up later!
> 
> So I'll just wish everybody a very happy, healthy and prosperous 2012.
> 
> ...


Happy New Years, Dave and may you keep on having fun throughout 2012!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hehe...here I am lol

OMGoodness...with my health issues...(on the mend) and stupid computer problems...I was forced to just sit and knit and crochet...bummer huh? LOL..

Missed you girlfriend.

Hugs and God Bless you and family,

Camilla



KNITTWITTIBE said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Dave..you are beyond generous sharing your many egg cosys..especially this past year...they have been awesome.
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Ahhhh: "eggy soldiers" now I know. Yummy. And to Dave, so glad you have had an excellent recovery from the stomach virus/etc. Happy New Year.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Or you can grow your own fresh herbs in an egg shell in an egg cup.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Sam...still keeping you in my daily prayers for your health...
I have had some health issues...and stupid computer problems...had to break down and buy a new NoteBook lol
but while waiting I was forced to sit and knit and crochet...bummer huh? lol j/k

Hugs and God Bless you and your family Sam,

Camilla


thewren said:


> camilla - where have you been - we have missed you. hope you have a good new year.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> BSH said:
> 
> 
> > Question: all the poor little lambs that give up their lives to be dinner, do they give any wool before they .... well you know!
> ...


Oh my, what a good laugh I got from that! Can't say that i ever thought of that before. I don't eat lamb, but never considered that the wool would be . . . harvested?

May all of you, my Tea Party Friends, have a very wonderful New Year. I wish for you that all of your needs be met, that your lives be enriched by the love of friends and family.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Well the party is in full swing and I've just dived into the kitchen to bake a few more trays of assorted nibbles for the gannets! My elves were very good and the table is set for _Brekkers 2012_ after our fireworks, since I'm in charge of the pyro, I'm the only one who's stone cold sober on Ribena and lemonade; don't worry, I will catch up later!
> 
> So I'll just wish everybody a very happy, healthy and prosperous 2012.
> 
> ...


Happy New Years. To everyone and the gannets.

When my son was young, he got called the little darling if he was naughty.

I can just imagine the smell coming from your kitchen at the present Dave. But thanks for the education on which way up the eggs go in the egg cups.

Has anyone else tried Dave 's hot Ribenia. A defininte 8 out of 10 for a good night cap and a good nights sleep after.

Sydney Harbour Bridge and the fireworks look FANtastic. As usual.

Pug


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

A fire is in the fireplace, it's a bit chilly (37 deg. F) but NO snow! I say pfui...I love snow!

We're down to about a half dozen hours until the new year. The last of our family left this morning (sigh...my daughter lives SO far away in Florida!). My DH and I are quiet at home..celebrating the 42nd anniversary of our meeting! He's in heaven watching football (Amn version). Northwestern lost, but at the moment Univ. Illinois is winning....Vanderbilt is losing. Tomorrow I get control in the morning for the Rose Parade...I love it! After that...it's college football all day long!

Meals will most likely still be leftovers from various meals this past week...some Thai carry out, meatballs similar to Dave's Greek meatballs, some beer cheese soup, etc. Just bits of this 'n' that. We had to finish up the champagne this afternoon...couldn't risk it going flat!

The holidays have been blessed....family is so precious! Love it when they are around!

2011 is almost behind us.....let us hope the trials and tribulations of the year are also! I wish everyone the best for the new year. I have appreciated getting to know everyone at the KP Tea Party. That has been one of the better parts of the year! Looking forward to the new year with anticipation and great hope!

Celebrate with joy, good health, and lots of laughter and love!
Carol (IL)


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Sorry 5mmdpn I didn't want to step on any toes re butter vs margarine, its just that margarine is so bad and full of trans fats and other processing nasties, that my personal crusade to get back to natural gets the better of me sometimes. And in my opinion, nothing tastes as beautiful as butter in this situation. Ok it is saturated fat but in small amounts it is (again my opinion) better than multiple additives and health damaging processing. I know that doesn't help the lactose intolerant.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy new year dave and to the gannets - and to my kp friends the best of new years - time to leave the bad of 2011 behind and gear up to make 2012 the best ever. five hours to go here in northwest ohio.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is 6:57 pm here, 32 degree f. Expecting a chilly night here. 
Time to get the snacks cooking for tonight. Wings are in, mushrooms ready to heat up. The kids have decided we need popcorn. 
Health & Happiness to all my KP family for the new year.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Happy New Year to All

May what ever made you smile the most in the last year be a big part of this new year.

Here is an eggy smile to you and a tasty variation on the egg soldiers.

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/pohskitchen/stories/s2958627.htm


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Sorry 5mmdpn I didn't want to step on any toes re butter vs margarine, its just that margarine is so bad and full of trans fats and other processing nasties, that my personal crusade to get back to natural gets the better of me sometimes. And in my opinion, nothing tastes as beautiful as butter in this situation. Ok it is saturated fat but in small amounts it is (again my opinion) better than multiple additives and health damaging processing. I know that doesn't help the lactose intolerant.


Sorry too, I never meant to sound like I was "getting my toes stepped on" regarding the butter vs margerine. The margerine we buy is not bad at all -- in fact it is even healthier than butter. (I would suppose that in Australia you dont get this proper margerine that we do here in Canada?). Some are not able to eat butter due to health problems and so the margerine is a good substitute. There is no transfats in the margerine that is widely used here in North America. 
The margerine I buy is soft non-hydrogenated margerine with omega 3 & 6 and vitamins A & D. It is made from soybean, canola which is rapeseed, vegetable oils, salt, milk, and water. It is all in the ingredients and the processing of the margerine that makes the difference as to if it is healthy margerine or not. The hydrogenated margerine is the nasty margerine that is to be avoided. Some non-hydrogenated margerine is made from olives. Margerine is in reality just a more solid form of vegetable oil.
Check this out: http://www.healthcastle.com/butter-or-margarine.shtml


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Happy New Year to All
> 
> May what ever made you smile the most in the last year be a big part of this new year.
> 
> ...


Good one! Poe is so good at what she does. She just loves cooking, loves life. Most of us love her, she is very special.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry 5mmdpn I didn't want to step on any toes re butter vs margarine, its just that margarine is so bad and full of trans fats and other processing nasties, that my personal crusade to get back to natural gets the better of me sometimes. And in my opinion, nothing tastes as beautiful as butter in this situation. Ok it is saturated fat but in small amounts it is (again my opinion) better than multiple additives and health damaging processing. I know that doesn't help the lactose intolerant.
> ...


We have many good margarines in Australia too, notably a huge variety using olive oil, but I still come back to it. The processing is extensive and even if not health damaging, there has to be a fair bit of interference with the natural product. Butter is just churned cream with perhaps salt added. That's it. And no self respecting chef would use anything but butter because of the marvelous taste. Again I am mindful that not all people can have butter, but if it isn't an issue with allergies I can't imagine why anyone with taste buds would opt for margarine, even price wise it is a better option.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


Price wise here where I live the butter is much more extremely priced than the margerine. I do have to disagree with your comment about "And no self respecting chef would use anything but butter because of the marvelous taste." Often allergies have absolutely nothing to do with the choise of margerine being used rather than butter. (I did add more to my last posting about this). Physicians and dieticians always recommend the healthy margerine (non saturated fat) to be used rather than the butter (saturated fat).


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Ok I think we could get a big heated about this. My final word on the subject is just that any product that has to add back the vitamins and nutrients that are lost in the process is just not for me and I have never tasted a margarine that didn't taste like something was missing. And those margarines that claim (probably truthfully) to decrease your cholesterol are so expensive that it would probably be better for your blood pressure and bank balance not to buy them. I stand by my assertion that no self respecting chef would use margarine in favour of butter. If you were to bake two batches of biscuits (cookies to you) one with margarine and one with butter, I would lay a lot of money on the ones that get the best reviews. I used to use margarine almost exclusively in the mistaken belief that it was a better choice, but not now.


----------



## bjg523 (Jan 29, 2011)

It is 7:30p in Myrtle Beach, SC. Fireworks are beginning to sound. The dogs are starting to pace. Playing with the new IPad 2 Santa brought me. Cannot complain. Happy New Year to everyone! I know mine will be better after having 2 knee replacements this past year. The warmest New Year I have ever experienced, 55 degrees.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I would just say that the differences between what one country states is healthy and is recommended for the health of a person is vastly different. The vitamins and nutrients that are in the margerine are already present in the vegetables and grains that it is made from. I would suppose that a lot of research would need to go into what is healthy in one country and is not in another county. Yes, at one time margerine was not a nice product until the manufacturers changed it into a healthy eating product and some margerines are still not good for a person like the hard margerine isnt good. Like I also stated, I do not know what kind of pricing you have in Australia, but here in Canada the healthy margerine is so very inexpensive compared to butter which is an unhealthy, saturated fat, full of cholestrol, and cardiac system damaging product. Butter is the evil side of the coin when it comes to choises between it and margerine.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

We just finished a lobster dinner. A nap is just what I need to make it to midnight. Happy New Year y'all!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Seriously cool, we are so going to do this!

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

LizzyM said:


> We just finished a lobster dinner. A nap is just what I need to make it to midnight. Happy New Year y'all!


Mmmmmm "Lobster dinner". We are starting the new year with Bollinger Champagne and home made pizza. Bolly and lobster does sound a better combination.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I would just say that the differences between what one country states is healthy and is recommended for the health of a person is vastly different. The vitamins and nutrients that are in the margerine are already present in the vegetables and grains that it is made from. I would suppose that a lot of research would need to go into what is healthy in one country and is not in another county. Yes, at one time margerine was not a nice product until the manufacturers changed it into a healthy eating product and some margerines are still not good for a person like the hard margerine isnt good. Like I also stated, I do not know what kind of pricing you have in Australia, but here in Canada the healthy margerine is so very inexpensive compared to butter which is an unhealthy, saturated fat, full of cholestrol, and cardiac system damaging product. Butter is the evil side of the coin when it comes to choises between it and margerine.


Sure if I sat down to bowl of butter, but we were talking about buttering toast. Hardly the big end of town when talking bad food. There are plenty of worse choices to make. No more! We could go back and forth for ages. I said it is a personal choice and I mean it. I'm not going to convince you because you don't want to be convinced, you won't convince me because I have been there and now I'm not. Have a happy New Year and use as much margarine as you like on your eggy soldiers.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

But they WILL taste better with butter. lol Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave you have made my day. You are so generous all the time. I am pleased I was able to give something back.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> But they WILL taste better with butter. lol Sorry couldn't resist.


That is alright, because some people will always have a driving need to have the last word. I base my knowledge on research and fact, not just an opinion. I guess that all my years working in the health care field are an absolute waste of time because obviously you consider any of my knowledge completely wrong, even though the country of Canada states otherwise.

Happy New Year.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hmmm... non-dairy spreads v butter. Always a good question, I reckon its all down to personal taste. I use butter in sauces and for some things where it functions better, but olive oil based non-dairy spreads are fantastic in cakes and biscuits. I think it's great that we have a choice!

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > But they WILL taste better with butter. lol Sorry couldn't resist.
> ...


I can only apologise to you. I was merely trying to inject some humour into what was becoming a pointless discussion and to end it there, as I said with a little humour.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hmmm... non-dairy spreads v butter. Always a good question, I reckon its all down to personal taste. I use butter in sauces and for some things where it functions better, but olive oil based non-dairy spreads are fantastic in cakes and biscuits. I think it's great that we have a choice!
> 
> Dave


Absolutely. I use butter, margarine and different oils for the different things I cook. My taste buds find just as herbs and spices add to the roundness of flavours in a dish so do the different flavours of different fats. I also know people whose taste buds love olive oil so much that is what they use for everything. Viva la difference.


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2011)

Happy 2012 KP'er. Just wanted to get that in before it's to late. Blessing to all.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... non-dairy spreads v butter. Always a good question, I reckon its all down to personal taste. I use butter in sauces and for some things where it functions better, but olive oil based non-dairy spreads are fantastic in cakes and biscuits. I think it's great that we have a choice!
> ...


Yep I use olive oil mostly. Pretty much the only time I use butter is when I have toast or if baking. Most of my cooking is usually Italian/Greek based cuisine, so olive oil is a natural fit or asian dishes (Thai mainly) so use the asian type oils. Sesame oil is great for stir fries and use a lot of their sauces, fish, black bean, oyster,etc. I only have bread perhaps once a week when the cereal runs out.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> LizzyM said:
> 
> 
> > We just finished a lobster dinner. A nap is just what I need to make it to midnight. Happy New Year y'all!
> ...


Our lunch on 25th December was lobster and Bolly, a truly wonderful combination!

Just making custard to go with apple pud as the last course of our slightly unconventional brekkers, _The Lad_ is providing the entertainment while I slave away in the kitchen! We ripped the sky apart at midnight with some fun effects, but it's nice to be indoors and I get to have a little drinkie now!

Dave


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Traditionally, New Year's Day is filled with college football. I have been informed by the testosterone dominant members of the family that because tomorrow is Sunday, college ball will not be on the menu, only pro ball will be broadcast. Bummer!



cmaliza said:


> A fire is in the fireplace, it's a bit chilly (37 deg. F) but NO snow! I say pfui...I love snow!
> 
> We're down to about a half dozen hours until the new year. The last of our family left this morning (sigh...my daughter lives SO far away in Florida!). My DH and I are quiet at home..celebrating the 42nd anniversary of our meeting! He's in heaven watching football (Amn version). Northwestern lost, but at the moment Univ. Illinois is winning....Vanderbilt is losing. Tomorrow I get control in the morning for the Rose Parade...I love it! After that...it's college football all day long!
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Good for you Dave you deserve it. Bolly is such an extravance, have never had it myself, but I live in hope that maybe one day a bottle will come my way. Stranger things hasve happened. Actually I haven't checked my lotto ticket yet so I may be a wealthy woman and don't know it yet. lol. Will just have a look on the web site and will get back to you if I have changed my financial status significantly.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Nope. Financial situation is the same as ever, not quite dire but close sometimes. The bolly will have to wait. On a completely different note, I was recommended a book by Donna Leon, has anyone read her books and if so what did you think? Not inclined to go chasing her books if they are a waste of time.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Its now dark here on the left coast of the western continent  just a few more hours to go and then sianora 2011. Goose bumps! 2012 has got to be a better year  wishing, begging, and rejoicing for the opportunity for a fresh start. Happy New Year, Fireball Dave and all my new-found KP friends! You are making my life more fun!
SHCooper: Thanks for Pork & Sauerkraut idea. Havent had that in years and I have in ingredients on hand- so that will be dinner on NY day. I used to add some caraway seeds.
Love Greek food and will save the recipe but need to shop for those ingredients; so living vicariously there.
Right now cooking up a big pot of beans to make sure I have black-eyed peas on NY day  a midnight snack combined with bacon, green onion and miso. My sisters loves the scarf I knitted for her and my bother loves his kitchen clothes. I had to point out to him the lighthouse design  he didnt notice! But now he wants to hang it up  make it into a wall hanging instead of a utility cloth. baglady1104, see what you started! My knitting project is now some beautiful new dark brown wool socks for me  yarn acquired at the exciting Portland, Oregon Sock Summit 2011 from Emily Parson. www.emilyparson.etsy.com


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Went shopping this afternoon to get my last yarn for my stash. As mentioned before, I am on a strict yarn diet, starting in just about 2 hours and 13 minutes. I did get a gift cert at my LYS as a gift, so I can use that if I start to have withdrawals. It will be interesting to see how I can use what's in my stash.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Make mashed potatoes in the normal way. Place a heaping helping on your plate. Using the back of the spoon, press in the middle of the pile to form a "nest." Fill the nest with sauerkraut. The pork is served to the side. We tend to eat all the elements 'mushed together.'
> 
> There will be small pieces of pork in the kraut and the pork and kraut flavor each other when they cook together.......YUM. about 18 hours to wait..................
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy New Year, everyone! It will be about 4 hours until 2012 in Texas. Soaking my black-eyed peas for tomorrow. Forgot to get buttermilk for cornbread, so will do without. I will put some ham in the peas and cabbage, but not a lot of meat on the agenda yet. Still having trouble finding things that I put away for the painters. So frustrating. Hopefully, it will all turn up.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Good for you Dave you deserve it. Bolly is such an extravance, have never had it myself, but I live in hope that maybe one day a bottle will come my way. Stranger things hasve happened. Actually I haven't checked my lotto ticket yet so I may be a wealthy woman and don't know it yet. lol. Will just have a look on the web site and will get back to you if I have changed my financial status significantly.


Bolly is my personal delight, I remember my first sip of _Traditional_ and I was addicted to its unique taste for life! It is unique and a joy within my heart, for me Bolly is *Fun* and I adore it!

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I may have to check my local bottle shop to see how much it sells for and give it a go. With a recommendation like that I am dying to know if I would feel the same. Really when I think how much I spend on knitting yarn and um shoes, can it really be that expensive? I will find out.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I may have to check my local bottle shop to see how much it sells for and give it a go. With a recommendation like that I am dying to know if I would feel the same. Really when I think how much I spend on knitting yarn and um shoes, can it really be that expensive? I will find out.


it is unique, fireworks in my head the very instant it touches my tongue!

You could say I like it!

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > I may have to check my local bottle shop to see how much it sells for and give it a go. With a recommendation like that I am dying to know if I would feel the same. Really when I think how much I spend on knitting yarn and um shoes, can it really be that expensive? I will find out.
> ...


Yeah I kind of got that impression, lol. Fireworks in head, sounds promising. Chilled Bolly on a hot day sounds a good combination; when out tomorrow may have to track some down and if not outrageously priced, get some. Have they got you on the payroll Dave, you would make a great Bolly Ambassador.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > LizzyM said:
> ...


A double Mmmmmmmm. Now you have me plotting and planning a lobby and bolly day. I think Australia Day would be very suitable.

PS

Bolly and pizza was delightful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Happy New Year to All
> 
> May what ever made you smile the most in the last year be a big part of this new year.
> 
> ...


looked delicious, but I think I would rather keep my egg warm than putting it in cold water! And how would we use Daves egg cosies?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> But they WILL taste better with butter. lol Sorry couldn't resist.


Without a doubt they will taste better here with butter- and I figure that they will decide the 'good' margarine is bad one day so I will go by taste and cost- I may as well enjoy what is bad for me (I don't use much anyway now so it doesn't matter all that much I figure).

On a totally different topic we here in Adelaide have up our hottest new years day for 112 years (and it is only 2.30pm here).

Who would get married in Juanuary? So often it is really hot.,January is actually a popular month as it is our main hoilday period. Sunny butterfly, 46 is just crazy- not a wedding day they are ever going to forget for many not so good reasons


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE. It is 11:55 here in the Carolinas.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Its 9:12 pm here in sunny Calif and so far quite quiet. A long drive home from MiraLoma, didn't get home until 6pm so I had been up since 5 pm and sitting all day. Boy do I need my Tai Chi to get the kinks out. Joined Kp right away to catchup with all of you. A bolly sounds real good to me right now. MiraLoma was quite warm with lots of fog, persisting to the late afternoon. I wore my Black on white neckcollar with medallion. Many comments and requests for the pattern. Its very simple I crocheted it in just a few hours, Including the flowers and leaves and the modification of the pattern. So tired now I think I'll turn in and hope it all stays quiet on the western front. The new year will find me earnestly looking for my new pup. Some on the digest had asked about the fireworks and dogs.
Some dogs get really worked up by fireworks. They can be sedated with an appropriate amt of Benadryl or dramamine, depending on the size of the dogs. I have done this at times with other peoples dogs. My kennel dogs were very secure and as long as I was near by, they were fine. We all gathered on the bed. All twelve. Good night and a very happy, prosperous, productive and enjoyable new year to all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Dave is it time for me to wish you and your lads happy new year yet?

Time zones.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy 2012!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!
I had a great evening, I got a message about a bunch of free yarn and drove over with hubby and picked up 10 Large trashbags of yarn...YEAH!!!! 
I piled it all in the middle of the kitchen to sort and took pics, I'll post on another thread. 
I'm so excited, what a wonderful way to end 2011 and start 2012...
Hope you all have a great, safe, healthy, and happy year all year long.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy New Year to all of my KP friends & family Dave the Lad is included in this He can be another adopted nephew. 
Hugs & Kisses to all 
Lisa


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY NEW YEAR DAVE and all kp fans. I hope you all had a safe and wonderful New Years Eve. We did by staying home, off the roads and letting 2012 ring in throughout the land.

May you all have a prosperous and peace filled 2012.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Dave is it time for me to wish you and your lads happy new year yet?
> 
> Time zones.


10:45a.m. in London, the boys ask me to pass on their best wishes for 2012 to all. We're at a very damp racing circuit for a New Year Pitbike Sprint and _The Lad_ is getting ready to go out for his qualifying practice session. He was very good yesterday, he had a nap in the early evening, only one glass of Buck's Fizz and went to bed after the fireworks and midnight brekkers. Consequently a disgustingly cheerful and clear-eyed little maniac was able to wake me up at 6:30 with a cup of his head-banging coffee!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Happy New year, Dave! Also to The Gannets, and best of luck to The Lad in his race today.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


I'd be more than happy to take payment in kind!

Actually champagne is a very personal thing, my son's engineer is inordinately fond of Mercier and we all like Piper-Heidsieck, in fact I don't think I know anybody who doesn't like Piper, it's a very reliable fizz and well worth trying.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Went shopping this afternoon to get my last yarn for my stash. As mentioned before, I am on a strict yarn diet, starting in just about 2 hours and 13 minutes. I did get a gift cert at my LYS as a gift, so I can use that if I start to have withdrawals. It will be interesting to see how I can use what's in my stash.


I'll do my best to come up with ways to put a dent in it!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Went shopping this afternoon to get my last yarn for my stash. As mentioned before, I am on a strict yarn diet, starting in just about 2 hours and 13 minutes. I did get a gift cert at my LYS as a gift, so I can use that if I start to have withdrawals. It will be interesting to see how I can use what's in my stash.
> ...


I think it would take a Humvee to put a dent in it, But i welcome all help!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Happy New year, Dave! Also to The Gannets, and best of luck to The Lad in his race today.


Thanks, he's going well to-day and will start the race from 6th on the grid out of a field of 36. It's a fun event and a good party, but the teams and riders are still very competitive and after silverware for their trophy cabinets!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We've just seen the Las Vegas fireworks on the BBC iPlayer, they looked fantastic and reminded me how much I love the place!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Blueberrymaniac said:


> P.S. Looking for a good plum pudding recipe for next Christmas. Lots of complaints from people not being able to find it in store anymore. I don't have my grandmother's recipe although I know how to make the hard sauce. Thought I might make a bunch for friends next year.
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> Sue


I posted my receipt when I made mine a few months ago, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-1.html

The full mix makes about 2 litres in volume, the maximum I can make in the bowl of my _Kenwood Chef_ mixer. For a smaller quantity, one Imp. pint (1.2 US pints) by volume, you might like to try my _Quick Christmas Puddding_, this can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47825-1.html

Hope that helps.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Dave..you are beyond generous sharing your many egg cosys..especially this past year...they have been awesome.
> VERY yummie recipes...again very kind to share these.
> 
> May you, your son, friends and family have a WONDERFUL New Year with prosperity and love.
> ...


Very glad to see you're back in circulation, have a great 2012!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Happy New Year to All
> 
> May what ever made you smile the most in the last year be a big part of this new year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link, I'm told we'll be trying them for brekkers tomorrow!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished reading and/or perusing all posts.
> ...


Turky mince would work out fine, there's plenty of it about at the moment. I think it would be best if you substituted the mint for thyme, always a happy combination with turkey.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!
> I had a great evening, I got a message about a bunch of free yarn and drove over with hubby and picked up 10 Large trashbags of yarn...YEAH!!!!
> I piled it all in the middle of the kitchen to sort and took pics, I'll post on another thread.
> I'm so excited, what a wonderful way to end 2011 and start 2012...
> Hope you all have a great, safe, healthy, and happy year all year long.


Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Dave is it time for me to wish you and your lads happy new year yet?
> ...


Dave, you'll need a nap this afternoon. No hangover?


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone. Dave you are right about the thyme substitution for the mint with the turkey. It will make it much better. 

Hope you and the Gannets have a great day. Sounds like all of you have had a marvelous time this weekend. And to all KP's and friends and family, many blessings snd happiness for 2012


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

A win! In truly vile conditions with heavy rain he overtook the leader on the last corner and won by 0.02 seconds. He's a bit soggy, but very happy, as are his team, an excellent start to the year. It's a good job there's still some bubbly in the house, he's earned a chance to make up for being good last night!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Happy New Year everyone. Dave you are right about the thyme substitution for the mint with the turkey. It will make it much better.
> 
> Hope you and the Gannets have a great day. Sounds like all of you have had a marvelous time this weekend. And to all KP's and friends and family, many blessings snd happiness for 2012


Only two of the boy's school chums stayed after last night's party, so there'll just be five of us for dinner tonight. Roast gammon is on the menu and it looks like it'll be a bit of a celebration!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> A win! In truly vile conditions with heavy rain he overtook the leader on the last corner and won by 0.02 seconds. He's a bit soggy, but very happy, as are his team, an excellent start to the year. It's a good job there's still some bubbly in the house, he's earned a chance to make up for being good last night!
> 
> Dave


How exciting, a real nail biter. I will be sure to tell my son. Please give the lad my congratulations. What a day for him and you too. What is roast gammon? I am not familiar with it.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Here in the southern US we have blackeyed peas for New Years Day. The more peas you eat the richer you will be in the new year!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


Luckily I rarely get hangovers, but I will have a nap when we get home, even my son's coffee doesn't last forever, although I understand NASA are considering it as an alternative fuel for their rockets!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> A win! In truly vile conditions with heavy rain he overtook the leader on the last corner and won by 0.02 seconds. He's a bit soggy, but very happy, as are his team, an excellent start to the year. It's a good job there's still some bubbly in the house, he's earned a chance to make up for being good last night!
> 
> Dave


A celebration is most definitely in order.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very proud of him, he rode brilliantly. He's celebrating with his engineers at the moment, they worked very hard for this.

Gammon is a particular cut of cured ham from the hind leg of the pig. It has excellent flavour, a fine grain and roasts beautifully.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

LizzyM said:


> Here in the southern US we have blackeyed peas for New Years Day. The more peas you eat the richer you will be in the new year!


My daddy always had Hoppin' John for New Years Day. It brought you good luck for the new year. Hoppin' John is blackeyed peas and rice.

Like most of the distinctly southern names and expressions, nobody seems to remember who John was or why he was hopping. My brother had two books which were quite funny but very informative regarding this subject. They are probably long out of print, and I do not remember the author's name, but they are definitely worth a read if you find them. They are How To Speak Southern, and More How To Speak Southern

Wow! I just found them on Amazon and they now have The Complete Book Of How To Speak Southern


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Our tradition is baked French onion soup here in Wisconsin and of course well hopefully watch the packers beat the lions. One of my daughters spent the night in green bay and is going to the game. They stayed at the same hotel with the lions. One of the couples with them is a lions fan. Can't wait to hear all about it and maybe see them on tv.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Gammon sounds delicious. We use ham hocks,which are also cured, to season blackeyed peas and pole beans and new potatoes. My kids loved the pole beans and potatoes so much I had to always add lots of ham hocks. We had it for supper with cornbread.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

I wish everyone a happy and prosperous New Year with friends, family and everything you do!

The Rueben Pizza was a big hit last night----Thank you Sam!
I also made one with chicken and garlic topped with a ceasar salad! YUM! No red sauce on either pizza & they were delish!
Today it will be a boiled dinner with ham, cabbage, potatoes & carrots.

I finally finished the shrug, however, it ended up being too long (well below the elbows)--I'm quite disheartened about it :O( I'v got to learn to do test swatches.....oh well, maybe I can turn it into a skirt? That will be my new years resolution....follow instructions and use the right weight yarn!

Welcome back all who have been away from the TP---it's nice to have you back

hmmmm butter vs. margarine.......I'm gonna stay clear from that one!

Have a great day all!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> A win! In truly vile conditions with heavy rain he overtook the leader on the last corner and won by 0.02 seconds. He's a bit soggy, but very happy, as are his team, an excellent start to the year. It's a good job there's still some bubbly in the house, he's earned a chance to make up for being good last night!
> 
> Dave


 :thumbup: ----Awesome start to 2012!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Good idea----save the egg carton also to hold them!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

CONGRATS TO THE LAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dave, has anyone heard from Hildy?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations to The Lad! I know he is very excited and proud. You, too!

I have my peas cooking as I get caught up on KP. The cabbage will be cooked later. Really aggravated that I can't make cornbread since I forgot the buttermilk.

Lots of football and basketball today. Maybe I can get a little knitting in as well.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> A win! In truly vile conditions with heavy rain he overtook the leader on the last corner and won by 0.02 seconds. He's a bit soggy, but very happy, as are his team, an excellent start to the year. It's a good job there's still some bubbly in the house, he's earned a chance to make up for being good last night!
> 
> Dave


That's wonderful, Dave! A good start for the New Year. Congratulations to father and son!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations to The Lad! I know he is very excited and proud. You, too!
> 
> I have my peas cooking as I get caught up on KP. The cabbage will be cooked later. Really aggravated that I can't make cornbread since I forgot the buttermilk.
> 
> Lots of football and basketball today. Maybe I can get a little knitting in as well.


Pammie, don't give up on your cornbread. Substitute 1 T lemon juice or vinegar plus enough milk to make a cup for 1 cup buttermilk. Let stand 5 minutes before using. OR 1 cup yogurt.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy New Year to all KP'ers )))

Mine started with a very painful R hand and arm, caused by an overload of knitting projects ... Taking pain killer for now until I can see the Chiro on Monday :-(. 

A word of wisdom, 'don't overwork yourself,' LOL!!!! 

Ingrid, xo


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations to The Lad! I know he is very excited and proud. You, too!
> 
> I have my peas cooking as I get caught up on KP. The cabbage will be cooked later. Really aggravated that I can't make cornbread since I forgot the buttermilk.
> 
> Lots of football and basketball today. Maybe I can get a little knitting in as well.


Can't you just sour the milk using vinegar? Or use yogurt if you have it.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Congratulations to the Lad. I know I can speak for all of us KP'ers to say we have all been rooting for him. You must all be so very proud and happy. I will drink some bubbly on your behalf also. Be well. What a wonderful start to 2012!!!


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

maryanne said:


> LizzyM said:
> 
> 
> > Here in the southern US we have blackeyed peas for New Years Day. The more peas you eat the richer you will be in the new year!
> ...


I need to suggest these books to my northern friends who have retired to our mild winters. Or maybe just brush up myself. :-D


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year to All
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Doris and MJS-I had thought of that, but didn't know if it really worked. But since you both suggested it, I'll give it a try!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Doris and MJS-I had thought of that, but didn't know if it really worked. But since you both suggested it, I'll give it a try!


Pammie, I use a tablespoon of vinegar for two cups of milk, and it works very well for my cornbread.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Its 1:50 in new york, Usa and getting ready for dinner and a nap! Actually work on my scarf for special olympics God Bless All!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave Congradulations to the Lad on his big win.
Lisa


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Pammie,did you know that you can buy dried buttermilk? I have not tried it as I don't bake much anymore, but it should be good. I think you can use it for anything you would make with buttermilk. And it's true that some things are better made with buttermilk, especially cornbread and biscuits.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I don't remember having rain on New Years day before. At least not where I live.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Morning All, Dave and the Lads

Its 7.40 in the morning here. 

Congrats to the lad on his win. 

No handover Dave its too early in the morning for that.

Here's a laugh for you folks. Made a ruffled scarf. Got half way through it and realise that I'd made a mistake so had to pull it out. Knitted it up again. Got to the same spot and it really is a handful. fitting 837 stitches on a pair of circular needles. Need 3 of them to fit it on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - you might try a bit of vinigar in milk to make sour milk which might work.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations to The Lad! I know he is very excited and proud. You, too!
> 
> I have my peas cooking as I get caught up on KP. The cabbage will be cooked later. Really aggravated that I can't make cornbread since I forgot the buttermilk.
> 
> Lots of football and basketball today. Maybe I can get a little knitting in as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - happy new year to you and the gannet - and congradulations to the boy on his win. we are looking forward to great races in the new year - i'll be cheering here in northwest ohio.

forty degrees and heavily overcast - no sun whatsoever - some rain. at least you don't need to shovel the rain.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just checking out etsy - i get email notices - they have a picture for sale - just a piece of white paper with these words 0n it in big print.

all glory comes from daring to begin.

i really like that.

sam


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > But they WILL taste better with butter. lol Sorry couldn't resist.
> ...


Their wedding day was 7th Feb because they wanted to avoid the Valentines Day thing. Guess that was their first big mistake. Still all inthe past and nothing can be done about it anyway. P.S. Glad you agree with about the butter issue. lol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> A win! In truly vile conditions with heavy rain he overtook the leader on the last corner and won by 0.02 seconds. He's a bit soggy, but very happy, as are his team, an excellent start to the year. It's a good job there's still some bubbly in the house, he's earned a chance to make up for being good last night!
> 
> Dave


Congratulation to the Lad!! Job well done!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just checking out etsy - i get email notices - they have a picture for sale - just a piece of white paper with these words 0n it in big print.
> 
> all glory comes from daring to begin.
> 
> ...


That is a good saying for all kids to learn while still young.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just checking out etsy - i get email notices - they have a picture for sale - just a piece of white paper with these words 0n it in big print.
> 
> all glory comes from daring to begin.
> 
> ...


That is a good saying for all kids to learn while still young.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> forty degrees and heavily overcast - no sun whatsoever - some rain. at least you don't need to shovel the rain.
> 
> sam


Sam we are looking at forty too- only centigrade! (104 F). I keep reminding myself that at least we don't have weeks and weeks over 100. Trying to convince myself to get out and walk now while it is coolish (32.7 or 90 at 7.30 this morning).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never heard of dried buttermilk! I'll have to check it out. I did eat my lunch, and had the one leftover piece of cornbread found in the fridge. If DD wants cornbread, I'll try the vinegar and milk. She's at the new BF's so she may not care. I'm about to eat the one piece of pecan pie, too! She did mention halving it, but I feel a little selfish! It's a small piece!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> A win! In truly vile conditions with heavy rain he overtook the leader on the last corner and won by 0.02 seconds. He's a bit soggy, but very happy, as are his team, an excellent start to the year. It's a good job there's still some bubbly in the house, he's earned a chance to make up for being good last night!
> 
> Dave


Well done! Enjoy the bubbles.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It's going to be dark soon and I haven't said Happy New Year yet. The day has galloped by. I found Knitting Paradise in 2011 and it has been a source of entertainment and education ever since. All you folks whose names I know so well now - have a wonderful year starting today. Be well and happy.

Happy New Year!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > forty degrees and heavily overcast - no sun whatsoever - some rain. at least you don't need to shovel the rain.
> ...


We too are expected 40C. I was going to go yarn shopping with a friend but I just cancelled. I couldn't face driving around in the heat. Car air conditioning only goes so far and nothing can take the glare out of the sun so I think I will look at a few UFOs and see if I can finish them off and get myself ready for work tomorrow. Only 37C tomorrow then storms, again, then mid twenties, bliss!!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have this and you add water according to the directions. You make just enough for your recipe. This way none is wasted by spoiling. Its great stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

all glory comes from daring to begin.

That's the inspiration I needed to begin the BSJ for my 2 great-nephews!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just dropped in the wish you all the best for the new year Dave.

PurpleV


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

PurpleV! SOOOO happy to see you here!!!! Happy New year to you!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Pam, here is a link to the buttermilk powder that I see in the stores here:
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?rlz=1T4ADFA_enUS447US449&q=dried+buttermilk+powder&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10407168587329439079&sa=X&ei=2dkAT6-UA-r40gGuo428Ag&ved=0CGMQ8gIwAA#

Or, you may just want to google it - I typed in 'dried buttermilk powder' and got several hits.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, so great that The Lad has a win to start the new year. My grandmother always said that what you do on New Year's Day, you will do all year long. Hope so!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I have made a second MMXII cosy. It looks much better than the first, thank goodness. I'm almost done knitting a third, but with a different design. I may make a dent in the stash after all! Thanks for all the encouragement!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I have made a second MMXII cosy. It looks much better than the first, thank goodness. I'm almost done knitting a third, but with a different design. I may make a dent in the stash after all! Thanks for all the encouragement!


Fantastic! I'll try to get a new whimsy posted later this week!

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Am back again this morning. 

Siouxann You will make a hole in that stash at this rate.

Dave look forward to the whimsy. 

But I'm here for a reason. Was wondering if someone had a recipe for dried figs. You either love them or loathe them. But this year I look like I'll have some extra to dry. But don't know how. Pug.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Morning All, Dave and the Lads
> 
> Its 7.40 in the morning here.
> 
> ...


_The Lad_ thanks you and everybody else for all the good wishes and encouragement. He's enjoying his fizz and has his trophy beside him, we're wondering if he'll take it to bed, he has done that before!

837 stitch rows really are a handful, worst I every had was a bedjacket for an elderly friend that was knitted cuff-to-cuff , in blackberry stitch! You have my sympathy, rows like that are really unmanageable!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just dropped in the wish you all the best for the new year Dave.
> 
> PurpleV


Great to hear from you, I'd been wondering how you'd been. Have a vey happy 2012.

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Morning All, Dave and the Lads
> 
> Its 7.40 in the morning here.
> 
> ...


The mind boggles. How on earth do you accurately count them all when on three circulars?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purplev - where have you been - i have missed you - hope you are back for good.

sam



PurpleV said:


> Just dropped in the wish you all the best for the new year Dave.
> 
> PurpleV


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Pam, here is a link to the buttermilk powder that I see in the stores here:
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?rlz=1T4ADFA_enUS447US449&q=dried+buttermilk+powder&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10407168587329439079&sa=X&ei=2dkAT6-UA-r40gGuo428Ag&ved=0CGMQ8gIwAA#
> 
> Or, you may just want to google it - I typed in 'dried buttermilk powder' and got several hits.


I have some that I bought at the Amish farmer's market in Annapolis, MD. They have all sorts of goodies!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I'm just going to make a zucchini slice to have cold for my dinner tonight and probably lunch tomorrow. Because it has to go in the oven, if I make it now when it hasn't gotten too hot, it won't be a problem having the oven on.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just dropped in the wish you all the best for the new year Dave.
> 
> PurpleV


Welcome to the Tea Party, PurpleV. Love your new-to-me avatar. Hope you're enjoying your new craft studio. Best of everything to you in the New Year.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, so great that The Lad has a win to start the new year. My grandmother always said that what you do on New Year's Day, you will do all year long. Hope so!


Cute saying, but I hope it doesn't apply to me. I went to Mass this morning and have "loafed" ever since. Won't get much done this year at that rate.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Morning All, Dave and the Lads
> ...


I'll tell you how you count them with lots and lots of stitch markers and lots of patience. A hand full I never seem to do items with a few stitches but hundreds. When I finish this I'm doing a pair of sox as its only 70 stitches. Pug


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Happy new year! have missed you and Penquin.


PurpleV said:


> Just dropped in the wish you all the best for the new year Dave.
> 
> PurpleV


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

That makes sense Pug. I never thought of stitch markers, I seem to do that kind of thing the hard way.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Zucchini slice is in oven and air conditioner is ON. If this heat continues I will have to think about moving to the mountains where it is half the temperature. Gets very cold in winter however.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, so great that The Lad has a win to start the new year. My grandmother always said that what you do on New Year's Day, you will do all year long. Hope so!
> ...


Same here, not the mass, the loafing. Only doing the very necessary, and sometimes not even that.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, so great that The Lad has a win to start the new year. My grandmother always said that what you do on New Year's Day, you will do all year long. Hope so!


I hope so too! He's only a few Winter races before the season proper starts in the Spring, but he rides really well in tricky conditions. All the work he does with the team's developers is paying off, he goes out to the test track and puts in the laps, whatever the weather.

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, so great that The Lad has a win to start the new year. My grandmother always said that what you do on New Year's Day, you will do all year long. Hope so!
> ...


Will he be a contender for Tour de France? I know nothing about bike riding only that there are several different types of races.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


You sound as we do in our horrible HOT Texas summers. Isn't fun, isn't it? You are down under and having miserable heat, but when you are having winter, think of us roasting here in the summer!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I'm just going to make a zucchini slice to have cold for my dinner tonight and probably lunch tomorrow. Because it has to go in the oven, if I make it now when it hasn't gotten too hot, it won't be a problem having the oven on.


i cooked a soup in the slow cooker yesterday that can be eaten cold- so can have it cold today and tomorrow -as my husband is going to have tea with our daughter today after going to see Tin Tin at the movies, it should stretch for 3 more meals. And no cooking at all. 
I got back from my walk, went to Maccas (it is a convenient 15 minute walk away, and very little else is open). HAd a toasted sandwich and coffee then had to finish off with a softserve. Love their softserves, often go and get just a softserve. By the time I returned it well into the old nineties. Air-conditioning on so cool for me up here- an advantage of hubby still being home. He goes back to work tomorrow. Like Sunny Butterfly tomorrow should be our last hot day of this spell. We are only looking at 35 tomorrow (mid ninties), cooler than it was at 9.30am. (for those who don't know Australia Sunny Butterfly [if my memory is right- you are round Melbourne aren't you?] and I live in the two closest capital cities in AUstralia, a mere 900 km between us (550 miles)- this is of course only approximate. Often our weather heads east off to Melbourne, though they are usually slightly cooler and definitely wetter).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you people complaining about the heat - i'm not sure it is ever hot enough. ninety in the shade - now that's a decent temperature.

do you remember a couple of months ago when i bought the eight skeins of lopi bulky (eggplant color) - i have been trying to knit a scarf and have frogged everyone i have started. nothing suits me. right now i have thirty stitches on the needles doing a five by five rib. not sure i like it. i have tried twenty-five stitches and a five by five - begin every row with k5 - p5, etc. 

anybody have any idea what to do. i love the yarn - and the color in wonderul - i would like to be able to wear it yet this winter. lol all suggestions are welcome.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> You sound as we do in our horrible HOT Texas summers. Isn't fun, isn't it? You are down under and having miserable heat, but when you are having winter, think of us roasting here in the summer!!!


But at least we only get a few days- two consecutive weeks over the old 100 and we have had a extremely hot summer (and probaly break many records also). Last year your hot days never seemed to end. The things you get from KP! Keep reminding myself of that. Yesterday at church talking a couple from Malaysia- they get the very hot temperatures of 40ish and humidity. At least we generally have a dry heat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you people complaining about the heat - i'm not sure it is ever hot enough. ninety in the shade - now that's a decent temperature.
> 
> sam


I would almost prefer your 40 I think Sam. Although I complained when it was cold in London I preferred it to our summers. But not sure which I would prefer out of our heat and extremely low. Generally I find it easier to get warm. And imagine if it was always in the 90s- you would never be able to wear your scarf. No suggestions for how to use it as I don't know the yarn. Do remember you buying it though.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to make a zucchini slice to have cold for my dinner tonight and probably lunch tomorrow. Because it has to go in the oven, if I make it now when it hasn't gotten too hot, it won't be a problem having the oven on.
> ...


Not necessarily wetter, having experienced 14 years of drought, tho the last 2 years have made up for that. I never thought we would be free of severe water restrictions, I honestly believed that it would never happen. But floods follow drought and everything, finally, seems to be back to whatever normal is. For non Aussies, there is a joke that Melbourne is always raining, but Perth has a higher annual rainfall than Melbourne. We get ours spread out over the entire year, usually, whilst Perth gets theirs all in one go. Adelaide is said to have the worst tasting water of the nation, and Melbourne the best, and yet there is no great distance between us. Australia is certainly a land of contrasts from severe cold to severe heat and in the outback that occurs all in one day where the nights dip to freezing and the days to extreme heat. Not unlike Texas I would imagine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Pammie,did you know that you can buy dried buttermilk? I have not tried it as I don't bake much anymore, but it should be good. I think you can use it for anything you would make with buttermilk. And it's true that some things are better made with buttermilk, especially cornbread and biscuits.


I have used it often and it does work well, I used it in my bread machine. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

When I was expecting my second daughter, I was watching The Thorn Birds on TV. Richard Chamberlain! It was engrossing, and I predicted that I'd never see the end of it because the baby was going to come. Bingo! I wish I could predict the lottery that well. The baby came in a great hurry, and I was already in my room at the hospital, baby born, while the nurse and my husband leaned on the end of my bed watching the show together. Oh gosh, you wonder how I came up with that random memory! It's because in The Thorn Birds, Meggie (?) marries that sheep-shearing guy and they go off someplace hot. They're pouring sweat and having a fight, and he says "I've kept you warm, haven't I?"

Yes indeed, very warm. I never saw the end of the mini-series so I read the book. It's a really good book.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam,
I just whipped up a scarf with some left over yarn...cables. It went very quickly and I really liked the look. The stitches are sets of seven, plus three at the end. I cast on 52 sts. If you want the pattern I can send it. I used size 10.5 needles....the nice thing is that this can be adjusted to whatever size needles you want and however wide you want, and however long you want. easy-peasy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Doris and MJS-I had thought of that, but didn't know if it really worked. But since you both suggested it, I'll give it a try!


It works, I do it all the time, no one drinks buttermilk in the house except me once in a while so I don't buy it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dave, Congrats to the Lad and his team! What a way to start the new year, hope it's as good throughout.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

wannabear said:


> When I was expecting my second daughter, I was watching The Thorn Birds on TV. Richard Chamberlain! It was engrossing, and I predicted that I'd never see the end of it because the baby was going to come. Bingo! I wish I could predict the lottery that well. The baby came in a great hurry, and I was already in my room at the hospital, baby born, while the nurse and my husband leaned on the end of my bed watching the show together. Oh gosh, you wonder how I came up with that random memory! It's because in The Thorn Birds, Meggie (?) marries that sheep-shearing guy and they go off someplace hot. They're pouring sweat and having a fight, and he says "I've kept you warm, haven't I?"
> 
> Yes indeed, very warm. I never saw the end of the mini-series so I read the book. It's a really good book.


I haven't read the Thorn Bird in years. I've still got in here on my book case. Must find it and read it again. She's certainly a goer is Colleen McCulloch. If you enjoyed that you might also enjoy a Town Like Alice, it explains a lot about the early Australian experience.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Darowil, Adelaide is a beautiful city, I haven't been there for some years but I was so taken with the lovely houses. A company I worked for used to send sales reps to SA and they always came back full of praise for KI and Barossa, etc. I must get back there again for a holiday, possibly on the train.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sure carol - i've never done cables - first time for everything - this is very bulky yarn - i'm using size 10. how would the cables look with bulky yarn?

sam



cmaliza said:


> Sam,
> I just whipped up a scarf with some left over yarn...cables. It went very quickly and I really liked the look. The stitches are sets of seven, plus three at the end. I cast on 52 sts. If you want the pattern I can send it. I used size 10.5 needles....the nice thing is that this can be adjusted to whatever size needles you want and however wide you want, and however long you want. easy-peasy!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sunnybutterfly - is "sunnybutterfly australia" a place?

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Not unless they put engines in them!

He races motorbikes and pit-scooters. He's an amateur, a high-octane hobby and races with a small team owned by a bike importer. He enjoys racing, but wants to go into the design studion for a career after studying engineering at uni. All the experience he gets on the track is useful as well as fun, he's beginning to understand how changes to the set up change a bike's handling and performance, that's going to come in handy!

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sunnybutterfly - is "sunnybutterfly australia" a place?
> 
> sam


Not to my knowledge Sam. Just a name I use when on line.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, completely misunderstood Dave, thought it was pedal power.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Darowil, Adelaide is a beautiful city, I haven't been there for some years but I was so taken with the lovely houses. A company I worked for used to send sales reps to SA and they always came back full of praise for KI and Barossa, etc. I must get back there again for a holiday, possibly on the train.


I went over on the train about 12 months ago. Enjoyed it. Took the car, meet my husband we flew in from Sydney and we drove back. Normally I would have driven but I had a crook shoulder at the time and would have needed to stay overnight at least once, probably twice and that worked out very expensive!
If you get ove rhere there are plenty of us KPers you could catch up with too. KI is a great place to go- feels like you are miles from anywhere and having to get a ferry or fly makes it seem more 'exotic'. A real island holiday. But it has so much to see in such a compact space. The barossa is beautiful and great for wine tasting- as are McClaren Vale and increasing number of wineries in the hills also. Indeed the Barossa would be the most distant of these areas- and only 1 1/2 hours I guess from the city.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Sorry, completely misunderstood Dave, thought it was pedal power.


That's OK, we start them young here, he's loved bikes all his life. I'm pleased he wants to go into the design side as a career though, that way his racing will always be for fun!

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

Dave. I wish to say sorry for my rude manners in one of my previous postings. I put handover and it whould have been hangover. So sorry for the spelling error.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, Adelaide is a beautiful city, I haven't been there for some years but I was so taken with the lovely houses. A company I worked for used to send sales reps to SA and they always came back full of praise for KI and Barossa, etc. I must get back there again for a holiday, possibly on the train.
> ...


I love the thought of long distance train travel especially as I hate flying. There is something very evocative of the early years of the twentieth century in getting on a train and travelling thousands of miles, very Orient Express. Also, alas, very expensive.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I haven't read the Thorn Bird in years. I've still got in here on my book case. Must find it and read it again. She's certainly a goer is Colleen McCulloch. If you enjoyed that you might also enjoy a Town Like Alice, it explains a lot about the early Australian experience.[/quote]

I had forgotten A Town Like Alice. I've read Morgan's Run which is about the prisoners sent away to live in Australia, and I believe based on a real person. I'll have to get A Town Like Alice from Thriftbooks. There are too many books in the world for me to buy them new, if I can get used instead. (And I'm doing a fair job of getting a copy of all the good ones, but not of building shelves to put them on!)


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Prince Phillip is amazing. He is out of hospital and walking briskly to church, just seen footage on tv. Fantastic for 90.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I haven't read the Thorn Bird in years. I've still got in here on my book case. Must find it and read it again. She's certainly a goer is Colleen McCulloch. If you enjoyed that you might also enjoy a Town Like Alice, it explains a lot about the early Australian experience.


I had forgotten A Town Like Alice. I've read Morgan's Run which is about the prisoners sent away to live in Australia, and I believe based on a real person. I'll have to get A Town Like Alice from Thriftbooks. There are too many books in the world for me to buy them new, if I can get used instead. (And I'm doing a fair job of getting a copy of all the good ones, but not of building shelves to put them on!)[/quote]

Oh I agree, so many books, so little time. True for knitting too, so many patterns how to do them all and I keep adding to them. I am a collector at heart. Back on Aussie books, my grandfather was a friend of Arthur W Upfield who wrote the Boney series; I could never get into them and it made me feel disloyal to my grandfather when I was younger.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:



> Prince Phillip is amazing. He is out of hospital and walking briskly to church, just seen footage on tv. Fantastic for 90.


Last year he had over 300 public engagements, I wonder how successful the doctors will be in getting him to slow down? Not very, I suspect!

Dave


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Prince Phillip is amazing. He is out of hospital and walking briskly to church, just seen footage on tv. Fantastic for 90.
> ...


Maybe not, but what an inspirational couple he and the Queen are. Still very active and reliable well into their old age. Still working full bore, still unfailingly ..... correct, is that the word I'm looking for. Whatever they are, in today's world of not giving a damn for anybody but yourself, an inspiration that service to your community is what really makes the world go round.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Dave. I wish to say sorry for my rude manners in one of my previous postings. I put handover and it whould have been hangover. So sorry for the spelling error.


Don't worry, I got your drift!

I do hope the boys don't have hangovers tomorrow, we're off to the Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park, lots of fun rides to shake them up a bit!

It is beautiful with a fantastic open-air skating rink as a centrepiece and a 60m observation wheel, the forecast is for clear blue skies and Winter sunshine, the views should be spectacular!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> you people complaining about the heat - i'm not sure it is ever hot enough. ninety in the shade - now that's a decent temperature.
> 
> do you remember a couple of months ago when i bought the eight skeins of lopi bulky (eggplant color) - i have been trying to knit a scarf and have frogged everyone i have started. nothing suits me. right now i have thirty stitches on the needles doing a five by five rib. not sure i like it. i have tried twenty-five stitches and a five by five - begin every row with k5 - p5, etc.
> 
> ...


How about a plain garter stitch, Sam, just knit every row. I like that kind of mindless knitting now and then.

With the thick yarn, are you using a large enough needle? Maybe that would make a looser weave and look better? Don't really know, just making suggestions.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Sam and Carol

I do not know the yarn but judging by the name the cables may be lost in the loops. I made a cabled scarf with a yarn that was textured and although the cables were less defined it had its own unique look. I think it will work but you may not end up with the traditional cable finish.

Sam what is it you do not like about the scarfs you have started?

LesleighAnne



thewren said:


> sure carol - i've never done cables - first time for everything - this is very bulky yarn - i'm using size 10. how would the cables look with bulky yarn?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> When I was expecting my second daughter, I was watching The Thorn Birds on TV. Richard Chamberlain! It was engrossing, and I predicted that I'd never see the end of it because the baby was going to come. Bingo! I wish I could predict the lottery that well. The baby came in a great hurry, and I was already in my room at the hospital, baby born, while the nurse and my husband leaned on the end of my bed watching the show together. Oh gosh, you wonder how I came up with that random memory! It's because in The Thorn Birds, Meggie (?) marries that sheep-shearing guy and they go off someplace hot. They're pouring sweat and having a fight, and he says "I've kept you warm, haven't I?"
> 
> Yes indeed, very warm. I never saw the end of the mini-series so I read the book. It's a really good book.


I loved that story and still have the book. I think I've read it twice. Thanks for reminding me, I may read it again.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam,
What about the mistake stitch? I think that is pretty and works up quickly.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It has been snowing here most of the afternoon & evening. My brother's girls came for their monthly visit & we gave them their Christmas gifts. They bought me a really nice bath set.
Lisa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Pam, here is a link to the buttermilk powder that I see in the stores here:
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?rlz=1T4ADFA_enUS447US449&q=dried+buttermilk+powder&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10407168587329439079&sa=X&ei=2dkAT6-UA-r40gGuo428Ag&ved=0CGMQ8gIwAA#
> 
> Or, you may just want to google it - I typed in 'dried buttermilk powder' and got several hits.


Thanks! I'll check it out. I don't drink buttermilk and threw out a lot after Thanksgiving because we had to get the bigger size since they were out of the small one. Plus, I could keep it on hand rather than make a special trip. I will also try the vinegar route!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam,
> What about the mistake stitch? I think that is pretty and works up quickly.


Hi Pammie

That should work. I googled mistake stitch (never heard of it) and the first site I looked at was for a scarf in 12ply yarn and Sam it said it is an easy stitch.

Here is the link http://www.purlbee.com/easy-hand-knit-scarf/

I also like the orange scarf. Oh dear another two projects.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Purple V are you back? and Penquin too? I have really, really missed the two of you, your stories and the banter between the two of you. I haven't been on the forum as much as I used to be, so maybe I just missed your posts. 

I hope the new year brings you and Penquin and families, the best of health and happiness. And I hope that I find your posts!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

That orange is beautiful! I did the mistake stitch scarf in worsted acrylic and it did fine, too. I think it would be gorgeous in purple! The orange would too. I just don't know if the pattern would show up as well on a chunkier yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


Get a YHA card if you have no other concessions (no age limit despite the name) as they give a decent concession for YHA members- I happened to have one from a visit to England but I think it would have been worth it for the trip .Trains are so much nicer than buses.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi Darowil, what is a YHA card? Never heard of it.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Dave. I wish to say sorry for my rude manners in one of my previous postings. I put handover and it whould have been hangover. So sorry for the spelling error.
> ...


Love the idea of ice skating and the wheel. As to the fun rides no thank you. But the nice sunshine thats great.

Here in Australia its about 32 degrees c. And expected to get hotter today. The heat is coming in from the centre of Australia with the winds as well. So it could be a bad year for fires this way.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi Pug, not sure where you are, in Melbourne its 40 and yes predicting hot summer with high fire danger.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi Pug, not sure where you are, in Melbourne its 40 and yes predicting hot summer with high fire danger.


Put it this way I'm pack my cases ready just in case I have to run. Cause I'm not going threw another fire. Too old toooooo scared and don't want to. Pug


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pug, not sure where you are, in Melbourne its 40 and yes predicting hot summer with high fire danger.
> ...


Don't blame you, you can't argue with an out of control bush fire. The CFA is saying that there is a huge danger of grass fires this season, with all the rain around, the grasses are metres high and drying out rapidly and grass fire travels 20 times faster than bush fire.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

the cables would look great....and they are easy! I find using a cable hook works well for me. To make a cable you slip (for example) 3 stitches onto the cable needle (hook) and let it rest in front or in back (according to instructions) of your knitting. Then you knit the next 3 stitches, then go back and knit the 3 slipped sts off the cable needle. easy. You make the cable every 5 or 6 rows, or according to instructions.

Carol (IL)



thewren said:


> sure carol - i've never done cables - first time for everything - this is very bulky yarn - i'm using size 10. how would the cables look with bulky yarn?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Sam and Carol
> 
> I do not know the yarn but judging by the name the cables may be lost in the loops. I made a cabled scarf with a yarn that was textured and although the cables were less defined it had its own unique look. I think it will work but you may not end up with the traditional cable finish.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll have to look the stitch up - don't think i have th directions for that one.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam,
> What about the mistake stitch? I think that is pretty and works up quickly.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > forty degrees and heavily overcast - no sun whatsoever - some rain. at least you don't need to shovel the rain.
> ...


Neither one of those are good temperatures, but I think I'd rather have the centigrade than the farenheit. I don't like cold!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Hi Darowil, what is a YHA card? Never heard of it.


Youth Hostels of Australia- and then you can also get cheaper accomadation in them- and some are good. Single and double ensuites etc as well as the traditional dorm rooms that they had in the 70s when I backpacked Europe.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Darowil, what is a YHA card? Never heard of it.
> ...


Not under any circumstances would I qualify for the Youth part of that Darowil. :lol:


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I agree Pattys that 40 degrees either way is no good. We humans have a very narrow band of comfort when it comes to temperature. For me it is between 18 to 22 C that I feel most energised and comfortable. Some people like it a few degrees warmer, we are all different. Having said that, I find it is easier to get warm that it is to cool off.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam and Carol
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > When I was expecting my second daughter, I was watching The Thorn Birds on TV. Richard Chamberlain! It was engrossing, and I predicted that I'd never see the end of it because the baby was going to come. Bingo! I wish I could predict the lottery that well. The baby came in a great hurry, and I was already in my room at the hospital, baby born, while the nurse and my husband leaned on the end of my bed watching the show together. Oh gosh, you wonder how I came up with that random memory! It's because in The Thorn Birds, Meggie (?) marries that sheep-shearing guy and they go off someplace hot. They're pouring sweat and having a fight, and he says "I've kept you warm, haven't I?"
> ...


I absolutely loved A town like Alice and the Masterpiece theater version. Nevil Shute is a wonderful story-teller.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

mjs said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


So glad that a little bit of Australian literature is getting out there. Mind I should brush up on it too. Modern Australian book that is very thought provoking is The Slap. It is set in Australia but could be a social issue that transcends our local scene and could encompass any suburban setting. Has been turned into teledrama for ABC here but as always,I think the book is best.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lesleighanne - thank you for the link to the mistake stitch - it sounds easy and looks great. thanks.

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I also really liked "From Alice to Ocean". did anyone read that? It was about a young woman who trekked across Australia with camels. I read this several years ago. It came with an interactive component to use on the computer. It was well written, gorgeous photos, and full of information. It is a book I'd like to read again...wonder where it is?

Carol (IL)



mjs said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi cmaliza, I haven't heard of that one. Will keep an eye out at book shops and library.


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone! I missed KP last weekend and almost again this weekend. Busy times. Good times. A great holiday with family and friends.
It took me about 2 hours to skim through all of the posts. So much to think about. Glad to catch up. 
I will be making your mushrooms for sure, Dave! 
I love the element of new possibIlity that each new year offers. May 2012 bring us all that we need and desire!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> lesleighanne - thank you for the link to the mistake stitch - it sounds easy and looks great. thanks.
> 
> sam


No worries. Let me know which way your inspiration leads you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


obviouselly I don't either as I was backpacking Europe in the 70s. But even then I had uncle who was well beyond a youth who used them.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello to everyone in 2012... it's been a cold and snowy week, I was snowed in for 10 days, but it's clearing a bit now...up to 45 this week so some of it is melting away... I can get out of my drive now...but all this was a good excuse to sit and knit, so I did... Here's hoping TwentyTwelve will be happy and healthy for each and every one of you...


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

wannabear said:


> When I was expecting my second daughter, I was watching The Thorn Birds on TV. Richard Chamberlain! It was engrossing, and I predicted that I'd never see the end of it because the baby was going to come. Bingo! I wish I could predict the lottery that well. The baby came in a great hurry, and I was already in my room at the hospital, baby born, while the nurse and my husband leaned on the end of my bed watching the show together. Oh gosh, you wonder how I came up with that random memory! It's because in The Thorn Birds, Meggie (?) marries that sheep-shearing guy and they go off someplace hot. They're pouring sweat and having a fight, and he says "I've kept you warm, haven't I?"
> 
> Yes indeed, very warm. I never saw the end of the mini-series so I read the book. It's a really good book.


I agree, it's a book you can read over again Jan


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Changing the subject how many degrees has it dropped over night? After having such a mild winter so far it really hit me this morning when I let the dogs out. Although it is bright and sunny which makes a nice change from the awful dark rainy days we've had. I'll be great for dog walking Jan


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Wishing you and all the forum family a healthy happy and joyful New Year and peace to all in the world.
God Bless


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Federal holiday today, don't have to go to work, so why have i been awake since a bit after 4:00?? It is very difficult to convince a cat, who also is used to getting up at this time, that he won't starve if his breakfast is served a couple hours 'late'! So, I have been doing some washing up, (cat dishes) vaccuming (sp?) up cat hair,and general tidying (cat toys) since then. I'm ready for a nap! So is the cat, apparently. He's curled up in a chair beside me. If there is reincarnation, I want to come back as my cat!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> PurpleV! SOOOO happy to see you here!!!! Happy New year to you!


And a happy new year to you too. Trust you are well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Purple V are you back? and Penquin too? I have really, really missed the two of you, your stories and the banter between the two of you. I haven't been on the forum as much as I used to be, so maybe I just missed your posts.
> 
> I hope the new year brings you and Penquin and families, the best of health and happiness. And I hope that I find your posts!


Hi Maryanne, I have been around on other posts. Had a knee op in November so I've been doing loads of knitting. Pengwin has been busy, her son is getting married in May and she's been doing all the invites, but hopes to be back here soon. Happy new year to you. Hugs PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> purplev - where have you been - i have missed you - hope you are back for good.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, I haven't been away just on other threads. I'm good, had a knee op iat the end of November, but am now back on the roller skates redy to cause lots of trouble in 2012. Happy new year to you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Started the BSJ! Once I got going, I couldn't put it down! So I have been knitting all night. Not wise since I have to go to my sister's tomorrow to start getting my mom's house ready to put on the market. Luckily my DD is going with me so she will be driving. At least I hope she will! It will just be a quick day trip so should be back late afternoon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Pengwin has been busy, her son is getting married in May and she's been doing all the invites, but hopes to be back here soon. Happy new year to you. Hugs PurpleV


Been wondering where Penguin was- seen you around here and there- but you keep changing your avatar and often I don't realise it is you. At least you can't be accused of being boring. Your bird was beautiful.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Zucchini slice is in oven and air conditioner is ON. If this heat continues I will have to think about moving to the mountains where it is half the temperature. Gets very cold in winter however.


At least you can add an extra layer in the winter, a beautiful wool sweater. In the summer you can only take off so much. And sometimes you are still hot.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Pengwin has been busy, her son is getting married in May and she's been doing all the invites, but hopes to be back here soon. Happy new year to you. Hugs PurpleV
> ...


Sorry about the avatar. I changed it for Christmas nd them I just got carried away. That me when I was 18 months old - many many many years ago. Happy new year


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

It is such a cute picture!
Hope you also have a wonderful 2012.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> It is such a cute picture!
> Hope you also have a wonderful 2012.


Thanks for the compliment and all the best for 2012 to you too.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

I love Collleen McCollough! I just went looking for my copy of the Thorn Birds but can't find it! (---I'll have to order it on the kindle to read it again.

For our first day of the new year we had a ham boiled dinner with turnip, carrots, potatoes, onions & cabbage---I seasoned the water with peppercorns, cinnamon stick and cloves.....Yum. For dessert we had apple crisp, and if I say so myself, the best one I've made! We served it warm with ice cream on top. 

YUMMY APPLE CRISP

Bake @ 350 F ----13x9 pan

APPLES:
CHOP.8 or 9 apples chopped---different varieties
STIR IN..1/2 c brown sugar, zest of 1 orange, 1 t. cinnamon & fresh nutmeg to taste (1/4 t.?)

TOPPING:
In food processor PULSE..1 ½ c. flour, ½ t. salt, 2 t. cinnamon, ½ lb. cold butter (2 sticks), ¾ c. granulated sugar, ¾ c. brown sugar & 1 c. oatmeal* until combined and like wet sand and beginning to stick together

Put apples in 13x9 cake pan - pat down in even layer. Pour the crumb topping on top in even layer (dont pat down).

BAKE30-35 minutes or until lightly golden 

*original recipe said to add oats by hand after the rest is pulsed together-----I kept it together and liked the oats chopped up


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Pam, here is a link to the buttermilk powder that I see in the stores here:
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?rlz=1T4ADFA_enUS447US449&q=dried+buttermilk+powder&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10407168587329439079&sa=X&ei=2dkAT6-UA-r40gGuo428Ag&ved=0CGMQ8gIwAA#
> 
> Or, you may just want to google it - I typed in 'dried buttermilk powder' and got several hits.


I have used the dry buttermilk and it works well....you add the powder to the dry ingredients and the water or milk to the wet. I've also soured milk with lemon or vinegar, to me it's about the same flavor for baking and works as well as buttermilk.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> lesleighanne - thank you for the link to the mistake stitch - it sounds easy and looks great. thanks.
> 
> sam


Sam---I woman posted a picture of a scarf she made on the forum > pictures named 'finished product'---I love it!
It's st st for 3" then k3 p3 rib and finish with 3" st st. the ends were steamed flat so it flares out---it's very pretty, but maybe too feminine? Thought you might like to check it out


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Federal holiday today, don't have to go to work, so why have i been awake since a bit after 4:00?? It is very difficult to convince a cat, who also is used to getting up at this time, that he won't starve if his breakfast is served a couple hours 'late'! So, I have been doing some washing up, (cat dishes) vaccuming (sp?) up cat hair,and general tidying (cat toys) since then. I'm ready for a nap! So is the cat, apparently. He's curled up in a chair beside me. If there is reincarnation, I want to come back as my cat!


I'm so there with you, if I'm not up by a certain time to let him out and get him breakfast, the dog comes to my side of the bed and quietly whines and if I try to ignore him, he sticks his nose in my face to let me know he knows I know. lol... but he lets everybody else sleep if it's their day off. lol...Oh well...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam and Carol
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sorry about the avatar. I changed it for Christmas nd them I just got carried away. That me when I was 18 months old - many many many years ago. Happy new year


what a sweet little girl you look.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Federal holiday today, don't have to go to work, so why have i been awake since a bit after 4:00?? It is very difficult to convince a cat, who also is used to getting up at this time, that he won't starve if his breakfast is served a couple hours 'late'! So, I have been doing some washing up, (cat dishes) vaccuming (sp?) up cat hair,and general tidying (cat toys) since then. I'm ready for a nap! So is the cat, apparently. He's curled up in a chair beside me. If there is reincarnation, I want to come back as my cat!
> ...


I know that feeling. Usually I get up at 6:00 and my daughter's pit bull starts poking me about 5:45. He is tall enough that he just walks up to the bed and sticks his face in mine. There is no whining just "Get up--I gotta GO!!" Until we got him I did not know that the pit bull is a herding dog, but this one is, if he wants you to go somewhere he gets on the opposite side and pokes you in the right direction. He will also poke the door when he wants out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome back PurpleV, we missed you and Penguin too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Federal holiday today, don't have to go to work, so why have i been awake since a bit after 4:00?? It is very difficult to convince a cat, who also is used to getting up at this time, that he won't starve if his breakfast is served a couple hours 'late'! So, I have been doing some washing up, (cat dishes) vaccuming (sp?) up cat hair,and general tidying (cat toys) since then. I'm ready for a nap! So is the cat, apparently. He's curled up in a chair beside me. If there is reincarnation, I want to come back as my cat!


"There's no snooze button on a hungry cat"!!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome back PurpleV, we missed you and Penguin too.


Oh thanks for that. Happy new year to you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Federal holiday today, don't have to go to work, so why have i been awake since a bit after 4:00?? It is very difficult to convince a cat, who also is used to getting up at this time, that he won't starve if his breakfast is served a couple hours 'late'! So, I have been doing some washing up, (cat dishes) vaccuming (sp?) up cat hair,and general tidying (cat toys) since then. I'm ready for a nap! So is the cat, apparently. He's curled up in a chair beside me. If there is reincarnation, I want to come back as my cat!
> ...


And there is no OFF button on a lively grandson!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I know that feeling. Usually I get up at 6:00 and my daughter's pit bull starts poking me about 5:45. He is tall enough that he just walks up to the bed and sticks his face in mine. There is no whining just "Get up--I gotta GO!!" Until we got him I did not know that the pit bull is a herding dog, but this one is, if he wants you to go somewhere he gets on the opposite side and pokes you in the right direction. He will also poke the door when he wants out.[/quote]

I had a pit bull years ago. When she would get out of the yard she would herd the neighbors cows back to their barns. The farmers weren't too happy.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Federal holiday today, don't have to go to work, so why have i been awake since a bit after 4:00?? It is very difficult to convince a cat, who also is used to getting up at this time, that he won't starve if his breakfast is served a couple hours 'late'! So, I have been doing some washing up, (cat dishes) vaccuming (sp?) up cat hair,and general tidying (cat toys) since then. I'm ready for a nap! So is the cat, apparently. He's curled up in a chair beside me. If there is reincarnation, I want to come back as my cat!
> ...


That is so true!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks karen - will take a look at it.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patty - i will definitely do that = thanks for the idea.

when i knit - most of the time i s1wyif - do the rest of the row and always end with k1. i like the edge it gives. sometimes i had two stitches for the salvage edge and sometimes is just use the pattern the way it is and don't add any extra. but adding three more knit stitches may just be the ticket to flat scarves.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having snow today in northwest ohio - it is a fine snow so there isn't a lot on the ground - 28 degrees - i'm not sure what the roads are like - the cars going past the house seem not to be having too much trouble - the birds are mobbing the feeder - need to get another one out there plus some suet. think it is a day to stay inside.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I like the way you typed this recipe. It looks like the easiest one I've seen, and I think the difference is - the way you put it together and wrote it down. . Thanks, again. Dandylion (Sue)



kerryn said:


> I love Collleen McCollough! I just went looking for my copy of the Thorn Birds but can't find it! (---I'll have to order it on the kindle to read it again.
> 
> For our first day of the new year we had a ham boiled dinner with turnip, carrots, potatoes, onions & cabbage---I seasoned the water with peppercorns, cinnamon stick and cloves.....Yum. For dessert we had apple crisp, and if I say so myself, the best one I've made! We served it warm with ice cream on top.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

We have birds mobbing our feeders too but the weather is significantly warmer, 40's. 
I am working on a poncho for myself!! I had to finish the Christmas project I had planned before something for me. I am proud that I found a free pattern on line, adjusted to how I want it, and found the yarn I am using in my stash. That doesn't usually happen! I made Santa hats from my stash a month or so ago too! Of course in my free time today I have been looking at yarn sales...
Sam, I knitted the scarf you messages me about and gave it away as a gift. I used yarn that was very much like the pattern and yarn you suggested and it was very nice.
Well, enough KP, football, Georgia just ran a second touchdown run against Michigan, and knitting. Back to taking down Christmas!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Maybe he's just checking to see if you are breathing , or saying "are you in there?" 



Poledra65 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Federal holiday today, don't have to go to work, so why have i been awake since a bit after 4:00?? It is very difficult to convince a cat, who also is used to getting up at this time, that he won't starve if his breakfast is served a couple hours 'late'! So, I have been doing some washing up, (cat dishes) vaccuming (sp?) up cat hair,and general tidying (cat toys) since then. I'm ready for a nap! So is the cat, apparently. He's curled up in a chair beside me. If there is reincarnation, I want to come back as my cat!
> ...


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Actually Sam, I made the scarf that Sorlena posted and you also suggested. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Patty. You worded that in way that it finally clicked with me. I've know about that technique, but tried to make it too difficult and it never looked quite right. I seem to be "getting things better" this year 
Or, maybe you are just a good instructor :thumbup:



pattys76 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > LesleighAnne said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Awwww. I love Boxers and Boston Terriers. I never had a Pit Bull, and didn't know that traite either.



pattys76 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jilze - i can't remember which scarf i recommended - now that is what's called "old age". lol what was the pattern?

sam



Jilze said:


> Actually Sam, I made the scarf that Sorlena posted and you also suggested. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> jilze - i can't remember which scarf i recommended - now that is what's called "old age". lol what was the pattern?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


*chuckles going on with glee* over here Sam because I have many "old age" patterns!! haha :lol:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

It's snowing in Indy, also, and Izzy is on the window sill watching the birds flying around from tree to tree. When they fly over our roof, she looks in the room for them, and can't figure out where the birds went. She is so intertaining!!



thewren said:


> we are having snow today in northwest ohio - it is a fine snow so there isn't a lot on the ground - 28 degrees - i'm not sure what the roads are like - the cars going past the house seem not to be having too much trouble - the birds are mobbing the feeder - need to get another one out there plus some suet. think it is a day to stay inside.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh 5mmdpns - i have a lot of "old age" moments - now why did i come into the bedroom?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > jilze - i can't remember which scarf i recommended - now that is what's called "old age". lol what was the pattern?
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?

Last time I shopped for groceries, I saw the liverwurst on the shelf and just had to have some. Just finished a sandwich of liverwurst, sliced onion, mustard on one slice of rye bread, Miracle Whip on the other. Yum, yum!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?
> 
> Last time I shopped for groceries, I saw the liverwurst on the shelf and just had to have some. Just finished a sandwich of liverwurst, sliced onion, mustard on one slice of rye bread, Miracle Whip on the other. Yum, yum!


LOL---Yes Doris! only I use honey mustard one side and mayo (ick-miracle whip) the other with swiss and lettuce too!---yum!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?
> 
> Last time I shopped for groceries, I saw the liverwurst on the shelf and just had to have some. Just finished a sandwich of liverwurst, sliced onion, mustard on one slice of rye bread, Miracle Whip on the other. Yum, yum!


Yup!! I like the one with the herbs already added to it. I do omit the onions though due to stomach problems. I love it on pumpernickle bread!!! sometimes I will spread it on wafers and eat it with dill pickles!! haha, what we all do for our own cravings!!! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?
> 
> Last time I shopped for groceries, I saw the liverwurst on the shelf and just had to have some. Just finished a sandwich of liverwurst, sliced onion, mustard on one slice of rye bread, Miracle Whip on the other. Yum, yum!


It does sound good.
I just had pb&j with onion on whole wheat. Trying to get rid of a cold. This always worked when I was a kid.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?
> 
> Last time I shopped for groceries, I saw the liverwurst on the shelf and just had to have some. Just finished a sandwich of liverwurst, sliced onion, mustard on one slice of rye bread, Miracle Whip on the other. Yum, yum!


I love liverwurst and onion on buttered toast. I used to eat it for breakfast growing up.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi all: I am trying to figure out how to add a drawing to a pm.. Marilyn requested as I had offered, but I can't find the directions for posting in that way. I thought it would be easy. I managed to get it scanned into my pictures, but can't find a way to post it to PM. Marlark Marge. PS I have never posted pictures anywhere and I dont have a digital camera. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alright - think i have found the pattern for my scarf - i am going to do the easy mistake stitch - have about three inches done and really like it. thin it will show off the yarn just fine. thanks people.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kerryn said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?
> ...


That sounds good. I like the addition of Swiss cheese and lettuce. Actually I'll use any old mayo, but Miracle Whip is tangier, I think.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?
> ...


Haven't seen liverwurst with herbs. The addition of dill pickles is making my mouth water. Next time. Still have a half pound of liverwurst left!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi to all: Help please I have a need to include a drawing in a pm in response to a question. Is this possible and if so, How? Do I have to post it to the Pictures area. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> alright - think i have found the pattern for my scarf - i am going to do the easy mistake stitch - have about three inches done and really like it. thin it will show off the yarn just fine. thanks people.
> 
> sam


We will be waiting for a picture when your scarf is finished.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Ask the person who is working at the deli counter in your grocery store. If it is not on the shelf, then perhaps it can be ordered. If not, then a sprinkle of Mrs Dash herbs and spices would do the same thing. I know that it is not always available to buy. I am not sure, but it may be one of those "specialty" things.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

kerryn said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?
> ...


That DOES sound good!! I do agree with Kerryn though about the mayo, Hubby is very particular about mayo, one of the few things he insists on a brand name. It must be Best Foods! (Hellman's east of the rockies)

Just read this post to my daughter and she started gagging LOL!!! to quote her "The liver is the body's filter. If you wouldn't eat a coffee filter or a fuel filter, then don't eat liver!!"

I haven't had liver in years, to cook it properly, you need to soak it in milk, and I'm allergic to milk.  :thumbdown:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Hi to all: Help please I have a need to include a drawing in a pm in response to a question. Is this possible and if so, How? Do I have to post it to the Pictures area. Marlark Marge.


My opinion on this is two-fold. 1) I dont know how to post pictures as I am very daft about these kinds of things, even when explained to me. 2) I would sent the Administrator a PM and ask for help with this. I have never seen a hand-drawn article on KP so would not know more than this.

Hope you are successful and do let us know if it can be done and how. (Not that I would necessarily know how to do this, but others would).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I dont personally know about soaking it in milk, but other than the liverwurst, I have not eaten liver in years and years. Some organ meats are not recommended by the dietian, depending on the person's health conditions. BTW, to keep your own liver healthy, it is wise to eat a serving of beets every week. The beets are the only vegetable that can rejuevinate (sp?) your liver and clean it. I like my pickled beets and borsht of course!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

That was the way my Momma made it. Soak the liver in milk for about 1-2 hours, then dredge it in seasoned flour (just salt and pepper to taste) and fry with onions in just a little oil not deep fry. But my husband detests the smell of liver cooking, so I haven't made any for myself in 35 years.

Thanks for the Beets idea I'll have to go see if we have any in the house. I love pickled beets too!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> That was the way my Momma made it. Soak the liver in milk for about 1-2 hours, then dredge it in seasoned flour (just salt and pepper to taste) and fry with onions in just a little oil not deep fry. But my husband detests the smell of liver cooking, so I haven't made any for myself in 35 years.
> 
> Thanks for the Beets idea I'll have to go see if we have any in the house. I love pickled beets too!


My husband is just the opposite. He loves calves' liver with bacon and onions. I don't soak mine in milk, though. Just a light dusting of flour. He sometimes even orders liver in a restaurant. Our Son-in-law does the same thing because my DD won't cook it for him.

We seldom have it at home, but every so often it tastes good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our chihuahua ALWAYS comes to my side of the bed and cries and scratchs to be picked up and put in the bed. I've even tried getting him the stairs for small dogs to climb up on the bed but oh, no...mama must pick him up. He then cuddles up next to my chest under the covers and is content. He and our chihuahua/jack russell mix also mjust sit with me in the recliner jostling each other for which one gets the spot beside me and which one get to lay across my legs. I love my dogs; our 4 legged children.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy! Never put onion on mine but that sounds tempting. I'm the only one here that eats it so I rarely buy it. Maybe it is time for a treat....


DorisT said:


> Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?
> 
> Last time I shopped for groceries, I saw the liverwurst on the shelf and just had to have some. Just finished a sandwich of liverwurst, sliced onion, mustard on one slice of rye bread, Miracle Whip on the other. Yum, yum!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

liver - i love liver - i used to soak mine overnight in milk - dredge in flour and fry - lots of onions - lots of onions - no one around here eats it - guess i need to cook it for myself.

when i lived in seatle there was a restaurant (13 coins - for you seattlites) that had the best liver ever.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to make a liver dish by slicing the calves liver in thin strips and saute in olive oil until browned; then add fresh chopped tomatoes, onion, bell pepper and vinegar. Turn the heat down to low and simmer for about 20-30 minutes. Delishious served over rice. Again, since I'm the only one who will eat liver I don't fix it much now. When my oldes was young she would ask for this a couple of times a week but when she was in 7th grade and learned it was the body's filter she refused to eat it any more even though she loved it. Strange, strange, strange.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris I think we are soal mates 



DorisT said:


> Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?
> 
> Last time I shopped for groceries, I saw the liverwurst on the shelf and just had to have some. Just finished a sandwich of liverwurst, sliced onion, mustard on one slice of rye bread, Miracle Whip on the other. Yum, yum!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

hmmmmm, NanaCaren, that's a home rememdy I'll have to try  
and, 5421, I love anything on buttered toast so I will deffinitely do that one .

I love liverwurst and onion on buttered toast. I used to eat it for breakfast growing up.
jmai5421



NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else besides me ever had a hankering for a liverwurst and onion sandwich?
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Go Sammy, Go Sammy, Go Sammy !!!



thewren said:


> alright - think i have found the pattern for my scarf - i am going to do the easy mistake stitch - have about three inches done and really like it. thin it will show off the yarn just fine. thanks people.
> 
> sam


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Sam- you lived in Seattle? When? Where? 
I resent the scarf pattern by private message since that was where you sent it to me. Hope the pattern you are trying works out well. The one from Sorlena had the yarn over, knit two together stitch that makes such a nice stitch. Easy but looks impressive!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Well I've just made out my shopping list. Can one eat too much liver & onions and liverworst and onions in one week??? Just wondering? I like the beets, too, and already have those in the pantry. Lucky me 



pattys76 said:


> That was the way my Momma made it. Soak the liver in milk for about 1-2 hours, then dredge it in seasoned flour (just salt and pepper to taste) and fry with onions in just a little oil not deep fry. But my husband detests the smell of liver cooking, so I haven't made any for myself in 35 years.
> 
> Thanks for the Beets idea I'll have to go see if we have any in the house. I love pickled beets too!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

settleg said:


> I used to make a liver dish by slicing the calves liver in thin strips and saute in olive oil until browned; then add fresh chopped tomatoes, onion, bell pepper and vinegar. Turn the heat down to low and simmer for about 20-30 minutes. Delishious served over rice. Again, since I'm the only one who will eat liver I don't fix it much now. When my oldes was young she would ask for this a couple of times a week but when she was in 7th grade and learned it was the body's filter she refused to eat it any more even though she loved it. Strange, strange, strange.


That sounds good for liver or any other meat. Gosh, I'm getting hungry!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

When my son was a baby, he ate liverwurst like crazy. I can see him so clearly in his high chair! He just turned 32 in December! I'm not sure if he still likes it or not? It was in the house because I love it! I will have to buy some next time I am at the store now, as well!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I only eat liver at the cafeteria. And that is very rare. I won't cook it at home because of the smell!

Had to frog 20 rows of my bsj. I was off 1 stitch. Someone told me that that really wont matter, but it was after the frog!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Zucchini slice is in oven and air conditioner is ON. If this heat continues I will have to think about moving to the mountains where it is half the temperature. Gets very cold in winter however.
> ...


True, and that is what I like doing.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Started the BSJ! Once I got going, I couldn't put it down! So I have been knitting all night. Not wise since I have to go to my sister's tomorrow to start getting my mom's house ready to put on the market. Luckily my DD is going with me so she will be driving. At least I hope she will! It will just be a quick day trip so should be back late afternoon.


Hi. What is BSJ? I seem to have problems with initials.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi. What is BSJ? I seem to have problems with initials.[/quote]

The Baby Surprise Jacket by Elizabeth Zimmerman. It is knit in one piece with the only seams at the shoulder. Once you get the hang of it, it is supposed to be easy!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy New Year to all KP members, Thank you Dave for being our host and for all the receipts and egg cozies. All of you who like liver, we all seem to have the same problem, we are the only ones in our families that like it. Liver and onions YUM. Not good for high colesterol people (including me) Thanks for the beets info. That's another one that no one else likes in my family, but I do. Maybe I'll have liver and onions and then eat some beets on my salad. Liverworst or pate on toast, I'm hungry. Still working on Christmas presents, didn't get it all done. Now it will be a birthday present for my grand daughter, hers is in February. I will post a picture when it's done.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi. What is BSJ? I seem to have problems with initials.


The Baby Surprise Jacket by Elizabeth Zimmerman. It is knit in one piece with the only seams at the shoulder. Once you get the hang of it, it is supposed to be easy![/quote]

Ah. I see. Good luck with that. Interesting name, is the baby surprised, or the jacket.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. What is BSJ? I seem to have problems with initials.
> ...


Ah. I see. Good luck with that. Interesting name, is the baby surprised, or the jacket. [/quote]

Here is one version of the BSJ that Panda Man has gotten permission to post from Meg Swanson. The only drawback to his pattern is that he does not state anywhere how many stitches to cast on.
http://knit-n-panda.blogspot.com/2007/08/elizabeth-zimmermanns-baby-surprise.html
As I understand the BSJ you really must count after doing each row to make sure your stitches are correct. I also heard here on KP that it is helpful to place markers at the "turns".
The reason it is called Baby Surprise Jacket, is because it is knit all in one piece and looks like a blahbb when done until it is folded and stitched up at the shoulders. There have been quite a few Baby Surprise Jacket threads on Knitting Paradise. Do a search in the search box at the top of the page to find them all.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I should add an additional comment about the number of stitches cast on for the Baby Surprise Jacket. I believe it is 160 but I am not definit on this number. On Ravelry there is a BSJ done in white, which is for a premie baby. The entire premie pattern is there and has been granted permission from Meg Swanson, who currently holds copyrights for it. I will try to find it for anyone interested in doing this one. It will also fit a doll such as Baby Alive or the Cabbage Patch Kids.

~~~~~~~~~~~~
I found it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket-preemie-sized


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I certainly made the mistake of not counting often enough. I'm now counting every other row. Figure that is often enough. May stretch that as I feel more comfortable. EZ's is all about gauge. I still don't know if this will be the correct size or not. I'm sure after the first one, I will be able to size the pattern better. I have to admit, I am enjoying knitting this.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I certainly made the mistake of not counting often enough. I'm now counting every other row. Figure that is often enough. May stretch that as I feel more comfortable. EZ's is all about gauge. I still don't know if this will be the correct size or not. I'm sure after the first one, I will be able to size the pattern better. I have to admit, I am enjoying knitting this.


Pammie here is a web site that will give you instructions on what gauge to get to get the different sizes as well as some instructions as to how to change up a few things.
http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/Baby_Surprise_Jacket

Here is also a site that will help you with your stitch counting chart as you decrease.
http://www.civilbitch.blogspot.com/2008/01/baby-surprise-jacket-help-decrease.html

This one gives you a chart to check off to keep your row counts and stitches accurate.
http://www.box.com/shared/eugvsfb3lt

I have saved all these in my favorites as someday I do want to knit the BSJ.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i lived on capital hill for elelven years - two years in "the center of the universe" and nine years in federal way. i love living in the country - i just wish it was only twenty minutes from downtown seattle. oh well - i had lots of fun while i was there.

sam



Jilze said:


> Sam- you lived in Seattle? When? Where?
> I resent the scarf pattern by private message since that was where you sent it to me. Hope the pattern you are trying works out well. The one from Sorlena had the yarn over, knit two together stitch that makes such a nice stitch. Easy but looks impressive!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly made the mistake of not counting often enough. I'm now counting every other row. Figure that is often enough. May stretch that as I feel more comfortable. EZ's is all about gauge. I still don't know if this will be the correct size or not. I'm sure after the first one, I will be able to size the pattern better. I have to admit, I am enjoying knitting this.
> ...


I'm bookmarking these sites for myself, Thanks 55dpms


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lived on capital hill for elelven years - two years in "the center of the universe" and nine years in federal way. i love living in the country - i just wish it was only twenty minutes from downtown seattle. oh well - i had lots of fun while i was there.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Capital Hill is the "center of the universe"! I love the energy there, but am a country girl at heart as well! Small world!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Happy New Year to all KP members, Thank you Dave for being our host and for all the receipts and egg cozies. All of you who like liver, we all seem to have the same problem, we are the only ones in our families that like it. Liver and onions YUM. Not good for high colesterol people (including me) Thanks for the beets info. That's another one that no one else likes in my family, but I do. Maybe I'll have liver and onions and then eat some beets on my salad. Liverworst or pate on toast, I'm hungry. Still working on Christmas presents, didn't get it all done. Now it will be a birthday present for my grand daughter, hers is in February. I will post a picture when it's done.


Happy New Year to you, too!!! I guess I'm the only one still up  I've been on line all evening and didn't even turn my tv on tonight. These pattern sites can sure keeep you busy  
I hope you have a wonderful year


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks 5mmdpns. Those are excellent sites. And yes, it is 160 stitches.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a bsj tutorial on KP. Just go to search and check it out. There is also a series of 6 videos on youtube that have really been helpful.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > That was the way my Momma made it. Soak the liver in milk for about 1-2 hours, then dredge it in seasoned flour (just salt and pepper to taste) and fry with onions in just a little oil not deep fry. But my husband detests the smell of liver cooking, so I haven't made any for myself in 35 years.
> ...


All this talk of liver tempted the boys, they've just returned from their early morning swim and stopped off at the butcher, he doesn't officially open until 8:30a.m. but will serve customers while he's setting out his display from 7:00 a.m.

I always soak it in semi-skimmed milk for an hour or so before dusting it with seasoned flour and frying it. In the UK we have it either with caramalised fried onions, streaky bacon and fried eggs; or, with thick onion gravy and mashed potato as a supper dish.

My best tip: use sunflower or vegeatable oil and heat it very gently for three to five minutes with a bay leaf and a sprig of thyme, remove the herbs and whack the heat up to get it really hot, then flash fry the liver so it's browned on the outside but still pink on the inside. This keeps it tender, slow frying makes it go hard; don't use olive oil, it turns bitter at high temperatures.

I'm sitting on a kitchen stool with a pot of coffee beside me, directing the two of them; it's their idea, they can chop the onions!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Hi all: I am trying to figure out how to add a drawing to a pm.. Marilyn requested as I had offered, but I can't find the directions for posting in that way. I thought it would be easy. I managed to get it scanned into my pictures, but can't find a way to post it to PM. Marlark Marge. PS I have never posted pictures anywhere and I dont have a digital camera. Marlark Marge.


My understanding is that you can't. There seem to be two options, posting it as you suggested under pictures. Or get an email address and email it to them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly made the mistake of not counting often enough. I'm now counting every other row. Figure that is often enough. May stretch that as I feel more comfortable. EZ's is all about gauge. I still don't know if this will be the correct size or not. I'm sure after the first one, I will be able to size the pattern better. I have to admit, I am enjoying knitting this.
> ...


 Thanks for the sites and the information. I belong to two knitting groups that knit for charity. We also sew and buy to make the layettes. I will make these for them. I love doing the layettes and then imagine the baby wearing them. One group Lutheran World Relief is world wide, but Bundles of Love is just our city.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly made the mistake of not counting often enough. I'm now counting every other row. Figure that is often enough. May stretch that as I feel more comfortable. EZ's is all about gauge. I still don't know if this will be the correct size or not. I'm sure after the first one, I will be able to size the pattern better. I have to admit, I am enjoying knitting this.
> ...


Thanks I've printed off all of these, should be a great help. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sue, I like your new avatar of Ms Pretty Izzy!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > pattys76 said:
> ...


Dave, what's the purpose of soaking it in milk? Does it make the liver taste sweeter? I usually fry mine in butter, very gently. It doesn't take very long to cook.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

The cooks at a cafeteria I used to go to said that the milk helped break down the fibers and tenderize the meat. They would coat it in ground up seasoned bread crumbs, sort of like Pepperidge Farm's stuffing cubes. Whatever they did, it was delicious! They served it with an onion gravy and mashed potatoes. Yum!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Definitely makes it sweeter, it also helps to stop it drying out, as does cooking it quickly at quite a high temperature. In England we tend to cook at the temperature we would for steak.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The cooks at a cafeteria I used to go to said that the milk helped break down the fibers and tenderize the meat. They would coat it in ground up seasoned bread crumbs, sort of like Pepperidge Farm's stuffing cubes. Whatever they did, it was delicious! They served it with an onion gravy and mashed potatoes. Yum!!


It probably does help keep it tender, liver certainly comes out better if you do soak it in milk first.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A very chilly 5F here this morning. The wind chill puts it at -15F 
Liver & onions is a treat I have when my oldest daughter comes over. Her and her boys like it. I do like beets too so they will be eaten along with liver from now on.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > The cooks at a cafeteria I used to go to said that the milk helped break down the fibers and tenderize the meat. They would coat it in ground up seasoned bread crumbs, sort of like Pepperidge Farm's stuffing cubes. Whatever they did, it was delicious! They served it with an onion gravy and mashed potatoes. Yum!!
> ...


I'm with Dave---lots of sauted onions and crispy bacon! Never soaked it in milk, but always pan fried it quickly with butter & oil
keeping it pink in the middle....salt and pepper is all it needs! I do like your idea of seasoning the oil though.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks, I like the way you typed this recipe. It looks like the easiest one I've seen, and I think the difference is - the way you put it together and wrote it down. . Thanks, again. Dandylion (Sue)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when writing recipes for myself I try to make them as easy as possible. I'll usually list the items that go together such as dry ingredients and use a bracket and write 'sift', however, that doesn't work well on the computer. I just think it's easier


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sue, I like your new avatar of Ms Pretty Izzy!


Thanks, she was sitting on my portable tv looking down on the Colts game (they lost) and she looked up when she heard me moving. 
She has turned out to be a real pleasure.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

kerryn said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I like the way you typed this recipe. It looks like the easiest one I've seen, and I think the difference is - the way you put it together and wrote it down. . Thanks, again. Dandylion (Sue)
> ...


Works for me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Again, I'm with Doris on the slow frying of liver, usually with bacon and onions, but I have baked thick pork chops in milk, though. It helped to keep them moist and tender.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> There is a bsj tutorial on KP. Just go to search and check it out. There is also a series of 6 videos on youtube that have really been helpful.


Yes, Loistec had started it and that is kind of where I got hooked into the BSJ. It really is on my to-do list!! I borrowed the EZ book Knitting Workshop from the library. EZ certainly assumes that you are a knitter who knows exactly what she is thinking! I have read some of her books and it is like she is carrying on a conversation (all be it, one-sided) with you. She does not pamper the reader at all. haha, I can see her with many knitting projects on the go at all times! Did you ever try doing one of her fair isle sweaters?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I know that EZ is considered by many to be the best of all knitting designers/teachers/etc. I have bought a couple of her books but read them only as social commentary. I can't follow her 'instructions' at all. I'm not as intuitive as she seems to expect. Her daughter, Meg, is a bit easier to understand. I have one of her books but have not made anything from it. It and the EZ books will probably find their way to the library when they have their next book sale.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I know that EZ is considered by many to be the best of all knitting designers/teachers/etc. I have bought a couple of her books but read them only as social commentary. I can't follow her 'instructions' at all. I'm not as intuitive as she seems to expect. Her daughter, Meg, is a bit easier to understand. I have one of her books but have not made anything from it. It and the EZ books will probably find their way to the library when they have their next book sale.


Meg has "rewritten" some of her mother's books and patterns so that we average knitters can make sense of them! haha, what an undertaking she has done!! The charts EZ uses for her fair isle stitch patterns are very well done. I knitted my first brioche hat using her instructions from Knitting Without Tears. It was the brioche pattern that made sense to me so I used it. I gave the hat to my mother as the cast on row was too tight for my big head! The Tomten jacket is one that I also want to make -- *sighs* one day.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Meg has "rewritten" some of her mother's books and patterns so that we average knitters can make sense of them! haha, what an undertaking she has done!! The charts EZ uses for her fair isle stitch patterns are very well done. I knitted my first brioche hat using her instructions from Knitting Without Tears. It was the brioche pattern that made sense to me so I used it. I gave the hat to my mother as the cast on row was too tight for my big head! The Tomten jacket is one that I also want to make -- *sighs* one day. [/quote]

As you say, "One day". Maybe. Meg certainly has her work cut out for her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brrrr...woke up to 23 degrees F this morning! Winter has finally hit Georgia! I am more than happy to sit inside and knit, knit, knit. 

Was looking at some recipes for tortilla soup and wondered if you could use left over steak instead of chicken which most of the recipes call for. Any comments or ideas out there in KP teaparty land? I had grilled T-bones last night which is a treat for us and had quite a bit left over.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Was looking at some recipes for tortilla soup and wondered if you could use left over steak instead of chicken which most of the recipes call for. Any comments or ideas out there in KP teaparty land? I had grilled T-bones last night which is a treat for us and had quite a bit left over.[/quote]

I have used left over roast in my tortilla soup, the kids likes it just as much as the chicken.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > pattys76 said:
> ...


Dave Must try it soaked in milk. I think a lot of people cook liver to hot and tooooo long. Cause my daughter in law says when her mum cooks liver it ends up dry. Love liver my husband hated it. If I cooked it he had to be out of the room when it was cooking.

But Dave isn't that where your supposed to be on a stool, drinking coffee directing the Lads on what they are doing. Glad its them and not me cutting onions. I haven't had my first coffee for the day. Its 7.44 in the morning in Australia.

Does anyone have a recipe for beef heart? Have one but don't know how to cook it.

Did you get your map on the Weekend. Pug


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Nanacaren! Now I know what I'm fixing for dinner tonight! Have never made tortilla soup but have all the fixings and it just sounds warming on such a cold day.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pug, regarding the beef heart. I know of the two ways my mother always made it. You can slow roast it with onions and all the trimmings of a beef roast. You could also put it in a crock pot and put a little water in the bottom to steam it. Of course salt and pepper to taste. I have not had beef heart for years! It does tend to be on the chewy side, so you do need plenty of moisture and to cook it slowly over time. If you do roast it, you can substitute the water in the roaster for red wine and do it up with carrots, potatoes, and onions. Be sure to baste throughout the cooking of it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Brrrr...woke up to 23 degrees F this morning! Winter has finally hit Georgia! I am more than happy to sit inside and knit, knit, knit.
> 
> Was looking at some recipes for tortilla soup and wondered if you could use left over steak instead of chicken which most of the recipes call for. Any comments or ideas out there in KP teaparty land? I had grilled T-bones last night which is a treat for us and had quite a bit left over.


Why not try a Scotch style beef broth? Saute a chopped onion and leek, add the beef, stock cube, some mixed dried herbs and water, bring to the boil, cover and simmer for half an hour. Add pre-soaked pearl barley and split peas, about 3 ounces dryweight of each, simmer for a further 30 minutes. Finally add diced carrots and swede. Simmer until the vegetables are tender and finish with fresh chopped parsley. The quantities are vague, they very much depend on the amount of beef you have.

Hope that gives you some ideas
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

settleg said:


> Thank you Nanacaren! Now I know what I'm fixing for dinner tonight! Have never made tortilla soup but have all the fixings and it just sounds warming on such a cold day.


Your welcome. Might have to make some for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave 
That sounds good too. I think Mike would like it cooked that way. He doesn't care for tortilla soup.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You have just reminded me of the most unusual thing I have ever made --------- It was tongue! 

I ALMOST felt sick when I had to skin it and almost couldnt make myself try it.

I did, however, try it and it was absolutely the most tender, delicious beef I have ever tasted.

I can stand most anything but that just about did me in and as good as it was I have never tried to cook it at home again. 

Wondering if anybody has had similar experiences or want to talk about the most unusual meal they ever made


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry Pug, beef heart is something I've never cooked.

The boys did well, they enjoy cooking are are very capable, although they are a little meticulous; I have had to confiscate the ruler before now to stop 'dice' being measured! However, I have no fears that they'll live on ready meals, so I'm fairly happy.

We spent all our time concentrating on housewares, got some great bargains too. I'll do books and maps another day, the sales last all month, so there's no hurry. 

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dandylion, you asked about the most unusual meal ever made. I can tell you that when I lived out on the Canadian prairies in a remote area, meat was not readily available.

We had plenty of prairie dogs around and I would toss them my potatoe and carrot peels for them to eat. When they got fat enough, I would take my rifle and shoot them. I skinned them and gutted them and got them ready to cook. I pan fried them to brown up the meat, tossed it all into the roaster and made prairie dog stew with potatoes, carrots, and onions. It was delicious!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dave
> That sounds good too. I think Mike would like it cooked that way. He doesn't care for tortilla soup.


Use the same method with leftover roast lamb. Take the bones out after half an hour or so, remove the last of the meat from them and return it to the pot, then add the barley and split peas. It's absolutely delicious and very healthy with all the vegetables in it, also very economical.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dandylion, you asked about the most unusual meal ever made. I can tell you that when I lived out on the Canadian prairies in a remote area, meat was not readily available.
> 
> We had plenty of prairie dogs around and I would toss them my potatoe and carrot peels for them to eat. When they got fat enough, I would take my rifle and shoot them. I skinned them and gutted them and got them ready to cook. I pan fried them to brown up the meat, tossed it all into the roaster and made prairie dog stew with potatoes, carrots, and onions. It was delicious!


Oh, you were an original pioneer or frontier woman! I have cleaned fish and cut the heads and cleaned them out (gutted) and scraped the scales, but I have never done all you did to an animal. 
You sound very enterprising!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmxpns, Have you any plans for writing any short stories or even novels? It sounds like you have an interesting enough past to write a good one.
ps I meant that I cut the heads off fish


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, you asked about the most unusual meal ever made. I can tell you that when I lived out on the Canadian prairies in a remote area, meat was not readily available.
> ...


I grew up on the rural prairie life. I come from a family of hunters and I have done my fair share of hunting. Only thing that never really came to fruition for me was my trap line. It never yielded any rabits for me to make stew out of or provided fur for my leather moccasions. I can tell you though that cooking on an old fashioned wood stove did make the best bread I ever had! Fish were no problem to dress. I never scaled mine but would fillet them and skin them. Fish heads make good soup. The thought of being a pioneer/frontiers woman never really entired my mind, it was just a way of life that I knew and I lived it. Of course, some of it is way beyond my abilities now!!! haha, it was living life to the fullest!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Use the same method with leftover roast lamb. Take the bones out after half an hour or so, remove the last of the meat from them and return it to the pot, then add the barley and split peas. It's absolutely delicious and very healthy with all the vegetables in it, also very economical.

Dave[/quote]

I will most definitely try it with lamb.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> You have just reminded me of the most unusual thing I have ever made --------- It was tongue!
> 
> I ALMOST felt sick when I had to skin it and almost couldnt make myself try it.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

settleg - it's beef - cut into little pieces i don't think you will know the difference - might even taste better.

sam

Was looking at some recipes for tortilla soup and wondered if you could use left over steak instead of chicken which most of the recipes call for. Any comments or ideas out there in KP teaparty land? I had grilled T-bones last night which is a treat for us and had quite a bit left over.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - what is swede?

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - what is swede?
> 
> sam


Sam, a swede is short for Swedish. My grandfather was a Swede. But I dont know if that is what Dave is referring to (nationality).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> 5mmxpns, Have you any plans for writing any short stories or even novels? It sounds like you have an interesting enough past to write a good one.
> ps I meant that I cut the heads off fish


*chuckles* I know that is what you meant when you cut the fish heads! Did you know that you can cut out the fish cheeks and fry them up and eat them? very tasty and no bones in them. You can also toss the cheeks into any fish chowder, sea food chowder! You can also make canned fish and it turns out like canned salmon. We did that a lot too.

I have toyed around with the thoughts of writing short stories but that is as far as it got. I really am not a writer and dont think I would be any good at it. I would need to tell someone the stories and they could write it down properly.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Nanna Caren, I've never heard of eating Beaver, but I guess Daniel Boon would not have wasted the Beaver that provided him with his hats.  

Sounds like lots of people on this thread have interesting childhoods. Lots of book material here


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Nanna Caren, I've never heard of eating Beaver, but I guess Daniel Boon would not have wasted the Beaver that provided him with his hats.
> 
> Sounds like lots of people on this thread have interesting childhoods. Lots of book material here


I killed beavers and many meals were made from them. The fur is rather coarse and stiff but does make good slippers and outer liners for the snowshoes. It is a fatty meat so you need to parboil first with lots of salt, then prepare it for stewing meat.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - what is swede?
> ...


Didn't he mention swede (rutabaga) in a recipe?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I am not really sure. If Dave did, then I assumed it was a typo and he meant sweet. There are some rutabagas that are sweeter than others. Dave, we are discussing your word/s here. What do you say on the matter of swede/sweet?
~~~~~
Ha, just googled it. The swede rutabaga is a yellow turnip!!! how 'bout that!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - what is swede?
> 
> sam


It's a _Swedish turnip_, also known as _rutabaga_ or _yellow turnip_. It's a cross between a turnip and a cabbage, you can use both the leaves and the root. When it is referred to as a 'swede', it means the root section. As a nationality, it would have a capital 'S'.

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Nanna Caren, I've never heard of eating Beaver, but I guess Daniel Boon would not have wasted the Beaver that provided him with his hats.
> ...


I have always loved the idea of living off the land, hunting fishing, foraging for wild plants....etc. My fantasy is to live in the wilds of Alaska or Washington, on a lake or river.....ahhh the life.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I grew up on a farm. We frequently had rabbit and squrrel (sp). Of course we had chicken, beef and lots of fresh or canned, depending on the season, vegatables. we also had milk, butter, buttermilk and eggs. We were poor but we ate well.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> You have just reminded me of the most unusual thing I have ever made --------- It was tongue!
> 
> I ALMOST felt sick when I had to skin it and almost couldnt make myself try it.
> 
> ...


LOL! I know! But is wonderful when it's cooked right---some say the best cut of beef!

My most unusual dish is denuga-ahn (sp?)---a pork and pork blood stew. It's a filipino dish and a favorite with my kids & husband.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

My Dad was a butcher at the only store in our little town of Blaine Maine---he butchered a lot of the locals hunting game....lots of deer, some bear and even moose. He got paid in meat....we ate it all. He also went to farms to butcher pigs and cows----I went once for the pigs & never again!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

kerryn said:


> .


I have always loved the idea of living off the land, hunting fishing, foraging for wild plants....etc. My fantasy is to live in the wilds of Alaska or Washington, on a lake or river.....ahhh the life.[/quote]

LOLOLOLOOLOLOLOL!

"Oh, My GOD ---- It's Sarah Palin!" 
If you didn't see the movie, "Did you hear about the Morgans" that won't be as funny to you as it was to me.

Sara Jessica Parker screamed that out to Hugh Grant about seeing a gun toting cowgirl in a Bargain Barn. I loved that movie, and that quote just FIT here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes the rural life is more than just "living off the land". It is also the realization that your neighbours are also doing the same thing and you can not possibly get along without their help. "no man is an island" really is the reality about that and while you are at it "Annie, Get your Gun". haha, such are various experiences on the road of life!
The "foraging for wild plants" does not really exist. But planting huge gardens does. As does hauling water from the well to water the garden and hauling water from the well for use in the home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sometimes the rural life is more than just "living off the land". It is also the realization that your neighbours are also doing the same thing and you can not possibly get along without their help. "no man is an island" really is the reality about that and while you are at it "Annie, Get your Gun". haha, such are various experiences on the road of life!
> The "foraging for wild plants" does not really exist. But planting huge gardens does. As does hauling water from the well to water the garden and hauling water from the well for use in the home.


And don't forget the joys of outhouses in winter! Been there, done that...but being more self-sufficient does have its rewards, too. I miss wild blackberries!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't gotten any emails for the tea party today. Has this happened to anyone else? What do I do?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes the rural life is more than just "living off the land". It is also the realization that your neighbours are also doing the same thing and you can not possibly get along without their help. "no man is an island" really is the reality about that and while you are at it "Annie, Get your Gun". haha, such are various experiences on the road of life!
> ...


Those outhouses were fun times!! NOT....

The berries that I miss the most are the wild strawberries! They were huge!! I loved the Saskatoon berries too. They really went well with deer meat. The other thing about living in those places, was the unpoluted sweet clean air, especially after a thunderstorm had lit up the prairie skies!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I haven't gotten any emails for the tea party today. Has this happened to anyone else? What do I do?


It's been working OK for me, check on 'Watched Topics' at the top of the page, it should ring up a list of your watched topics and whether there are any new posts.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I haven't gotten any emails for the tea party today. Has this happened to anyone else? What do I do?


If you are not receiving reply notifications, go to your profile and check your settings. You might have been frozen out by the program. It has happened to me two or three times and lasts for two months. If you accidentally delete a notification as spam, you will be frozen out. There may be other reasons but I don't know what. Hope it hasn't happened to you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sometimes the rural life is more than just "living off the land". It is also the realization that your neighbours are also doing the same thing and you can not possibly get along without their help. "no man is an island" really is the reality about that and while you are at it "Annie, Get your Gun". haha, such are various experiences on the road of life!
> The "foraging for wild plants" does not really exist. But planting huge gardens does. As does hauling water from the well to water the garden and hauling water from the well for use in the home.


We foraged for wild plants. I learned a lot in those years and how to survive off the land. I still gather certain wild plants every fall. The best thing I learned during those years was how to cook & bake bread with a wood stove.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I haven't gotten any emails for the tea party today. Has this happened to anyone else? What do I do?


Mine are just fine. Perhaps all due to those illusive computer bugs??


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes the rural life is more than just "living off the land". It is also the realization that your neighbours are also doing the same thing and you can not possibly get along without their help. "no man is an island" really is the reality about that and while you are at it "Annie, Get your Gun". haha, such are various experiences on the road of life!
> ...


What kinds of wild plants did you collect? herbs? The only things I got were the berries. No leaves except for the Indian Tea were collected. Perhaps due to different areas of the continent, there were different things available or not??


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I remember my Dad talking about when he went to Saskatchewan (sp?), Canada, to visit relatives (cousins?). They lived in a log cabin, I guess, and for toys the children were given hammers and nails and would pound the nails into the floor. I think this all happened back in the early 1900's, before 5mmdpns' time. I didn't find these relatives when I worked on my genealogy, but I wish I had.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

My family were hunters too, and I have skinned and dressed squirrels, rabbits, etc. The hardest thing I ever had to clean was a turtle. They have a great amount of cartilage which has to be scraped. I finally refused to do it any more. It takes forever to do just one, and one is not enough for one person.

The best game I have ever eaten is Elk, and the best fish is snook. Fresh netted shrimp and stone crab claws freshly caught and cooked rank right up there too. I don't eat oysters anymore, but 50 or more years ago you could meet the oyster boats coming in with fresh caught oysters that were safe to eat. They were so delicious I can't even begin to describe it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


We gathered cattails shoots, it is very crunchy, the top of the cattails if you get them when green can be steamed & eaten like corn on the cob. The roots of the plant can be eaten like potatoes. Young burdock root, dandelion root, wild leek, is good in small amounts. Young leaves of dandelion, plantain, are good in salads. My dad could find mushrooms every where. I wish I had of learned it from him before he passed. We also learned to gather herbs for flavoring and medicines. We did have a small garden for peas, beans, beets & leaf lettuce.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I forgot if you take the very young blossoms of dandelion (before they open up), dip them in flour and fry them up. These are a favorite of my 2nd oldest daughter to this day. There are many of the wild flowers you can eat too. I am fortunate enough to have a mother who believed in passing what she knows down to the younger generation.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Can you describe the tast, NanaCaren?



NanaCaren said:


> I forgot if you take the very young blossoms of dandelion (before they open up), dip them in flour and fry them up. These are a favorite of my 2nd oldest daughter to this day. There are many of the wild flowers you can eat too. I am fortunate enough to have a mother who believed in passing what she knows down to the younger generation.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

We never bothered with the cattails and dandelion roots as they were very bitter, likely due to the soil conditions of where we lived. The mushrooms, we all kept clear of due to the high amounts of poisonous ones that were all around. We did use plantain for healing of wounds and skinned knees! The Indian Tea brewed up was a great antiseptic and a great tool to use to restore a blood supply to a gangrenous body part that would otherwise have to be amputated.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Can you describe the tast, NanaCaren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care for them so it has been many years for me. I tend to eat the wild violets & clover blossoms. There some plants that I eat like bitter sweet not sure if it is the right name but that is what it tastes like. Almost every plant that I grow can be eaten or used to make herbal medicines. That way I have pretty gardens that are edible.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> We never bothered with the cattails and dandelion roots as they were very bitter, likely due to the soil conditions of where we lived. The mushrooms, we all kept clear of due to the high amounts of poisonous ones that were all around. We did use plantain for healing of wounds and skinned knees! The Indian Tea brewed up was a great antiseptic and a great tool to use to restore a blood supply to a gangrenous body part that would otherwise have to be amputated.


We drank a lot of teas from wild plants & different tree bark. We used plantain for the same as well as yarrow. Honey is another great healer. I was canning tomatoes a number of years ago, the pressure canner lid blew off. Burned both hands and my whole front. I was using a salve that I make for over a week.My youngest sister asked why I hadn't been using honey. I laughed at her said I'd try anything if the skin would grow back. I put the honey into my salve and within 24 hours the skin started coming back. I was so excited and there is no scarring at all.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorry Pug, beef heart is something I've never cooked.
> 
> The boys did well, they enjoy cooking are are very capable, although they are a little meticulous; I have had to confiscate the ruler before now to stop 'dice' being measured! However, I have no fears that they'll live on ready meals, so I'm fairly happy.
> 
> ...


Well Dave I thought you would have a recipe for heart. I do know it can be chewy.

But thank you to everyone for the recipes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I sent a pm to Admin and so far everything is working. They did not think there was a problem. I did check spam and nothing was there either. They gave me 2 addresses to add to my address book and I did that. I will check my settings in profile. Thanks for the suggestions! So glad to be back on. I missed reading all the posts today. And believe me, I checked often!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I sent a pm to Admin and so far everything is working. They did not think there was a problem. I did check spam and nothing was there either. They gave me 2 addresses to add to my address book and I did that. I will check my settings in profile. Thanks for the suggestions! So glad to be back on. I missed reading all the posts today. And believe me, I checked often!


Glad to have you back Pammie and I do hope these computer troubles are over for you. Is it only the Tea Party you had difficulty with getting notices about? I would run an anti-virus program through your computer just to be on the safe side of things. So many of them come out at/around New Years.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I sent a pm to Admin and so far everything is working. They did not think there was a problem. I did check spam and nothing was there either. They gave me 2 addresses to add to my address book and I did that. I will check my settings in profile. Thanks for the suggestions! So glad to be back on. I missed reading all the posts today. And believe me, I checked often!


I picked up a message from you from last week's party, Winterval. I often get my parties confused since we seem to go from one right into another. That's one of the things I really like about this forum: it is a never-ending story!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, I had checked my deleted files and that was the first one I saw! I just didn't think about which tea party it was! I have gotten several now so hopefully everything is working.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We foraged for wild plants. I learned a lot in those years and how to survive off the land. I still gather certain wild plants every fall. The best thing I learned during those years was how to cook & bake bread with a wood stove.


I remember sassafras roots for tea...and we ate dandelion greens, poke greens, and other things we'd gather (no mushrooms--too risky). Mainly, the inability to harvest anything here comes from the fact that not much grows. As for fish, my absolute favorite is catfish, especially if it's raised in my daddy's lake and fried up by my mama. :mrgreen: I fixed tilapia for supper tonight--first dipped in Italian dressing and then coated in bread crumbs and baked. Turned out pretty good.

I have to get to bed early tonight, as I'm taking DD to the airport tomorrow early--she's going to visit a friend before school starts up again.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I forgot if you take the very young blossoms of dandelion (before they open up), dip them in flour and fry them up. These are a favorite of my 2nd oldest daughter to this day. There are many of the wild flowers you can eat too. I am fortunate enough to have a mother who believed in passing what she knows down to the younger generation.


Elderflower fritters are a wonderfully scented treat in the Spring, here's my receipt:

*Elderflower Fritters*

_Ingredients:_
4 tablespoons self-raising flour
2 eggs
10 fl. oz. (275ml) semi-skimmed milk
pinch salt
Oil for frying
2 elderflower heads, rinsed with main stem removed and cut to produce small florets

_Method_
Whisk together flour, eggs, milk and salt to create a batter mix the consistency of single cream. Gently stir in the elderfower.

Warm a very little oil in a non-stick pan over a medium heat. Spoon batter mixture into the pan, approximately one-and-a-half tablespoons per fritter. Cook until golden brown on both sides.

Serve hot, dusted with icing sugar and a nice blob of a sharp-flavoured ice-cream on the side, raspberry works particularly well.

Put a note in your diary for the end of April!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - what is swede?
> ...


Adding Swedes to his meals whould maybe not be politically correct- after such a good intro to last weeks Tea Party to spoil it by cooking up Swedes! It is also a vegetable, similar to a turnip (I always get confued as to whcih is whcih nd often they are sold side by side and end up mixed together so I can't tell in the shop either!
And having read on I now know why I mix them up (usually wait before responding but couldn't resist- the idea of Dave cooking up a Swede was too appealing!)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


We had a good chuckle at the thought of me turning into an axe murderer, "Only if they're _Palace of Hell_ board members" was the conclusion!

Swedes, the vegetable, have orangey-brown skins and are purplish at the top, so that's how to spot them at the greengrocers.

Talking of the _Palace of Hell_, the boys stopped off at the local 'mini-version' located in the petrol station on the way back from their swim. I'd asked them to pick up a couple of items and they both needed petrol. They're completely disgusted with the place, it's the eleventh day of Christmas, so the _Palace of Hell_ has decided it's obviously time to get the Easter Eggs out on display. Even Eastern European arms dealers aren't as utterly soulless as supermarket bosses!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For those of you wondering what to have for lunch, according to my food almanac, to-day is _National Spaghetti Day_. This is a really easy but tasty receipt for a light dish that's ready in 15 minutes.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Bacon, Chilli and Garlic Spaghetti*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
3.5 oz (100g) Spaghetti
2 rashers streaky bacon, snipped
1 large clove garlic, finely sliced
1 mild red chilli, de-seeded and finely chopped
1 oz (25g) slightly salted butter
1 tbs parsley, finely chopped
freshly ground black pepper

*Method:*
Cook the spaghetti according to instructions on the packet.

While the spaghetti is cooking, melt the butter in a small pan over a low heat. Add the garlic and chilli and cook or two minutes, add the bacon and continue to cook, stirring frequently, until the garlic is golden.

When the spaghetti is cooked, drain thoroughly and add it to the bacon mixture and stir through. Stir in the parsley and a good grinding of black pepper.


----------



## Kell-Lea (Aug 26, 2011)

Here in Wisconsin, US the yellow and purple turnips are called rutabegas. Very popular winter vegetable.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Kell-Lea said:


> Here in Wisconsin, US the yellow and purple turnips are called rutabegas. Very popular winter vegetable.


It's the same vegetable, they're called _swedes_ or _Swedish turnips_ in the UK, New Zealand and Australia.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Kell-Lea said:
> 
> 
> > Here in Wisconsin, US the yellow and purple turnips are called rutabegas. Very popular winter vegetable.
> ...


That is too funny since you don't go to any of the Norwegian/Swedish Lutheran church dinners at Christmas and not have rutabaga. They are cooked, mashed, buttered and S&P. The reason it is funny, I think that it is a Scandinavian staple. I love them. If they get too strong I mix them with mashed potato. I have one in the chrisper from our local winter farmers market. I think I will fix it tonight.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

We love rutabagas here. I usually roast them along with white turnips and/or parsnips. Coated with olive oil and sprinkled with rosemary, M-M-M-M!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> We love rutabagas here. I usually roast them along with white turnips and/or parsnips. Coated with olive oil and sprinkled with rosemary, M-M-M-M!


That does sound good. I also have a turnip in the chrisper from the same market. Do you wrap them in foil and put them in the oven or just on a pan? I assume peel first, add the olive oil and rosemary.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > We love rutabagas here. I usually roast them along with white turnips and/or parsnips. Coated with olive oil and sprinkled with rosemary, M-M-M-M!
> ...


I peel them, then cut the rutabagas into a smallish dice and the turnips into a medium dice, the parsnips into slices. Sprinkle with olive oil and toss to cover each piece. sprinkle with the rosemary, and salt & pepper if using (I don't). Roast at about 400 - 450 F. until the rutabagas test done. 
Something I learned here from Dave, if you have time, you can par-boil the rutabagas and turnips so that they will all test done at the same time. I plan to do that the next time. I often use the Knorr vegetable bouillion cubes in water that I use for cooking vegetables and pasta. Eliminates the need for any added salt and gives pasta a nice hint of flavor.
I've never cooked a rutabaga whole, but wrapped in foil it might be quicker cooking, and would eliminate the need to cut it up. Dicing them can be quite a challenge at times. OK, all the time! Thanks for that thought!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

siouxann said:
 

> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Thanks, we will have that tonight with hamburgers. I have not rosted them, just cut them in chunks and boiled them and mashed them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Didn't see Easter Eggs today- only Hot Cross BUns. My daughter looked and asked why. It's obvious isn't it? Easter is the next money grabber coming up and if they don't start selling things for Easter then they might not sell anything and go broke. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot if you take the very young blossoms of dandelion (before they open up), dip them in flour and fry them up. These are a favorite of my 2nd oldest daughter to this day. There are many of the wild flowers you can eat too. I am fortunate enough to have a mother who believed in passing what she knows down to the younger generation.
> ...


These sound good. Will definitely have to try them. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


this is what I was thinking about as 'foraging'...along with other edibles like wild carrot, iris and lily roots, wild onions...etc. Along with maple syrup, birch sap and honey....wine making, beer making...etc. Also I was thinking about the medicinal herbs that I would like to learn more about.
Maine has the best wild strawberries and blueberries....tiny but soooo sweet!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot if you take the very young blossoms of dandelion (before they open up), dip them in flour and fry them up. These are a favorite of my 2nd oldest daughter to this day. There are many of the wild flowers you can eat too. I am fortunate enough to have a mother who believed in passing what she knows down to the younger generation.
> ...


I'll have to see if we grow those here in New England! We do something similar with chive blossoms---more on the savory side though.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


LOLOLOLOOLOLOLOL!

"Oh, My GOD ---- It's Sarah Palin!" 
If you didn't see the movie, "Did you hear about the Morgans" that won't be as funny to you as it was to me.

Sara Jessica Parker screamed that out to Hugh Grant about seeing a gun toting cowgirl in a Bargain Barn. I loved that movie, and that quote just FIT here. [/quote]

OMG....didn't even think of her.....LOL!
Nope, didn't see the movie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What kinds of wild plants did you collect? herbs? The only things I got were the berries. No leaves except for the Indian Tea were collected. Perhaps due to different areas of the continent, there were different things available or not??[/quote]

We gathered cattails shoots, it is very crunchy, the top of the cattails if you get them when green can be steamed & eaten like corn on the cob. The roots of the plant can be eaten like potatoes. Young burdock root, dandelion root, wild leek, is good in small amounts. Young leaves of dandelion, plantain, are good in salads. My dad could find mushrooms every where. I wish I had of learned it from him before he passed. We also learned to gather herbs for flavoring and medicines. We did have a small garden for peas, beans, beets & leaf lettuce.[/quote]

this is what I was thinking about as 'foraging'...along with other edibles like wild carrot, iris and lily roots, wild onions...etc. Along with maple syrup, birch sap and honey....wine making, beer making...etc. Also I was thinking about the medicinal herbs that I would like to learn more about.
Maine has the best wild strawberries and blueberries....tiny but soooo sweet![/quote]
A couple good books to read are "Edible Wild Plants"& "The Herb Book" I reference back to them often.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What kinds of wild plants did you collect? herbs? The only things I got were the berries. No leaves except for the Indian Tea were collected. Perhaps due to different areas of the continent, there were different things available or not??


We gathered cattails shoots, it is very crunchy, the top of the cattails if you get them when green can be steamed & eaten like corn on the cob. The roots of the plant can be eaten like potatoes. Young burdock root, dandelion root, wild leek, is good in small amounts. Young leaves of dandelion, plantain, are good in salads. My dad could find mushrooms every where. I wish I had of learned it from him before he passed. We also learned to gather herbs for flavoring and medicines. We did have a small garden for peas, beans, beets & leaf lettuce.[/quote]

this is what I was thinking about as 'foraging'...along with other edibles like wild carrot, iris and lily roots, wild onions...etc. Along with maple syrup, birch sap and honey....wine making, beer making...etc. Also I was thinking about the medicinal herbs that I would like to learn more about.
Maine has the best wild strawberries and blueberries....tiny but soooo sweet![/quote]
A couple good books to read are "Edible Wild Plants"& "The Herb Book" I reference back to them often.[/quote]

Don't forget Euell Gibbons' book, "Stalking the Wild Asparagus."


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

kerryn said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


We have elderberries growing wild all over the place.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What kinds of wild plants did you collect? herbs? The only things I got were the berries. No leaves except for the Indian Tea were collected. Perhaps due to different areas of the continent, there were different things available or not??


We gathered cattails shoots, it is very crunchy, the top of the cattails if you get them when green can be steamed & eaten like corn on the cob. The roots of the plant can be eaten like potatoes. Young burdock root, dandelion root, wild leek, is good in small amounts. Young leaves of dandelion, plantain, are good in salads. My dad could find mushrooms every where. I wish I had of learned it from him before he passed. We also learned to gather herbs for flavoring and medicines. We did have a small garden for peas, beans, beets & leaf lettuce.[/quote]

this is what I was thinking about as 'foraging'...along with other edibles like wild carrot, iris and lily roots, wild onions...etc. Along with maple syrup, birch sap and honey....wine making, beer making...etc. Also I was thinking about the medicinal herbs that I would like to learn more about.
Maine has the best wild strawberries and blueberries....tiny but soooo sweet![/quote]
A couple good books to read are "Edible Wild Plants"& "The Herb Book" I reference back to them often.[/quote]

Euall Gibbons's books are in this area too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> We have elderberries growing wild all over the place.


You only need a couple of heads to make a batch of lovely fritters, so do have a go when they're out. There's a particularly good patch at the back of my local _Palace of Hell_, I asked the manager last year if he minded if I picked some. His answer was instructive, "Go ahead, nobody here knows what to do with them", I think that says it all!

Dave


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Okay, back to the swedes. the thread brought to mind an extremely funny email I received from my brother. To set it up, his bride is a lovely Filipina, whose English was severely limited. They met in Hong Kong, although she was a domestic worker in Great Britain for awhile. They now livWe sit around talking about food quite a bit - I guess that's a rather common recreation when you're married. So last night we're talking about pot roast. I love pot roast. Teresa says that she cooks pot roast - that she knows about pot roast from her tenures with the Britons, the Scot, and the Bog-Trotter. 

She also knows about beef Wellington - but as I found out yesterday, quiche, or at least the crust therefore, escapes her entirely, so maybe the Wellington should be placed on hiatus for the nonce as well.

And then there's pot roast. What do YOU like in pot roast? Well, I like potatoes, onions, carrots, celery; I've had it with parsnips but I'm not crazy about them, nor do I like turnips very much...

What about Swedes?

What about them?

Do you like Swedes in your pot roast?

. . .

Now, I've never given Swedes much thought, at least not in a culinary sense ... and really not in much of any other sense either. But as an ingredient in pot roast, they sounded rather disgusting. It's sort of like, "how many babies does it take to make a bottle of Baby Oil?"

No, a Swede is a vegetable.

Perhaps SOME Swedes are vegetables, but not the whole damn race of 'em.

No, it's round. It grows in the ground.

That's a turnip.

No, it's a Swede.

It is not. I've never heard of such a vegetable.

In UK they put them in pot roast.

They can't. Impossible. There is no such thing.

Yes, there is. . . .

. . .

Now, since you've never heard my wife speak English, or anything else for that matter, I don't think you can fully appreciate how confusing all of this was - I was certain that she was mispronouncing some common word; after all, she calls the girl at the apartment complex Hod-Ter when her name is really Heather, and she has no concept whatsoever of past-, present-, and future verb tenses - "I am very exciting!" - and that's just one or two parts of the world of wackiness that is my poly-cultural marriage. But she spelled out the name of the vegetable, and sure enough ...

S - W - E - D - E. Suh-Wee-Duh.

That's how you spell Swede, all right.

GOOD-Duh. Like I tell you, MAN. Suh-Wee-Duh.

Enough of this madness - check the Internet.

. . .

"Swede" is the English term for rutabaga, also known as the yellow turnip. I was right in the first place: as an ingredient in pot roast, they do sound rather disgusting. None for me, thanks; I'm driving.
e in Las Vegas. So, this is what my brother wrote:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

In Scotland turnips (or swedes or rutabagas!) are called neeps. They are eaten all year round, but especially on 25th January which is Burns' Day when we celebrate the life of our national poet, Rabbie Burns. Burns' Suppers are held in many places and the traditional meal is haggis, neeps and champit tatties (mashed potatoes) - delicious!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

When I went to the store last week they had the Valentines out all ready. Before New Year's


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> When I went to the store last week they had the Valentines out all ready. Before New Year's


Same here. My daughter was laughing about them trying to rush things.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> When I went to the store last week they had the Valentines out all ready. Before New Year's


*chuckles* do you think that the valentines are out so early because the postal services are so slow?? If you bought now and mailed them now, they would arrive at the intended destination on time for Valentines Day??? haha Now Dave we need a valentine chocolate recipe so we can practice the perfecting of it for Valentines!!!! haha :lol: Nice morning laugh of the day.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

dandylion said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


i fixed this last night, yummo.......... we used to have this in school and they put cheese onit, hence apple cheese crisp. so good.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, the Bacon, Chili, and Garlic Spaghetti sounds fantastic! It is almost chili weather here. Right now, it is too warm!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For those of you wondering what to have for lunch, according to my food almanac, to-day is _National Spaghetti Day_. This is a really easy but tasty receipt for a light dish that's ready in 15 minutes.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Dave
> ...


Oh, YAY, Dave, a recipe for one. I hardly ever see that! Thanks I'm having that in about 15 minutes!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

siouxann said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Great information, siouxann! Thanks so much!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

kerryn said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn said:
> ...


OMG....didn't even think of her.....LOL!
Nope, didn't see the movie.[/quote]

The movie is hysterical! Hugh Grant and Sara Jessica Parker. If you get a chance it to watch, it will make you laugh and feel good. I guarantee it !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds good Dave. Thanks for you input. What is swede though?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

settleg said:


> That sounds good Dave. Thanks for you input. What is swede though?


Guess you missed Dave's explanation that it refers to the Swedish rutabaga. A swede is in reference to the yellow rutabaga and is the common term for it in the UK, NZ, and Australia. 
A Swede is the term for someone from Sweden. The two are not related.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > When I went to the store last week they had the Valentines out all ready. Before New Year's
> ...


Just checked with the boys, heart-shaped boxes of chocolates and fluffy teddy bears with scarlet bows and tasteless cards are located next to the checkout. When I asked how many boxes of chocolates they'd both be needing, I was told it's, "overpriced sentimental garbage with which sad individuals pay off the emotional blackmail to which they are continually subjected by devious harpies"!

I'll have to check their bookshelves for copies of Nietzsche and Hegel, maybe they've only been reading Warren Farrell or Christina Hoff Sommers, there is an undercurrent of men's rights activism at their school.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa crafts 62 said:
> ...


Oh my! Tell me, What do they REALLY think about V-Day madness?? LOL


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, on the topic of the rutabagas and the turnips: I find the yellow rutabagas much nicer in taste than the white turnips. How do you prepare the white turnip to make it "nice" tasting??


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you remember a couple of months ago when i bought the eight skeins of lopi bulky (eggplant color) - i have been trying to knit a scarf and have frogged everyone i have started. nothing suits me. right now i have thirty stitches on the needles doing a five by five rib. not sure i like it. i have tried twenty-five stitches and a five by five - begin every row with k5 - p5, etc.
> 
> anybody have any idea what to do. i love the yarn - and the color in wonderul - i would like to be able to wear it yet this winter. lol all suggestions are welcome.
> 
> sam


Sam; have you looked at the mock kilt stitch? In the sample I tried it would make a great scarf, by adjusting needle size, it could be as loosely fabricated to your choice....Della


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Oh, YAY, Dave, a recipe for one. I hardly ever see that! Thanks I'm having that in about 15 minutes!!!


I do include a few receipts for one or two people, also some dishes suited to freezing in individual portions. Since I'm on my own during the week, I have a stock of single-serving dishes!

Hope it came out well for you
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dave,
the garlic, chili spaghetti was a hit with both kids. I'm glad cause the son doesn't care for chili peppers. Thank you 
:thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, on the topic of the rutabagas and the turnips: I find the yellow rutabagas much nicer in taste than the white turnips. How do you prepare the white turnip to make it "nice" tasting??


There are lots of great ways to cook them, I actually prefer them to Swedish turnips (or swedes). One way is to peel them, cut them into discs quarter-inch thick (1/2 cm), blanch these for a couple of minutes. Drain and arrange them in a lightly greased baking dish, pour in half a pint of vegetable stock, dot the top with butter and grate a little nutmeg over. Bake at 375degF/180degC/Regulo5 for about 35 to 40 minutes, or until they are tender. Goes very well with poultry or baked ham.

Turnip souffles make a nice lunch dish or starter, they also make a good filling for pasties with bacon and cheese.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Dave, I am going to have to try these done up in the vegie stock and with nutmeg. I love poultry and so will look at doing it with that. I do love the rutabagas with roast beef and carrots done up in the oven. I will try the turnip with the poultry.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Ditto!! LOL I don't see much dating in their futures.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Dave, I am going to have to try these done up in the vegie stock and with nutmeg. I love poultry and so will look at doing it with that. I do love the rutabagas with roast beef and carrots done up in the oven. I will try the turnip with the poultry.


You can sprinkle some snipped bacon in between layers for added flavour, if you have some, they go well together.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


They aren't really into the 'hearts and flowers' thing, although I think it's more trying their hands at acerbic wit than hardened cynism at the moment. I can't possibly imagine where they get their inspiration!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, YAY, Dave, a recipe for one. I hardly ever see that! Thanks I'm having that in about 15 minutes!!!
> ...


I'm embarrassed to admit this, but I didn't make it!
I reminded myself of the joke about the women who all went to answer the doorbell and each forgot where they were headed  
I live in a townhouse (two story) Condominium unit. When I left my warm , upstairs to go down to the not so warm, downstairs kitchen, I got involved with other things, including taking care of the cat, (kind of ) cleaning out my refrigerator, starting a load of laundry, then ended up bringing hot tea, cheese and crackers back upstairs! 
I worry about me, sometimes  
I am still very grateful for the recipe and will let you know how it went in a few days


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave, I am going to have to try these done up in the vegie stock and with nutmeg. I love poultry and so will look at doing it with that. I do love the rutabagas with roast beef and carrots done up in the oven. I will try the turnip with the poultry.
> ...


Thank you! sometimes one needs an inspiring thought from elsewhere to realize just what is in their pantry and what can be brought together for tasty goodness! :wink:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Sue, don't worry your little head over it! You only have to answer to yourself. My DH (and tonight the first word "isn't" darling) asks me every night, "What time is dinner?" Grrrrr! I work at my own speed, sometimes it doesn't take long, another time it may take longer. I don't work by the clock. Maybe it's time to hire a maid who can cook, too!! LOL


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > What kinds of wild plants did you collect? herbs? The only things I got were the berries. No leaves except for the Indian Tea were collected. Perhaps due to different areas of the continent, there were different things available or not??
> ...


this is what I was thinking about as 'foraging'...along with other edibles like wild carrot, iris and lily roots, wild onions...etc. Along with maple syrup, birch sap and honey....wine making, beer making...etc. Also I was thinking about the medicinal herbs that I would like to learn more about.
Maine has the best wild strawberries and blueberries....tiny but soooo sweet![/quote]
A couple good books to read are "Edible Wild Plants"& "The Herb Book" I reference back to them often.[/quote]

Don't forget Euell Gibbons' book, "Stalking the Wild Asparagus."[/quote]

i love his books!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Dave,
> the garlic, chili spaghetti was a hit with both kids. I'm glad cause the son doesn't care for chili peppers. Thank you
> :thumbup:


Glad they liked it, I'm all for quick, simple, healthy food, tasty doesn't necessarily mean complicated!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

della - i just finished a dishrag using the mock kilting stitch and loved it - right now i am using a dropped stitch pattern with the lopi yarn - think the kilting stitch would do well with a less bulky yarn - i don't know - thanks for the suggestion though. it is a great looking stitch - looks as though it is pleated.

sam


Della said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > do you remember a couple of months ago when i bought the eight skeins of lopi bulky (eggplant color) - i have been trying to knit a scarf and have frogged everyone i have started. nothing suits me. right now i have thirty stitches on the needles doing a five by five rib. not sure i like it. i have tried twenty-five stitches and a five by five - begin every row with k5 - p5, etc.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Doris, I knew you would understand  

And as for Euell Gibbons, we used to see him on tv and my brothers would say, "There's that guy who eats tree bark" They laughed and laughed. The older of the two ate Grape Nuts, though, later in life. That was the cereal Mr Gibbons was advertising.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thanks Doris, I knew you would understand
> 
> And as for Euell Gibbons, we used to see him on tv and my brothers would say, "There's that guy who eats tree bark" They laughed and laughed. The older of the two ate Grape Nuts, though, later in life. That was the cereal Mr Gibbons was advertising.


Sue, did your Mom ever make grapenut pudding? I used to love it! I keep meaning to make it, but never seem to get around to it. I need a round tuit, as we used to say when I worked for the Federal government.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot if you take the very young blossoms of dandelion (before they open up), dip them in flour and fry them up. These are a favorite of my 2nd oldest daughter to this day. There are many of the wild flowers you can eat too. I am fortunate enough to have a mother who believed in passing what she knows down to the younger generation.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


It's still quite popular in the UK, as is elderflower cordial. I don't make wine, but I do make elderberry jelly.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey, everybody, I treated myself today!! A couple of years ago I won a $15 gift certificate to KnitPicks and haven't seen anything I wanted to buy. I decided I'd better use it before it becomes obsolete.

I've been eying the Harmony needle set with the interchangeable cables, but couldn't justify the price. But when I deducted the gift certificate, the price didn't seem so bad. So I went ahead and ordered it.

I have a couple of the Harmony 16" circulars because I make a lot of hats and I just love them. First of all, the colored laminate on the birch wood looks so rich. Then, the points are so sharp! i didn't realize how great they are until I started making a scarf using a bamboo needle today. Ugh! The points are so rounded and I was using a fine yarn. It just didn't work. Maybe I could sand them to make a finer point? Or maybe just donate them to somebody? I like bamboo, though, when I use fun fur because the stitches don't slip around.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hey, everybody, I treated myself today!! A couple of years ago I won a $15 gift certificate to KnitPicks and haven't seen anything I wanted to buy. I decided I'd better use it before it becomes obsolete.
> 
> I've been eying the Harmony needle set with the interchangeable cables, but couldn't justify the price. But when I deducted the gift certificate, the price didn't seem so bad. So I went ahead and ordered it.
> 
> I have a couple of the Harmony 16" circulars because I make a lot of hats and I just love them. First of all, the colored laminate on the birch wood looks so rich. Then, the points are so sharp! i didn't realize how great they are until I started making a scarf using a bamboo needle today. Ugh! The points are so rounded and I was using a fine yarn. It just didn't work. Maybe I could sand them to make a finer point? Or maybe just donate them to somebody? I like bamboo, though, when I use fun fur because the stitches don't slip around.


I would use them as an extra stitch holder when/if you ever needed one. But I have heard of sanding them down to a finer point as well. Good luck with this!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave You could always make stinging nettle veggies. Just pick them without getting stung and boil them in water with a little salt. This is an old veggy. Pug


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Doris, I knew you would understand
> ...


I never heard of the pudding. I'll look it up and see what I can find. 
Congratulations on your great bargain. Sounds like you did well


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris, I found this on the Post Cereal website. It seems to be a lemon pudding and I couldn't get the picture to copy and paste. I also have to go back to get the name, but it was something like the all time favorite pudding

I hope this is what you meant. Sue

Post recipe
All-Time Favorite Puff Pudding

Prep Time: 30 min.
Total Time: 90 min.
Makes:
6 servings
(1/2 cup per serving)
Ingredients
1 lemon 2 Tbsp. 
margarine, softened 
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs, separated 
2 Tbsp. flour 
1 cup milk 
1/4 cup Grape-Nuts Cereal 
3/4 cup thawed whipped topping 
Directions
PREHEAT oven to 325°F. Grate 1 tsp. lemon peel; cut lemon crosswise in half. Squeeze both halves to measure out 3 Tbsp. juice. Set aside. Beat margarine, sugar and lemon peel in large bowl with electric mixer on medium speed until light and fluffy. Blend in egg yolks. Add lemon juice and flour; mix well. Gradually add milk, mixing after each addition until well blended. Stir in cereal. (Mixture will look curdled, but this will not affect finished product.) BEAT egg whites in medium bowl with electric mixer on high speed 5 to 8 min. or until stiff peaks form. Gently stir into lemon mixture. Pour into greased 1-qt. baking dish. Place dish in pan of hot water. BAKE 1 hour or until top is golden brown and pudding begins to pull away from side of dish. (Pudding will have cake-like layer on top with custard layer below.) Serve warm or cold. Top each serving with 2 Tbsp. of the whipped topping just before serving. 
Tips & Suggestions
Variation: Prepare as directed, using Post Trail Mix Crunch Cereal Raisins & Almonds and substituting an orange for the lemon. Variation: Preheat oven to 325°F. Mix ingredients as directed; pour into six 6-oz. custard or souffle cups. Bake 40 min. or until tops are golden brown and pudding begins to pull away from sides of dishes. Nutrition Bonus: This pudding, made with better-for-you products, is a great-tasting dessert that can fit into a healthful eating plan for your family
Nutritional
Information (per serving) 
Calories	190
Total Fat	7g
Saturated Fat	2g
Cholesterol	75mg
Sodium	115mg
Carbohydrate	29g
Dietary Fiber	< 1g
Sugars	20g
Protein	4g
Vitamin A	8%DV
Vitamin C	6%DV
Calcium	6%DV
Iron	10%DV
Diet Exchange
2 Carbohydrate 1 Fat


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

That recpe sounds good, Sue. Maybe I'll give it a try. I bought a lot of lemons and haven't used them yet.

The pudding my Mom made was like a custard, but didn't have lemon in it. I think I have a recipe, but will have to find it. Sam will probably insist. LOL


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> That recpe sounds good, Sue. Maybe I'll give it a try. I bought a lot of lemons and haven't used them yet.
> 
> The pudding my Mom made was like a custard, but didn't have lemon in it. I think I have a recipe, but will have to find it. Sam will probably insist. LOL


Ha Ha you've got us all pegged! 
The recipe is called a puff pudding and the picture looked good. I'll have to go back to the site and see if I can copy the picture and save it. The website is just found by searching for Post Cereals if you want to go there. 
I've got to say goodnight for now. 
Catch up on here tomorrow. I also want to get back to my knitting -- little girls leg warmers. 
ta, ta


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's the recipe:

Grapenut Pudding
Yield: 6 servings

1 quart milk, scalded 
1 cup Grape-Nuts cereal 
4 large eggs 
scant 1/2 cup sugar 
1 tablespoon vanilla 
Pinch of salt 
1 tablespoon unsalted butter (approx.) 
Whole nutmeg 
Water

Heat oven to 350°. In a medium-size bowl, pour scalded milk over Grape-Nuts and let sit 5 minutes. In a second medium-size bowl, beat eggs, sugar, vanilla, and salt. Add egg mixture to milk and Grape-Nuts and stir well. Pour into a buttered 2-quart casserole dish. Generously grate nutmeg over the top. Place the casserole into a deep roasting pan. Place in the oven and pour water into the roasting pan, enough to reach halfway up the side of the casserole. Bake 45 to 60 minutes, until almost set in the center (very slight jiggle).

Sounds exactly like my Mom's recipe.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright ©2012, Yankee Publishing Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tonight was my first Maverick game of the season! It was a very good game, especially since the Mavs won! Love me some basketball!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

As I told you, I have started the Baby Surprise Jacket. I have 2 row counters and have checked them against each other. My question is, how many stitches total did you increase in row 59? The way I read the directions, you increase the 4 stitches in the shaping at the markers, and then increase 10 in the center section. Someone else said you only increase the 10 center stitches. Anyway, my stitch count is off and I am confused as to what I should do.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Sam; have you looked at the mock kilt stitch? In the sample I tried it would make a great scarf, by adjusting needle size, it could be as loosely fabricated to your choice....Della (quote)

Tried to find this stitch with no luck. Would someone guide me in the right direction, please.

Gotta' get off here, all the good recipes are making me hungry!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Try stitchaday.com I think they have videos for a lot of stitches.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Dave You could always make stinging nettle veggies. Just pick them without getting stung and boil them in water with a little salt. This is an old veggy. Pug


I love nettles, in the UK we have a week-long celebration of them every May. They make a good substitute for spinach, also The Viscountess Ridley's favourite soup:

*Lady Ridley's Nettle Soup*

*Ingredients:*
1 lb (450g) potatoes
8 oz (225g) young nettles
2 oz (55g) butter
1.5 Imp. pts (1.8 US pints/850ml) chicken or vegetable stock
sea salt and black pepper
4 tbs (60ml) sour cream

*Method:*
Cook the peeled, chopped potatoes for 10 mins in salted water. Drain.

Wash and chop coarsely the nettles (Only pick the new, young tops, using gloves!)

Melt the butter in a saucepan, add the nettles and stew gently for a few minutes. Add the potatoes and heated stock, bring to the boil and simmer for 10 minutes or until tender.

When all is soft, cool slightly & purée in a blender, adding seasoning and the sour cream.

I like them in quesadillas, so if you have a good patch nearby, why not give these a try?

*Nettle Quesadillas*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
8 oz (225g) young nettle leaves, well rinsed 
4 oz (115g) Monterey Jack or smoked cheddar cheese, grated
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
nutmeg
4 flour tortillas

*Method:*
Warm the oil in a large saucepan over a medium heat, add the rinsed nettles. Cover the pan and reduce heat, stir well and allow nettles to wilt down in the steam from water clinging to the leaves, about 4-5 minutes. Remove from heat and drain well.

Sprinkle half of the cheese over two tortillas. layer on all of the nettles and grate a little nutmeg over the top, then sprinkle over the remaining cheese. Top each with another tortilla and press down gently.

Heat a nonstick frying pan over a medium heat, then cook each quesadilla for 2-3 minutes on each side until cheese melts and tortillas are crisp, pressing gently with a spatula as they cook.

Cut each quesadilla into six wedges and serve with fresh tomato salsa.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> That recpe sounds good, Sue. Maybe I'll give it a try. I bought a lot of lemons and haven't used them yet.
> 
> The pudding my Mom made was like a custard, but didn't have lemon in it. I think I have a recipe, but will have to find it. Sam will probably insist. LOL


I posted this back in May, it's very good and since Twelfth Night is the traditional time for citrus fruits, it's appropriate to repeat the receipt for anyone who missed it first time!

*Deptford Pudding*

*Ingredients:*
6 slices of white bread, crusts removed and turned into crumbs
2 eggs, separated
2 oz (55g) sugar
10 Imp. fl. oz (9.5 US fl. oz/285ml) milk
grated zest and juice of one lemon
a little butter or margarine

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to 350degF/170degC/Gas Regulo 4_

Butter a one and a half pint dish

Beat together the egg yolks, sugar and milk, then stir in the breadcrumbs and lemon. In a separate bowl, whisk the egg whites to soft peaks. Fold the egg whites into the mixture and pour into the prepared bowl.

Set the bowl in a tin with wter half-way up the side of the dish. Bake uncovered for 30 to 40 minutes, until well-risen and golden brown.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> After I just committed about cleaning out my patterns, I just copied about 20 baby bibs! I give up. No way can I delete a pattern. Guess it's flashdrive time! or Dave's suggestion of Cloud saving. But since I don't think I have cloud, I'll do a flashdrive.


There are quite a few ways to 'Cloud Store' for free. Without doubt, the best utility ever is _Evernote_, this is a web clipper, note keeper and so much more. It works across platforms, so you can synch your notes to your pc, laptop, tablet and smartphone. The free version takes virtually any file format and you get a monthly upload allowance of 60Mb, as a guide that's about 30,000 pages of text! You can find out more details at:

http://www.evernote.com/

Amazon, as well as lots of others, offers 5Gb of free cloud storage with unlimited access from any computer, so that might be a good place to store your pattern library. You can find details of their service at:

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/learnmore

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


My DH turns up anytime between 5pm and 9pm from work and one his first questions is 'whens tea?'. Well if I knew what time you were coming I might aim for then. So he happily wanders of and does something else. While he would love to eat as soon as he gets home He doesn't worry if its not ready. Just as well with his inability to let me know what time to expect him! So I cook when I am ready and eat when it is ready, with him if he is here otherwise with my book. Fortunately when the girls were kids he was more reliable generally.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Here's the recipe:
> 
> Grapenut Pudding
> Yield: 6 servings
> ...


Grapenut custard is a favorite in my house! This recipe is very close to mine, except I use lots of vanilla and some cinnamon & a very little nutmeg (not my favorite). I never had it with lemon, but my son would probably love that


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > That recpe sounds good, Sue. Maybe I'll give it a try. I bought a lot of lemons and haven't used them yet.
> ...


This one sounds yummy too! My DS & DD both love lemon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Can't believe the beautiful day it is today after the rain and gales of the last 2 days - oh well at least it lets the roofers get started to all the repairs!! Fortunately we didn't have too much damage this time . . 3 or 4 years ago we lost most of our roof and repairs took almost a year! Hope the weather's reasonable wherever you are.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I have expected to see sales on knitting needles this week, but have looked. I am looking for interchangeable knit picks or dreamz(whom no one has mentioned in the recent discussions of circular needles. Does anyone have comments on these and just hasn't joined the discussion? Please tell me where such sales would be found. Marlark Marge-
PS there has been a paucity of comments the last few days-everyone must be hiding or just catching up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have a couple of the Harmony 16" circulars because I make a lot of hats and I just love them. First of all, the colored laminate on the birch wood looks so rich. Then, the points are so sharp! i didn't realize how great they are until I started making a scarf using a bamboo needle today. Ugh! The points are so rounded and I was using a fine yarn. It just didn't work. Maybe I could sand them to make a finer point? Or maybe just donate them to somebody? I like bamboo, though, when I use fun fur because the stitches don't slip around.


Doris, I've put a few of my bamboo needles in the pencil sharpener (doesn't work for tiny ones, but the mid-sizes get sharp), then sanded them with very fine paper and finally coated with beeswax to smooth/condition. I thought I'd try it because I was ready to toss out those dull needles anyhow if it didn't work!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> As I told you, I have started the Baby Surprise Jacket. I have 2 row counters and have checked them against each other. My question is, how many stitches total did you increase in row 59? The way I read the directions, you increase the 4 stitches in the shaping at the markers, and then increase 10 in the center section. Someone else said you only increase the 10 center stitches. Anyway, my stitch count is off and I am confused as to what I should do.


I think, if I can remember correctly this increase of ten stitches in the row 59 in the center section is to accomodate the diaper bump in the back. It really is not essential if left out and is not a big deal if there are extra stitches in there as long as when you get to the part where the number of stitches has to be exact you are right on with the count. I dont know if that makes sense to you or not. Go to Loistec's BSJ tutorial and see what is said there. You could also PM Loistec to ask her. I have not knit any BSJ so I really am not sure. Do get back to us and let us know how you make out with this!!!! What are your colors that you are using? are you putting in stripes?? If I remember right, someone used stripes as row counters.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Try stitchaday.com I think they have videos for a lot of stitches.


Thanks Pammie! Nice site, but they had no response for the Mock Kilt Stitch...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


It's very simple, but very nice, it sort of soufles up during cooking. There's n interesting it of local history attaching to this receipt. Depyford is a working class area of South London and the biggest employer was traditionally the docks of the Port of London,. As anyone who's ever seen dockers at work, their right arm has a hook at the end of it, inevitably bags of lemons split and loose fruits found their way into docker's pockets, _Deptford Pudding_ is the delightful result of these 'accidents' when unloading ships!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


It's very simple, but very nice, it sort of souffles up during cooking. There's an interesting bit of local history attaching to this receipt. Deptford is a working class area of South London and the biggest employer was traditionally the docks of the Port of London. As anyone who's ever seen dockers at work will know, their right arm has a hook at the end of it; inevitably bags of lemons split and loose fruits found their way into docker's pockets, _Deptford Pudding_ is the delightful result of these 'accidents' when unloading ships!

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Try stitchaday.com I think they have videos for a lot of stitches.
> ...


I had seen something before about this stitch and I have it bookmarked

MOCK KILTING STITCH -- Multiple of 7 sts
Rows 1 & 6: * P6, k1; rep from *.
Rows 2 & 5: * P2, k5; rep from *.
Rows 3 & 4: * P4, k3; rep from *.
Repeat Rows 1-6.
got it from http://www.cs.oswego.edu/~ebozak/knit/esb-patterns/scarves-part1.html Esther Bozak free patterns


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dollyclaire
I had seen something before about this stitch and I have it bookmarked
MOCK KILTING STITCH -- Multiple of 7 sts
Rows 1 & 6: * P6 said:


> http://www.cs.oswego.edu/~ebozak/knit/esb-patterns/scarves-part1.html[/URL] Esther Bozak free patterns


Thanks Dollyclaire. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - am i that predictable?

sam



DorisT said:


> That recpe sounds good, Sue. Maybe I'll give it a try. I bought a lot of lemons and haven't used them yet.
> 
> The pudding my Mom made was like a custard, but didn't have lemon in it. I think I have a recipe, but will have to find it. Sam will probably insist. LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> doris - am i that predictable?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sorry Sam, but . . . yes! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, Dave, for the info on storing files. I'm going to check them out. My desktop is pretty full right now so I need to make room for more downloads! Also, do I understand correctly that I could substitute spinach for nettles. I don't know if nettles are available in Texas!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Can't believe the beautiful day it is today after the rain and gales of the last 2 days - oh well at least it lets the roofers get started to all the repairs!! Fortunately we didn't have too much damage this time . . 3 or 4 years ago we lost most of our roof and repairs took almost a year! Hope the weather's reasonable wherever you are.


We've spent the day clearing the rose garden of our neighbour's shed which took flight and landed on my Japannese pergola. Having removed the debris and done some emergency pruning, I think most will survive, although two I'm very worried about. My gardener will have to rebuild a section over the coming weeks. Fortunately it missed my prized black rose, that would have been a total disaster, they're incredibly delicate and very hard to get hold of. I have a thing about roses, also my much-loved tulips, but they're still hiding below ground.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I have expected to see sales on knitting needles this week, but have looked. I am looking for interchangeable knit picks or dreamz(whom no one has mentioned in the recent discussions of circular needles. Does anyone have comments on these and just hasn't joined the discussion? Please tell me where such sales would be found. Marlark Marge-
> PS there has been a paucity of comments the last few days-everyone must be hiding or just catching up.


The sales are slightly disappointing this year, far fewer lines are being cleared than usual, t's a pretty difficult economic climate for the shops who were all discounting heavily in the run-up to Christmas.

But I did well in the linens department of John Lewis, also in the kitchen department, although there was very little on offer in habedashery.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is how far I have gotten on the BSJ! So far I'm pleased.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> doris - am i that predictable?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yessiree, Sam!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This is how far I have gotten on the BSJ! So far I'm pleased.


Great job, Pammie! What yarn are you using? I have EZ's book with the pattern in it, but haven't tried it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> doris - am i that predictable?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes!

And we love you for it!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am using I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby. It is really soft, and since weather in Texas is very mild, I wanted to use something that would not be too warm. We'll see if that was the smart thing or not. If it isn't warm enough, I'll go with a washable wool.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, your resume just keeps growing. Now we can add expert gardener! Would love to see pics of your black roses.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > I have expected to see sales on knitting needles this week, but have looked. I am looking for interchangeable knit picks or dreamz(whom no one has mentioned in the recent discussions of circular needles. Does anyone have comments on these and just hasn't joined the discussion? Please tell me where such sales would be found. Marlark Marge-
> ...


I made quite a haul at Michael's the other day. A lot of the yarns were 50% off. Of course, they're not the fabulous yarns you find at the LYS, but I wanted something soft to make a couple of scarves I saw on KP. These will be for NEXT Christmas. And I found a bulky yarn; the label had a patterrn for a shawl that I'll make for my DD. Then I bought 9 balls (in 3 different colors) of Vanna's Glamour. Some for me, and maybe a shrug for my 15-year-old GD who doesn't want anything knitted! She likes to wear strapless dresses when she dresses up for her piano recitals, then covers up with sweaters. I think a dressy shrug would suit her, but she doesn't know it yet. :-D

marge, I don't think I've ever seen knitting needles on sale. But in regards to comparisons between needles, I think if you post under the KP Main Topic, you'll find a lot of help.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, your resume just keeps growing. Now we can add expert gardener! Would love to see pics of your black roses.


I'm nothing special, although I am proud of my roses and tulips, also my kitchen herb garden and my salad wall.

When my black rose blooms, I'll post a photo. I've only had it for two years, from when the variety was exhibited at Chelsea. I have a thing about black flowers, I have lots of black tulips, planted in the very formal C18th manner, they beguile me.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am using I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby. It is really soft, and since weather in Texas is very mild, I wanted to use something that would not be too warm. We'll see if that was the smart thing or not. If it isn't warm enough, I'll go with a washable wool.


Darn, we don't have a Hobby Lobby in our area. I do love variegated yarns, though; keeps the knitting interesting. You're really making headway on the BSJ.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, your resume just keeps growing. Now we can add expert gardener! Would love to see pics of your black roses.


Yes, he's a man of many talents, but that's because he has "read a book or two." :-D

Dave, you remind me of my older son; I don't know how old you are, but he's 53. He's always getting books from the library in order to learn new things, like counted cross stitch, woodworking, etc. He makes curtains for the house and loves to cook. He's planning to retire this year (if his plans haven't changed). They've bought a piece of land in southern Oregon near a lake and he's going to build himself a house. He'll also build a separate building for his woodworking shop because he wants to start making furniture. He's an electronics engineer by profession, but loves to make things with his hands. Right now he has a two-car garage chock-a-block stuffed with power tools.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Dave, for the info on storing files. I'm going to check them out. My desktop is pretty full right now so I need to make room for more downloads! Also, do I understand correctly that I could substitute spinach for nettles. I don't know if nettles are available in Texas!


_Evernote_ is brilliant, I'd recommend it to anyone to open an account and use it to store patterns, receipts, news articles, pretty much anything. You get an email address, so you can even email stuff direct to your library, it really is a cool system!

Cloud storage is like another disk drive, only you can access it wherever you are, from any computer. I only have a couplre of cloud accounts, but _The Boys_ have at least half a dozen each and use them for different tiopics, it's worth spending an evening sorting and organising your files.

If you sign up to Evernote, you should, it's worth downloading the manual and reading it; the system is so clever, you'll want to get the best out of it!

Dave

p.s. Spinach and nettles are interchangeable, but nettles taste better!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Try stitchaday.com I think they have videos for a lot of stitches.
> ...


Try searching mock kilting stitch. Without the ing all I got were the KP references.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, your resume just keeps growing. Now we can add expert gardener! Would love to see pics of your black roses.
> ...


This sounds like a wonderful plan.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, your resume just keeps growing. Now we can add expert gardener! Would love to see pics of your black roses.
> ...


Doris, you are too kind! Your son sounds like a man after my own heart, I believe it's good to have an enquiring mind and attain a level of competence in as many fields as possible, one never knows when it'll come in handy!

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Dave You could always make stinging nettle veggies. Just pick them without getting stung and boil them in water with a little salt. This is an old veggy. Pug
> ...


Dave In Australia they are considered weeds. But if you like them, Well to each his own. May be that's why we don't like them we use the whole plant.

Any fire works for the nettle festival. Pug


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Nettles grow in abundance on the Canadian prairies and we always ate it boiled with a bit of salt. It was the "natural" spinach. Young plants gotten before they blossom are the best and the sweetest!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


A 'weed' is a plant that's grows where you don't want it to, so in a woodland they aren't weeds. The trick is to use the young leaves, they're very tender and have great flavour. Sadly no fireworks, the Nettle Festival isn't a big one, although I could be tempted!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I just happened on a site with stunning patterns for sale.

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=10&Itemid=53


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom had her 25th & last radiation treatment today (Thursday 01-05-12). She goes back to see the Radiation Oncologist in three months & the doctor that removed the toe in four months. Dave when my older brother died in 1996 we had a flower arrangement made of orange & black carnations shapped like the Harley Davidson Motorcycle Emblem. I am working on the first of the 3 baby afghans that are needed for this year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom had her 25th & last radiation treatment today (Thursday 01-05-12). She goes back to see the Radiation Oncologist in three months & the doctor that removed the toe in four months. Dave when my older brother died in 1996 we had a flower arrangement made of orange & black carnations shapped like the Harley Davidson Motorcycle Emblem. I am working on the first of the 3 baby afghans that are needed for this year.


Glad to hear she's gotten through the last of them--continuing to send good thoughts your way!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom had her 25th & last radiation treatment today (Thursday 01-05-12). She goes back to see the Radiation Oncologist in three months & the doctor that removed the toe in four months. Dave when my older brother died in 1996 we had a flower arrangement made of orange & black carnations shapped like the Harley Davidson Motorcycle Emblem. I am working on the first of the 3 baby afghans that are needed for this year.


Hope the treatments did the trick.

I really like the Harley imagery, there is no black lke _vivid black_, it's a pity they're not my style.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> You have just reminded me of the most unusual thing I have ever made --------- It was tongue!
> 
> I ALMOST felt sick when I had to skin it and almost couldnt make myself try it.
> 
> ...


We did our own butchering..boiled the heart and tongue tender, usually with a little cider vinegar added to water, cooled, sliced, and then marinated in "sweet pickle brine (usually left over after pickles were eaten, always saved for flavoring something) for several hours..YUMMOO, wish I could get some now. As to the liver, never soaked it in milk..carmalize the onions in the oil, remove to platter, flash fry the flour dredged liver quickly on first side, turn, return onions for 1 to 2 minutes, remove to serving platter, then make the gravy in the skillet for over the mashed potatoes or yams.....Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sometimes the rural life is more than just "living off the land". It is also the realization that your neighbours are also doing the same thing and you can not possibly get along without their help. "no man is an island" really is the reality about that and while you are at it "Annie, Get your Gun". haha, such are various experiences on the road of life!
> The "foraging for wild plants" does not really exist. But planting huge gardens does. As does hauling water from the well to water the garden and hauling water from the well for use in the home.


Also cutting and hauling ice for the neighborhood ice-cellar and the delicious home-made ice-cream for the last day of school picnic, 4-th of July cellebrations, and all the other get togethers. The cattle brandings and dippings. Gosh could go on and on about neighbor depending on neighbor. Lived the life growing up and loved it. Did the hunting and fishing too. Even had a fat raccoon for Thanksgiving one year, he was fatty, had to roast him on a rack, but tasted good....Della


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Mom had her 25th & last radiation treatment today (Thursday 01-05-12). She goes back to see the Radiation Oncologist in three months & the doctor that removed the toe in four months. Dave when my older brother died in 1996 we had a flower arrangement made of orange & black carnations shapped like the Harley Davidson Motorcycle Emblem. I am working on the first of the 3 baby afghans that are needed for this year.


Hope your Mother is doing well. Will continue to pray for her.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> Sam; have you looked at the mock kilt stitch? In the sample I tried it would make a great scarf, by adjusting needle size, it could be as loosely fabricated to your choice....Della (quote)
> 
> Tried to find this stitch with no luck. Would someone guide me in the right direction, please.
> Here is Ravelery site showing it.......Della
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Della said:


> dorisgene said:
> 
> 
> > Sam; have you looked at the mock kilt stitch? In the sample I tried it would make a great scarf, by adjusting needle size, it could be as loosely fabricated to your choice....Della (quote)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

della - i sent you a pm with the directions.

sam

but of you go back to the ravelery site and click on print directions or something like that you will get to a site that has three pages of very nice stitches i think you would like.

sam

it says "this pattern is for free" - click on the word "free" and that will get you to the patterns.

sam

think i am done editting now.



Della said:


> dorisgene said:
> 
> 
> > Sam; have you looked at the mock kilt stitch? In the sample I tried it would make a great scarf, by adjusting needle size, it could be as loosely fabricated to your choice....Della (quote)
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lisa crafts 62 said:
> 
> 
> > When I went to the store last week they had the Valentines out all ready. Before New Year's
> ...


You think that's bad?? The radio station I normally listen to, started playing NOTHING but Christmas music on HALLOWEEN!! As my son put it "The Christmas Zombies have taken over". I quit listening until about 1 1/2 weeks before Christmas. I love the season, but enough is enough!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


You could always tell him that it will be done as soon as HE finishes cooking it. He'll either shut up or start cooking.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Doris, I knew you would understand
> ...


Grapenut pudding?? That soundsgood. Anyone have a recipe??


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks dollyclaire and Della on the stitch assist. Off to check it out.

Can't wait to see pix of the black flowers Dave...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I have a couple of the Harmony 16" circulars because I make a lot of hats and I just love them. First of all, the colored laminate on the birch wood looks so rich. Then, the points are so sharp! i didn't realize how great they are until I started making a scarf using a bamboo needle today. Ugh! The points are so rounded and I was using a fine yarn. It just didn't work. Maybe I could sand them to make a finer point? Or maybe just donate them to somebody? I like bamboo, though, when I use fun fur because the stitches don't slip around.
> ...


When mine get blunt my husband uses fine snadpaper on them to resharpen them (and these are the very fine ones)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> doris - am i that predictable?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


yes- no need to ask for recipes if they are not given, we know you will ask!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Darn, we don't have a Hobby Lobby in our area. I do love variegated yarns, though; keeps the knitting interesting. You're really making headway on the BSJ.[/quote]

You can order it online. I think it is hobbylobby.com, but if you google I Love This Cotton, it will show up. They have a much better selection than the store.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe the beautiful day it is today after the rain and gales of the last 2 days - oh well at least it lets the roofers get started to all the repairs!! Fortunately we didn't have too much damage this time . . 3 or 4 years ago we lost most of our roof and repairs took almost a year! Hope the weather's reasonable wherever you are.
> ...


OOH a black rose!! Is it really black or is it a deep red? I haven't seen one of those over here yet. I'll have to actually look and see if I can find it.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Today wss 85 dgrees and perfect day for Baskin Robbins. I fell asleep while picking up messages, so went to bed and slept until 11:58 Pm. Just now caught up with Tea Party. Should make some hot cocoa as I am cold now and the house is cold while it is 57 degrees now. We have had the weirdest weather the last few years. Many projects coming to a close now and will soon start on wrist warmers, kind of late for this year but maybe will complete all before next winter. People wanting so many of the neckwarmers, I can't keep up. So I'm telling them get the yarn and I will teach you, they are not difficult. No one realizes or values our time invested in thisl They would rather play dominoes or bingo and have us do them for them. Today one of the seniors came in with the most beautiful pillow she had crocheted and I would like one of those for myself. I'll ask her for that pattern. Bye all Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


The variety is _Black Baccara_ and its flowers are bi-colour. The buds are black and the flowers open to reveal deep burgundy petals with a blackish edge. I also have a pair of _Black Jade_ miniature roses, they are a very dark purple. There is no 'true black' rose, but these come close. They need to be grown in semi-shade to protect them, they are temperamental and delicate, but this does make both appear blackish, especially if they are near bright varieties as a contrast.

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


There are 2 posted on pg 39-- from dandylion and Dorist


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I envy those who can successfully grow roses. i love them but don't have the knack or the right amount of sun. :|


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> I envy those who can successfully grow roses. i love them but don't have the knack or the right amount of sun. :|


Roses are very easy, once they are established, provided they don't get flattened by low-flying shed roofs, I'm taking a break from replacing one of the rose arches. Most like a spot where they get morning or evening sunlight, but are protected from full mid-day sun also a place where they are sheltered from high winds.

Pruning hard is the key to healthy roses, they need space to grow into. Also dead-heading during the flowering season is crucial to keep them productive and ensure a second flush. Apart from that, just keep them watered and put crushed eggshells and tea leaves from the pot around the base of the plants; a very old-fashioned treatment, but it seems to work as well as anything the sell in the garden centre.

Try a variety like _Tequila Sunrise_, it has very pretty variegated petals, but seems to grow quite happily almost anywhere and only needs minimal attention.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > I envy those who can successfully grow roses. i love them but don't have the knack or the right amount of sun. :|
> ...


You make it sound so easy, Dave. I've never had much luck with roses, either. They always seemed to develop black spot.

I'm looking forward to the Chelsea Flower Show in May. John had better be ready by then.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


I don't think we would have stayed married for 61 years if I ever said something like that!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn said:
> ...


Black spot can take a fair bit of effort to eliminate, it's a fungal infection and it spreads very easily. The spores over-winter on the stems, so now is a good time to treat them with sulphur. Remove any debris around the base of the plant and the top inch or two of soil and BURN IT! Now take off all your clothes and put them in the washer with biological detergent and have a nice relaxing bath. Wearing clean clothes, replace the soil with sterile topsoil and add a good mulch.

Keep a close watch on your plants and remove any infected leaves and clear fallens immediately and burn them. Remember, the spores most frequently travel from plant to plant on human skin and clothes, so always wash your hands and change clothes when going from infected areas of the garden to those that are unaffected.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The black with burgundy roses sound beautiful! Maybe I'll try some roses this spring. They are one of my favorite flowers.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The black with burgundy roses sound beautiful! Maybe I'll try some roses this spring. They are one of my favorite flowers.


They're very beautiful, but you will need to plant them in a shady spot to protect them from fierce heat and light. Micro root irrigation systems are worth looking at, since it's best to water roses at the base of the plant, sprinklers are the worst thing because the water splashes damage blooms and can also spread fungal diseases like black spot.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thank you for all the advice, Dave, but it's a little late. I solved the problem by getting rid of the rose bed. Do you know if the spores affect irises and peonies, too? My irises have all died, and the peonies develop what resembles black spot. In the Spring and early summer, the peony leaves are fresh and green, they bloom, and then the leaves are covered with a powdery mildew. I'd been planning to take the leaves to one of those Master Gardener booths at our farmer's market, but keep forgetting to do it.

Oh, I forgot to add that I do have one rosebush that is still living. It's a yellow climbing rose on my picket fence. It's very, very old and doesn't put out many flowers, but they are pretty.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Thank you for all the advice, Dave, but it's a little late. I solved the problem by getting rid of the rose bed. Do you know if the spores affect irises and peonies, too? My irises have all died, and the peonies develop what resembles black spot. In the Spring and early summer, the peony leaves are fresh and green, they bloom, and then the leaves are covered with a powdery mildew. I'd been planning to take the leaves to one of those Master Gardener booths at our farmer's market, but keep forgetting to do it.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to add that I do have one rosebush that is still living. It's a yellow climbing rose on my picket fence. It's very, very old and doesn't put out many flowers, but they are pretty.


I don't grow peonies, but it sounds like a fungal infecton, I 'd defintely take a leaf or two to the plant expert for analysis. If you get to Chelsea this year, I'm sure one of the plantsmen will be able to advise you, they're very helpful.

Climbing roses do need pruning to keep them vigorous. My Japannese minature is over fifty years old and still produces masses of blooms. With a very old plant, it's best to do this over a couple of years, but really good pruning can revive them.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for all the advice, Dave, but it's a little late. I solved the problem by getting rid of the rose bed. Do you know if the spores affect irises and peonies, too? My irises have all died, and the peonies develop what resembles black spot. In the Spring and early summer, the peony leaves are fresh and green, they bloom, and then the leaves are covered with a powdery mildew. I'd been planning to take the leaves to one of those Master Gardener booths at our farmer's market, but keep forgetting to do it.
> ...


Dave, my poor climbing rose only has one or two canes. I'm afraid I'm not a very good gardener and forget to feed my plants. Should I prune the canes in half or just feed the plant well in the Spring to stimulate new growth?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! I just noticed that our temperature is 58F. Not bad for the 6th of January in Northern VA.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Wow! I just noticed that our temperature is 58F. Not bad for the 6th of January in Northern VA.


It was sunny and in the 40's yesterday and may get to low 50's today, here in Indy. 
My neighbor and I went to the Y yesterday and for ice cream after  She a sunday and I just vanilla yogurt. She is a tiny little thing, and I---------'m ------ not


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Dave. I don't have a sprinkler system so that won't be a problem. However, Texas summers are HOT! I have had roses, but none that are very delicate. I do have shade, but the temp is not a lot better than in the sun.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Della said:


> dorisgene said:
> 
> 
> > Sam; have you looked at the mock kilt stitch? In the sample I tried it would make a great scarf, by adjusting needle size, it could be as loosely fabricated to your choice....Della (quote)
> ...


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > I envy those who can successfully grow roses. i love them but don't have the knack or the right amount of sun. :|
> ...


Hi Dave

Why do you have flying shed roofs. I do try to keep up with the news but I am back at work full time and my news time is reduced. You must have had some high velocity winds! Are you and all your lads ok? Did any of your home become low-flying objects of distruction?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look on page 40

sam

Hi Dave

Why do you have flying shed roofs. I do try to keep up with the news but I am back at work full time and my news time is reduced. You must have had some high velocity winds! Are you and all your lads ok? Did any of your home become low-flying objects of distruction?[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe the beautiful day it is today after the rain and gales of the last 2 days - oh well at least it lets the roofers get started to all the repairs!! Fortunately we didn't have too much damage this time . . 3 or 4 years ago we lost most of our roof and repairs took almost a year! Hope the weather's reasonable wherever you are.
> ...


 ;-)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Dave. I don't have a sprinkler system so that won't be a problem. However, Texas summers are HOT! I have had roses, but none that are very delicate. I do have shade, but the temp is not a lot better than in the sun.


There are some varieties that can cope with heat, even extreme Texas weather, once they are established. Try to water them early in the morning and I would have a look at the micro irrigation systems that drip water directly onto the base of plants. They come with a programmable timer so you won't have to be out with a waterng can at 5:00a.m. in your negligee!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


The best time to prune climbing roses is at the end of their flowering season, so ths year you should give it a good feed in the Spring. At the end of the Summer, cut the side shoots coming from the main stems to about 4-6 inches, this will promote fresh growth for 2013.

Unlike ramblers where you take out one-third of the stems each year, with slow-growing delicate climbers it is the side-shoots that get pruned. Doing this late Summer to early Autumn gives the plant a chance to establish a few inches of new shoots before it shuts down for the Winter. These new side shoots will grow the following Spring and bear flowers.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have been battling a nasty head cold for over a week now. I am tired of eating all the bowls of chicken noodle soup -- even the homemade ones! If I need to eat one more bowl of chicken noodle soup, I think I will put ketchup on it, haha!:lol:
So I think I make a little scrambled egg and toast for supper. I saw an interesting concept of the egg in the nest. It was an egg "poached" inside a ring of red bell pepper. Looked good to me!!
It is blizzarding outside here and will continue through the night.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Why do you have flying shed roofs. I do try to keep up with the news but I am back at work full time and my news time is reduced. You must have had some high velocity winds! Are you and all your lads ok? Did any of your home become low-flying objects of distruction?


we've had a couple of days of high winds that only calmed down to-day. In London it was gusting at 70-80mph, but in Scotland the winds got up to terrifying speeds. Only my neighbour's shed took flight near me, but there was some severe damage in parts of the country and power lines were taken down, disrupting electrity supplies.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I see that there is a new movie out that is about Margaret Thatcher, and I was very excited until I saw that Meryl Streep was starring in it.
I question the casting for that? What do you think?
Helen Mirren (sp) or Kate Blanchet comes to my mind.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave
> ...


Glad to hear you are ok but sorry to hear others have not faired so well.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody, I've just launched the first Knittng Tea Party of 2012 at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53287-1.html

Hope you'll all have lots of fun stories, photos and receipts to share with us all!

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I see that there is a new movie out that is about Margaret Thatcher, and I was very excited until I saw that Meryl Streep was starring in it.
> I question the casting for that? What do you think?
> Helen Mirren (sp) or Kate Blanchet comes to my mind.


Meryl Streep was on 60 Minutes a couple of weeks ago & they addressed Margaret Thatcher---since meryl really studies and tries to embody the character I think she'll be awesome. She has played some very strong women in the past with some success. I'm biased---I love her


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the advice, Dave. I don't have a sprinkler system so that won't be a problem. However, Texas summers are HOT! I have had roses, but none that are very delicate. I do have shade, but the temp is not a lot better than in the sun.
> ...


LOL! I really like to water in my jammies----however they're rather boring pajama bottoms and big t-shirt!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I had visions of a floaty black negligee and wellington boots!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:



> I see that there is a new movie out that is about Margaret Thatcher, and I was very excited until I saw that Meryl Streep was starring in it.
> I question the casting for that? What do you think?
> Helen Mirren (sp) or Kate Blanchet comes to my mind.


Sue, those are good choices, but Meryl Streep may have a more matronly figure. During the Kennedy Center Honors show, they showed a couple of scenes from the movie and she certainly didn't look like M.S., more like M.T. Good makeup department!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I had visions of a floaty black negligee and wellington boots!

Dave[/quote]

I wear 5" heels when I water in my black negligee! LOL


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I'm sitting here laughing my head off. Dave. Your mention of negligee brought up ads for Victoria's Secret negligees with bosomy models. It's so funny! Did anyone else see it?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kerryn said:
> ...


I was thinking of Deborah Kerr shinning down the drainpipe on the side of a Scottish castle in _Casino Royale!_

Dave


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had visions of a floaty black negligee and wellington boots!
> 
> Dave


I wear 5" heels when I water in my black negligee! LOL[/quote]

Pictures!! Pictures! !


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

kerryn said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I see that there is a new movie out that is about Margaret Thatcher, and I was very excited until I saw that Meryl Streep was starring in it.
> ...


Meryl Streep simply grows and grows in my opinion and admiration. She is amazingly versatile and talented. I can see one's preference for an actress of the same culture, but isn't that what superbly talented acting is all about? Many actors work extra hard portraying characters who may be from outside 
their comfort/familiar zone. I find Margaret Thatcher very compelling, and would go see whomever played her, but I do look forward to another home run by Meryl Streep!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Needleme said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Yep, I will definitely see the movie, Thanks for your opinion, ladies.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Wow Dave sounds great! Hubby suprized me with movie & pizza tonight! But he didn't know I was working on my beer cheese soup and roast pork buns....guess we now have plenty of food for dinner! I will just hop off to finish up my soup and he is getting movie ready . Hope all have a great e evening and I hope to read the posts in am. Hugs to All


Better keep hubby at least another week or two!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Della said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes the rural life is more than just "living off the land". It is also the realization that your neighbours are also doing the same thing and you can not possibly get along without their help. "no man is an island" really is the reality about that and while you are at it "Annie, Get your Gun". haha, such are various experiences on the road of life!
> ...


----------

